# Raubfischschneidertage 2007



## Wasserpatscher (7. Januar 2007)

In diesem Thread darf sich jeder eintragen, der nichts gefangen hat. Das ist zum einen eine interessante Information, jedenfalls, wenn ein paar Details dazu kommen: Wo? Wann? Warum nicht? usw. und zum anderen kann man sich hier Rat und Hilfe sowie Trost und Beistand holen...

Ich will doch mal gucken, welcher Thread länger wird, dieser hier oder der 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91527

ich fange auch gleich selber an: Gestern war ich zum dritten Mal am Edersee, und bin zum dritten Mal Schneider geblieben, dabei habe ich gekämpft wie ein Löwe: Geschleppt mit Tiefläufern, aber laut Echolot standen viele Fische noch tiefer als die Tiefläufer runter kamen, mit Gufis auf die Zander (OK, darauf hat einer im Boot sogar einen Zander gefangen, aber das war nicht ich...), vertikal geangelt auf Barsche und Zander, sogar von diversen Stegen aus - immer noch nix. 

Nach 10 Stunden habe ich dann im Dunkeln den Krempel zusammengepackt und heim ging's - war trotzdem ein sehr schöner Tag!

  :c :l |clown: :#2: |rotwerden #6


----------



## Raabiat (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Das is doch mal ein Thread in dem ich Dauergast sein werde/muss:q

ich fasse dann aber immer mal kurz zusammen: 01. Januar bis 25. Januar 2007 --> Schneider....

irgendwie komm ich vorher nich zum angeln:q:q


----------



## iguana417 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

war gestern das 5.mal draussen am wasser dieses jahr. aber alle tage ohne raubfisch... weder mit köderfisch noch mit kunstköder....

aber das jahr ist ja noch lang....:q:q


----------



## PocoLoco (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

War gestern bei nem absoluten sch.... Wetter draußen am Allner See (Zwischen Köln und Bonn). War klitschnass und habe nicht einen Biss bekommen. Gefischt habe ich mit Köfi, Spinner, Jerkbait, Gufi

Gruß
Julian


----------



## hackebeil (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

tja, wer schön wenn man ne statistik machen könnte: als ein thread, bei dem man nach jedem angeln anklicken kann ob man schneider hatte oder mal den schön-wetter-fisch. so könnte man am ende des jahres sehen was überwiegt......


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Es wäre prima, wenn ihr auch ein Foto von dem Fisch den ihr nicht gefangen habt hier einstellt.

Und wenn es auch immer nur 50-65er Hechte sind.


Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Man könnte auch rein schreiben, was man beim nächsten Mal besser oder zumindestens anders machen möchte...

Also ich werde beim nächsten mal am Edersee einen Fish Seeker dabei haben, und eine andere, weichere Geflochtene für das ganz tiefe Gufi-Angeln benutzen.

Und man kann sich natürlich auch gegenseitig ASTs (AntiSchneiderTipps) geben!

So kann man einerseits seinen Frust ablegen und noch was nützliches lernen...


----------



## Raabiat (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

mein evergreen der AST's ist: immer ein paar Mini-Spinner und Mini-Wobbler in der Tasche haben u´m zumindest den Quotenbarsch zu fangen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Aber wieso geh ich trotzdem sooft Schneider heim?|kopfkrat#c

hier meine Fotos, der letztens nicht gefangenen Fische:





























































schöne Fische, oder?
und vor allem schwimmen diese verletzungsfrei in ihrem Element und freuen sich, wenn sie mich wiedersehen|wavey:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Das ist sehr beeindruckend, schöne Fische, die Du da nicht gefangen hast - aber das sie wieder schwimmen, darfst Du hier nicht schreiben, oder, Thomas?

(Übrigens mal eine gute Massnahme im "Konkurrenz-Thread"!)

Achja, und lasst Euch nicht davon entmutigen das die Fänger 100 Posts Vorsprung haben - die kriegen wir!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich bin heute wieder ans Wasser gekommen. 
Ergebnis: Nix, Nix und nochmal Nix.  
Nächstes mal wird besser


----------



## Reisender (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Bei uns hat es die Tage Geregnet wie Irre !! Da habe ich mal Mausefallen auf die Dachterrasse gestelt mit Köfi.......und war soll ich sagen NICHTS NICHTS ausser ein paar Amseln die daran gezogen haben !!! Aber ansonsten nicht mal einen Biss.

Aber bald kann ich auch wieder ans Wasser, und dann wird alles besser.:m 

Lieber Regen lasse nach, denn ich brauche mal wieder eine Kick Kick...:vik:


----------



## Drag (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Im anderem Thread sind die erfolgreicher


----------



## hackebeil (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Ich bin heute wieder ans Wasser gekommen.
> Ergebnis: Nix, Nix und nochmal Nix.
> Nächstes mal wird besser


 

warum denn so traurig??? wir sind hier im "Pro-schneiderthread!"

:vik:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich finds gut ich kann hier meine misserfolge schreiben :q


----------



## Raabiat (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Drag schrieb:


> Im anderem Thread sind die erfolgreicher



nein, nein....lies genauer....im "Konkurrenz-Thread" sind nur zwei, drei Leute erfolgreich...die restlichen Hundert verneigen sich nur andauernd, fragen nach Ködern, Uhrzeit und Rute nach oder fragen direkt nach der Stelle|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> nein, nein....lies genauer....im "Konkurrenz-Thread" sind nur zwei, drei Leute erfolgreich...die restlichen Hundert verneigen sich nur andauernd, fragen nach Ködern, Uhrzeit und Rute nach oder fragen direkt nach der Stelle|kopfkrat


 
Hier sind wir wenigstens ehrlich :q :q


----------



## FeliXius (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ja, eben, schon die ganzen "petris" puschen den fängethread extrem hoch...


----------



## Drag (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hehe vielleicht kommen,dann auch hier die ersten Fänge 2007 rein.
Von mir wird wohl bis zum nächsten Wochenende nichts kommen können


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Erstmal allen Nichtfängern ein dickes Petri von mir#h. 
War dieses Jahr erst einmal los. Und..........NICHTS.:vik:


----------



## erich17 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ein Freund und ich waren am Freitag bei optimalem Hechtwetter am Wasser. Westwind , fallender Luftdruck , fette Wolken, dann wieder 5 Minuten Sonne dann wieder Kohlrabenschwarzer Himmel - da MUSS es Hecht pur geben !!!!!!!!!

NICHTS - mit allem was das Hechtanaglerherz höher schlagen lässt haben wir es probiert - Gummi klein bis sehr gross in verschiedensten Farben auf Grund geführt , im Mittelwasser gezockt und und gespinnt, mit Löffeln klein bis gross -

SCHNEIDER !!!!!!! Nicht mal ein kleiner Zupfer !!!!

Erich17


----------



## Malte (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich kann auch keinen Fang vermelden, außer ner Plastiktüte und ein paar Äste, aber was solls, nächste Woche auf ein neues!

PS: Ich find den Trööt gut, werde mich hier wohl öfter melden#h


----------



## hackebeil (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ein Freund und ich waren am Freitag bei optimalem Hechtwetter am Wasser. Westwind , fallender Luftdruck , fette Wolken, dann wieder 5 Minuten Sonne dann wieder Kohlrabenschwarzer Himmel - da MUSS es Hecht pur geben !!!!!!!!!
> 
> NICHTS - mit allem was das Hechtanaglerherz höher schlagen lässt haben wir es probiert - Gummi klein bis sehr gross in verschiedensten Farben auf Grund geführt , im Mittelwasser gezockt und und gespinnt, mit Löffeln klein bis gross -
> 
> ...


glückwunsch zum schneíder!


----------



## Illexfreak (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

heute am Vereinsee hab ich nur en schönen ASt gefangen
(released) Zählt das auch???


----------



## Malte (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> heute am Vereinsee hab ich nur en schönen ASt gefangen
> (released) Zählt das auch???


Äste releasen wer macht den so was!?


----------



## taxel (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi,

ich hatte heute einen geilen Drill mit einem vielleicht 2 kg schweren Lehm-Stein. Zählt das als Schneider? Sonst den Beitrag bitte verschieben 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## hackebeil (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> heute am Vereinsee hab ich nur en schönen ASt gefangen
> (released) Zählt das auch???


hey das ist das falsche forum, nur schneider oder mach eins für äste auf :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



FeliXius schrieb:


> ja, eben, schon die ganzen "petris" puschen den fängethread extrem hoch...


 
Das gleichen wir mit " Beileid " locker wieder aus.

Nun, ich kann nicht so auftrumpfen wie die meissten hier. Bin dieses Jahr erst einmal Schneider geblieben und zwar direkt an Neujahr. Danach war ich aber noch nicht wieder angeln, weil ich nur soviel nicht fange, wie ich auch nicht essen kann. Fotos gibts leider keine, hatte zu allem Ärger auch noch den Fotoapparat vergessen. 

Der Nichtfangbericht:

Ich war am Bleibtreusee. Keine Schwulen, keine Fische. Weiß nicht ob es da einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang gibt. Die Fische hab ich jedenfalls vermisst. Wasser war kristallklar, der Wind Arschkalt. Hab´s mit Blinker,Gummifisch,Wobbler und Spinner probiert. In allen größen. Am besten nicht gefangen hab ich mit dem Gummifisch, weil da dauernd Algen dranhingen. Auf dem Weg um den See bin ich dann auch noch auf die Schnauze gefallen, zum Glück weich weil es sehr matschig war. 
Trotzdem ein herrlicher Tag am Wasser. Wieso weiß ich auch nicht.

Ralf


----------



## vertikal (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Erstmal 'n fettes Lob für unseren Wasserpatscher.

Dass der Mann es drauf hat, war ja immer klar. 
Aber dieser Fred übertrifft alles bislang Dagewesene. Einfach genial, Gerhard!#6

Endlich mal ein Fred, in dem *jeder *mitmachen kann. 
Kein Frust, kein Streit, keine Verwarnungen, keine Rausschmisse (naja, ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Releasen der nicht gefangenen Fische, bzw. der Stöcke und Steine ein Anfängerfehler war, ein Ausrutscher sozusagen, der nicht mehr vorkommen wird!)
Da kann uns Thomas nochmal 'n Auge zukneifen!

Da samma dabei, das ist doch priiihiimaa.:vik:

Nun zu den Fakten:

Schon einmal in diesem Jahr vertikal gefischt, auf Zander halt.
Wär natürlich über'n fetten Barsch oder'n strammen Hecht auch nicht böse gewesen. Alles gegeben, Haltungsnote 1, und: 



Nichts!

Nickes, Null, Zero, kein Züpferchen, garnichts!!!

Nicht mal ein Hänger!

Dafür 'n feines Mittagsschläfchen im Boot gemacht. Dank meiner langjährigen Erfahrung und Routine auch diesmal beim Einnicken *nicht *aus dem Boot gefallen.

Was will man mehr?
Einfach herrlich, so ein Angeltag mit Freunden! #g

Ach ja, hier noch das obligatorische Fangfoto:

Wat mutt, dat mutt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> Nun zu den Fakten:
> 
> Schon einmal in diesem Jahr vertikal gefischt, auf Zander halt.
> Wär natürlich über'n fetten Barsch oder'n strammen Hecht auch nicht böse gewesen. Alles gegeben, Haltungsnote 1, und:


 
Jau, da haste wirklich alles gegeben, man siehts. Und die Haltung erst |supergri 

Respekt, ich wünsche ich würd auch so konsequent sein, dann würd ich sicher auch besser nix fangen. :vik:


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Wo fischt ihr denn, dass solche Misserfolge kommen. Im tiefen oder (wieder) im seichten Wasser?


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Wo fischt ihr denn, dass solche Misserfolge kommen. Im tiefen oder (wieder) im seichten Wasser?


 
Das ist ja mal wieder eine typische Anfängerfrage. Der Experte fängt bei jedem Wetter und in jedem Gewässer und in jeder Tiefe nix. 
Da kann man keine Ratschläge geben, die Erfahrung machts.:q 

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und die Haltung erst |supergri



Jipp, dafür gibt's Topp-Haltungsnoten! 


Achja, Danke für die Blumen, Frank!


Und das mit dem Zusammenhang am Bleibtreusee liegt auf der Hand, Ralle - die ausbleibende Klimaerwärmung!


----------



## profifischer (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

#6
mfg Manuel


----------



## sa-s (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

hallo schneider,

war heute auch zum ersten mal wieder an der donau. nach 2 tagen dauerregen war der pegel endlich wieder so hoch, dass es zwischen den buhnen beim einwerfen nicht gestaubt hat.

3 stunden mit dropshot vergeglich nach lebenszeichen im fluss gesucht. na ja.

schneider wieder nach hause gegangen.

schöne woche

sepp


----------



## Peter K. (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@All
Momentan ist es echt schlecht...heute war ich am Rhein und wie sollte es anders sein... SCHNEIDER


----------



## Gloin (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

erstmal ein fettes petri euch allen zu den nicht gefangenen fischen !

aber ich hab da einen gehörigen einwand bezüglich 
vertikals foto|gr:
wenn ich mir das so länger anschaue,zwängt sich mir der verdacht auf,dass es ein fake ist. seht euch alle das bild mal genauer an. eindeutig!! und dann mit solchen nicht-fängen öffentlich "posen".    #d
vertikal, du bist überführt!

(parallelen zu evtl. bestehenden muskie-fake-oder-nicht-debatten sind rein zufällig|rolleyes)


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

tja bei mir wollen die Barsche einfach nicht an den Mepps opder Gummifisch!Hab echt alles versucht,aber nix klappt:rund dabie wollte ich meine neue Balzer royal doch mal im Drill sehen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ...und dabei wollte ich meine neue Balzer Royal doch mal im Drill sehen...



Dir kann geholfen werden: Mach einen etwa 25-30cm langen, tieflaufenden Wobbler dran und werf ganz vorsichtig aus - dann schnell einkurbeln - das ist ein Drill.

(ich hab die Rute ja auch - ein Pfundsfisch macht schon Spaß mit dem Ängelchen - Engelchen?)


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich reihe mich mal ein.....

Bisher nur Schneidertage weil........ich nicht angeln war. ;o)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Achja, einen Tipp wollte ich noch loswerden, bevor ich schlafen gehe: Am besten bleibt man Schneider mit der neuartigen Faulenzertechnik...


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann hier der erste Mißerfolg gemeldet wird, dann aber bitte ohne Bild.

Ich war heute Barsche streamern, naja ich habs versucht.

Ein alter Baggersee mit sehr ausgeprägten Flachwasserzonen, an deren Kanten geht mit ner Juletrae an langem Vorfach eigentlich fast immer was. Hätte ja auch zur Jahreszeit gepasst. 

Naja, was soll ich sagen. Nix!!!

Uli


----------



## Kammschupper81 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Erster Beitrag und dann in diesem Thread.:q  Ich war heute an der Elbe zum gufieren und bin auch Schneider geblieben. Wenigstens die stattliche Zanderdame von meinem Kumpel durfte ich keschern.


----------



## sa-s (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Kammschupper81 schrieb:


> Erster Beitrag und dann in diesem Thread.:q  Ich war heute an der Elbe zum gufieren und bin auch Schneider geblieben. Wenigstens die stattliche Zanderdame von meinem Kumpel durfte ich keschern.



na das ist ja schon fast offtopic!:q 

gute nacht

sepp


----------



## Schnyder (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

acha ein Schneider Thread....irgendwie habe ich Ihn jetzt schon liebgewonnen...hehehe........Hmmm ich hoffe mal nicht das ich hier "Dauergast"werde dieses Jahr (Gott zeig erbarmen!!!) aber auch ich werde meine "Nichtfänge" hier auch ganz GROSS posten....Und über meine Fehler usw....erwarte natürlich Tips von euch ...werde auch welche geben wenn es die Situation verlangt........

P.S. Bitte an jeden Angler rottet den Thread schnell wieder aus in dem Ihr Fänge posten könnt...hahahaha

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hat eigentlich schon mal einer dran gedacht, das einer von der PETA ( Ja ich weiß, böses Wort ) hier mitlesen könnte. Das gibt Ärger. Warum ?

Nun, jeder weiß doch, dass man Angeln geht um Fische zu essen. Wenn man nun nix fängt, kann man auch nix essen. Ergo war man nur zum Spass angeln. Das wiederum ist aber ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Insbesondere dann, wenn wir die nichtgefangenen Fische zurücksetzen. 
Ohauahauaha.

Ihr verd...... Spassangler Ihr

Ralf


----------



## kulti007 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*







 wenn früher ein urmesch auf die jagt gegangen ist und nichts fangen konnte war er doch auch nicht nur zum spass tagelang unterwegs


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nunja, es ist schließlich auch Tierquälerei, wenn man den Appetit der armen Raubfische anregt, indem man ihnen plumpe Fischimitate an der Nase vorbei zieht, dann aber nichts wirklich fressbares folgen läßt...

Das ist, als ob ihr bei weniger als Wasser und Brot - nämlich nur bei Wasser - ständig in einem Kochbuch blättern müsstet!


----------



## Veit (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nachdem ich letztens Mal fünf Angeltage in Folge ohne Köderverlust an der Saale geblieben bin, gab es gestern einen traurigen Rekord: 6 Gummifische + Stahlvorfächer abgerissen und ein siebter ging noch aufs Konto des einzigen Bisses. Schwanz war ab.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Schwanz war ab.


 
Das ist immer ein sehr trauriger Verlust...

Veit! Du hier?


----------



## Jüso (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi,

wir haben gestern bei einem Spinnfischertreffen am Rhein eine Sternstunde des Schneider-Angelns erlebt  

15 Angler - und jeder fing nix!

Ich alleine in 3 Stunden:

0 Zander
0 Hecht
0 Barsch

sogar kein Rapfen war dabei #6
Kein Biß auf keinen Biß...herrlich! 

Was die anderen nicht gefangen haben weiß ich nicht, soll aber ähnlich gut gewesen sein.
Sogar 3 GuFis ließ ich hängen, ist doch besser als nix, oder? So kann 2007 weitergehen :vik:


----------



## spin-paule (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ein SUPER-Threat, Gerhard#6 !!!!

Neid-frei, Peta-freundlich und tröstlich!
Kann´s kaum erwarten, meinen ersten Nichtfang zu posten 

Gruß#h ,
Paul


----------



## Holger (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Jüso schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir haben gestern bei einem Spinnfischertreffen am Rhein eine Sternstunde des Schneider-Angelns erlebt
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch, da habt ihr ja ne Menge nicht gefangen....|supergri Geiler Thread.....bisher durfte ich in 2007 immer im Parallelthread posten, aber spätestens nächstes WE hab ich hier auch was zum melden....habs irgendwie im Urin...|rolleyes


----------



## rob675 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Servus Schneiders!

war gestern auch n bissi spinnen am Rhein mit Gufies, Spinnern und Twistern...habe auch sehr erfolgreich nix gefangen. :vik: 

Petri vom Rhein bei Wiesbaden
Rob


----------



## vertikal (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Gloin schrieb:


> aber ich hab da einen gehörigen einwand bezüglich
> vertikals foto|gr:
> wenn ich mir das so länger anschaue,zwängt sich mir der verdacht auf,dass es ein fake ist. seht euch alle das bild mal genauer an. eindeutig!! und dann mit solchen nicht-fängen öffentlich "posen".    #d
> vertikal, du bist überführt!





Verdammter Mist! |peinlich
Wie hast du das bloss gemerkt? |kopfkrat

Tatsächlich handelt es sich nämlich zugegebermaßen um meinen Freund Jürgen, den ich da abgelichtet habe; ich schlafe ja immer im Sitzen.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Veit (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Veit! Du hier?


Jaaaa! Ich hab doch schon oft gesagt, dass ich oft auch nix fange. |rolleyes


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

der Veit hat sich verlaufen,du musst schon den Köder ins Wasser schmeisen nicht die die Schur kappen^^Oder war dir langweilig vom ganzen Fische fangen|supergri#h


----------



## Promachos (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo!

Gestern Vormittag gab's den Erlaubnisschein für 2007 und am Nachmittag war ich gleich angeln - kein Wunder nach 7 Tagen erzwungener Abstinenz.

Ich hab seit 20. Dezember regelmäßig im Abstand von 3-4 Tagen an drei verschiedenen Stellen mit Sardinenhälften angefüttert (was ich noch bis Beginn der Sperrzeit Mitte Februar durchziehen will), weil ich endlich mal den "Fangerfolg" von Meeresgetier testen wollte.

Gestern gab es von 15 bis 17 Uhr keinerlei Anzeichen, dass sich einer unserer Räuber für so etwas begeistern kann; gleichzeitig habe ich mit der Spinne diverse Gufis und Wobbler durch's Wasser gezogen - ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.

Ach ja: Am 6.1. war ich von 13 bis 17 Uhr am Privatgewässer eines Bekannten und bin natürlich Schneider geblieben - und er auch.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Jüso schrieb:


> Ich alleine in 3 Stunden:
> 
> 0 Zander
> 0 Hecht
> 0 Barsch



Das ist allerdings beeindruckend! Aber zusätzlich hattest Du doch sicher auch:

0 Forellen
0 Welse
0 Rapfen
0 Döbel

Du solltest Dein Licht nicht so unter den Scheffel stellen!


----------



## Gloin (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

dieses rumgeprotze hängt mir echt langsam zum hals raus!!!
alle, die was fangen,die nehmen sich doch jetzt nen strick bei so einer unglaublichen bilanz...|supergri


----------



## Peter K. (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

hmm dann brauch ich ja morgen garnich erst loszuziehen... geht ja garnix am Rhein


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Gloin schrieb:


> dieses rumgeprotze hängt mir echt langsam zum hals raus!!!



Du bist bloß neidisch! Immerhin hat er darauf verzichtet, einen Nicht-Fisch-Zähler in seine Signatur aufzunehmen. Es soll ja Leute geben, die bringen es auf über 100 nichtgefangene Hechte und ebensoviele Zander im Jahr!


----------



## paul188 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich war gestern auch angeln gewesen.
Ergebniss nichts,nichts und nochmal nichts. Ich habe noch nicht einmal einen Köder verloren.
Auf dem Foto mußte ich leider den Hintergrund etwas verändern, damit dieser Schneider Hot Spot unerkannt bleibt und ich dort auch in Zukunft alleine Schneider bleiben kann.:q 


Gruß Paul.


----------



## spin-paule (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nachdem ich mir gestern Vormittag eine neue Rhein-Lizenz geholt habe, konnte ich es nicht erwarten und bin am Nachmittag gleich losgezogen. 

Wasserstand, bewölkter Himmel, Luft- und Wassertemperatur... alles hat dafür gesprochen, dass ich HIER nicht posten darf!

Aber Pustekuchen!
5 Stunden ohne einen einzigen Zuppler... nicht mal einen Nachläufer! Später habe ich durch Zufall noch AB-User Mühlkoppe getroffen. Auch er blieb Schneider...

Was wünscht man sich nun in diesem Threat? "Petri Unheil":g ?

Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Jüso (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings beeindruckend! Aber zusätzlich hattest Du doch sicher auch:
> 
> 0 Forellen
> 0 Welse
> ...


 
Stimmt...sorry, ich wollte aber auch keine großen Neidgefühle erwecken und die fehlenden Nichtfänge evt. bei einer anderen Meldung posten...#t 

Aber zum Trost, wir haben alle Nichtfänge wieder schonend releast damit andere Angler an diesem Hotspot später auch etwas davon haben #h.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

War gestern auch nochmal ein bisschen Wobbler baden. Eigentlich hatte ich keine große Hoffnung, denn ein oder zwei kleinere Hechte fallen hier immer auf dem Kunstköder rein. Oder halt ein paar Barsche.
Am Wasser angekommen, begann ich systematisch die Uferkante abzufischen um dann später die tieferen Bereiche abzusuchen. Wie gesagt, große Hoffnung hatte ich nicht. Ich war dann jedoch sehr angenehm überrascht, als die üblichen Kleinhechte und sogar die Barsche nicht bissen. So nach zwei Stunden war ich eigentlich schon hochzufrieden, als es dann geschah.......

Wobbler rausgepfeffert ins tiefe Wasser, mit ein paar schnellen Kurbelumdrehungen auf Tiefe gebracht und dann schön langsam eingekurbelt. Zwischemdurch ein paar kurze Rucke mit der Rute, damit der Wobbler entsprechend verführerisch läuft. 
Kurz vor der Uferkante geschah es dann. Ein riesiger Hecht von knapp 130 cm und etwas über 28 Pfund biss nicht. 
Mann was war ich stolz. Das war bisher nicht nur mein größter nichtgefangener Hecht, sondern gleichzeitig auch der größte nichtgefangene überhaupt in diesem Gewässer. Ich sage Euch, mir zitterten die Knie. 
Es war ein gelungener Start in´s neue Angeljahr. Allerdings bin ich auch ein bisschen wehmütig. Gleich zu Beginn des Jahres einen solchen Trümmer nicht zu fangen mag ja ganz schön sein, aber es dürfte mir schwer fallen einen noch größeren nicht zu fangen.

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein riesiger Hecht von knapp 130 cm und etwas über 28 Pfund biss nicht.
> Mann was war ich stolz. Das war bisher nicht nur mein größter nichtgefangener Hecht, sondern gleichzeitig auch der größte nichtgefangene überhaupt in diesem Gewässer. Ich sage Euch, mir zitterten die Knie.


 
Das war bestimmt der packenste Nicht-Fang-Bericht, den ich seit langem gelesen habe. Allerdings wäre ich bei der Größenangabe etwas vorsichtig – im Wasser sehen die Fische ja immer viel kleiner aus, als sie wirklich sind (mein Eindruck aus vielen Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern). Du kannst also ruhig sagen, das er 1,50 hatte. 

Hechte von 1,50 sind ja sowieso der Normalfall, wenn man konsequent Schneider bleibt.

Kennt jemand eigentlich eine gute Adresse für ein wirklich professionelles Raubfischschneider-Guiding? Also nicht jetzt so was albernes wie Whale Watching, sondern richtig mit Angelrute und Köder und so!

Achja, und dann wüßten viele hier sicherlich gerne, was so die beste Anfängerausrüstung zum Raubfischschneidern ist...


----------



## Peter K. (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@All

Ich hoffe, dass die Angelszene dem Trend folgt und ein Angelschneidergeschäft eröffnet, damit man seine Schneiderausrüstung aufbessern kann und man fachgerecht beraten wird WIE man Schneider bleibt und nichts fängt, auch bei guten Beißzeiten:q


----------



## moped (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Wasserpatscher

Natürlich kenne ich ausgezeichnete Gewässer, die für uns Nicht-Fänger wie gemacht sind: alle Gewässer des BFV Mühldorf/Altötting! Bei uns ist es so trostlos, da geht Dir das Herz auf!!! Spezielle Ausrüstung ist nicht erforderlich, da kannste mit allem nix fangen!!!!


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> Spezielle Ausrüstung ist nicht erforderlich, da kannste mit allem nix fangen!!!!



.....sagt der Grobmotoriker, schon klar.#d

Ganz so leicht sollten wir es uns in diesem fachlich wirklich herausragendem Fred aber nicht machen.

Da sollte doch vielleicht mal eine kleine Statistik die umstrittene These untermauern, ob denn nun wirklich Daiwa- oder Shimano-Tackle eher dazu geeignet ist, nichts zu fangen. 

Mit vorgenannten Verallgemeinerungen kommen wir hier doch nicht weiter!|kopfkrat

Also bitte etwas mehr differenzieren, sind ja schließlich ausschließlich Fachleute hier versammelt, da darf man schon etwas mehr erwarten.


----------



## moped (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@vertikal

Natürlich, verzeih!!!
Es ist jedoch tatsächlich bisher zu keinen nennenswerten Unterschieden gekommen, ich fang mit Shimano-Tackle genauso super nix wie mit  Daiwa,Sportex....! Es scheint mir eher ein Allround-Nichtraubfischfang-Wasser zu sein, also auch für Anfänger top zu empfehlen!!!#6


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich kann euch allen nur raten, geht mal mit dem Schneidermeister fischen!!!

Ich selbst bin Augenzeuge, wie Frank "Vertikal" eine ganze Woche lang Schneider war. Ich habe versucht, es ihm gleich zu tun, aber drei 25er Hechte machten mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung....

Aber Frank ließ sich nicht beirren....er zog seine Tour durch und schaffte dass, was mir in 20 Lebensjahren, die ich an diesem Gewässer verbracht habe, nur einige, sehr wenige Male, gelungen war: er blieb von Montag, den 22. Mai 2006, bis Samstag den 27. Mai 2006, ausnahmslos Schneider!!!!#6

An den Meister Schneider himself kommt niemand so schnell heran. Ein weiterer Aspirant für die TopTen Schneider ist Marcel "The_Doctor". An einem Tag im Juni oder Juli wo wirklich allerbestes Beißwetter herrschte, fuhren wir zum Möhnesee. Wir gaben beide alles.....am Ende des Tages hieß es dann dummerweise doch 10:0 für mich. Neben Barschen und Forelle biss bei mir ein Hecht. Marcel aber schaffte es, den guten Bedingungen entgegenzustehen und den Tag Schneider für sich zu entscheiden#h

@Paul188
ich kenne diese Stelle, mit dem Geäst im Hintergrund....ich glaube, ich war dort auch schon einmal Schneider|kopfkrat


----------



## moped (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Raabiat

Ich will die hier aufgeführten Leistungen wirklich nicht schmälern, aber ich denke wir sprechen hier über ganz andere Dimensionen! Eine durchgeangelte Woche Schneider zu bleiben ringt mir hier nur ein Lächeln ab, da muß schon mehr kommen:g :g :g ! Bin seit November Schneider in allen Wettkampfklassen:g !

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> @Raabiat
> 
> Ich will die hier aufgeführten Leistungen wirklich nicht schmälern, aber ich denke wir sprechen hier über ganz andere Dimensionen! Eine durchgeangelte Woche Schneider zu bleiben ringt mir hier nur ein Lächeln ab, da muß schon mehr kommen:g :g :g ! Bin seit November Schneider in allen Wettkampfklassen:g !
> 
> ...



für wahr, für wahr, lieber Jürgen...
deine Leistung sucht natürlich ihresgleichen#6
vielleicht sollte man die Leistung unserer TopTen-Nicht-Fänger irgendwie würdigen....

Ich selbst werde den zehn besten Nicht-Fängern dieses Threads hier am Ende des Jahres jeweils einen Pokal der nichts über ihre Fänge aussagt nicht überreichen.

Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?|kopfkrat


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich hab ne Idee...analog zur monatlichen BoardFerkelWahl werde ich testweise mal einen Monat lang eure Nominierungen zum Schneider des Monats entgegen nehmen und zum Monatsende eine Umfrage anstossen in der ihr den Schneider des Monats Januar 2007 wählen könnt.

Je nachdem, wie der Wettbewerb angenommen wird, werde ich das Amt weiterführen:q:q

Und jeder Schneider des Monats muss, analog zur Ferkelwahl, beispielsweise den Titel "Monats-Schneider 01/07" in seine Signatur aufnehmen.

Was sagt ihr dazu?
*Also: ab geht die Post....sendet eure Schneidernominierungen für den Januar-Schneider 2007 per PN an mich*


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Das ist mal ne gute Idee Raabiat. :q


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> @Raabiat
> 
> Eine durchgeangelte Woche Schneider zu bleiben ringt mir hier nur ein Lächeln ab, da muß schon mehr kommen:g :g :g !



Nunja, das Lächeln gefror mir in dieser Woche doch tatsächlich ein ums andere Mal. Hatte aber wohl eher was mit den niedrigen Temperaturen zu tun, die Raabiats Heimat mir in diesen unvergessenen Maitagen 2006 geboten hatte.

Ansonsten war ich mit meiner Leistung eigentlich recht zufrieden. Fünf Tage lang  Kunstköder der Extraklasse technisch perfekt präsentiert, jeden Tag mit frischem Mut wieder ans Gewässer, und am Ende eine lupenreine Bilanz:

Nichts, nickes, überhaupt nix, kein Züpferchen, rein garnichts.
Das hat, so meine ich schon, einen neuen Standard in Raabiats Heimatgewässern gesetzt, der erstmal geschlagen werden will. 

Seitdem nenne ich mich auch gerne:
Bergzower - Nix - Fang - Experte - 2006


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Die 

BoardSchneiderWahl 2007 

- die Idee hat was! Sie ist geradezu raabiat!


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Die
> 
> BoardSchneiderWahl 2007
> 
> - die Idee hat was! Sie ist geradezu raabiat!



dieser Antworte entnehme ich die Erlaubnis für die Durchführung einer Test-Schneider-Wahl für den Monat Januar 2007.

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an den Urheber des Schneidergedankens: Danke Gerhard#6

Im Laufe des Nachmittags mach ich mir Gedanken über den Regelkatalog. Wenn ihr Vorschlage habt, dann immer her damit#h


----------



## moped (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@vertikal
Okay, ich bezeichne Dich hiermit als sehr starken Mitstreiter in diesem Wettbewerb:m !

@raabiat
Kriegt man als Monats-Sieger auch so ein super Bildchen für die Signatur?


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> (..)
> Seitdem nenne ich mich auch gerne:
> Bergzower - Nix - Fang - Experte - 2006


Nicht zuletzt dein Einsatz in jener Woche, welcher den erwähnten Titel durchaus berechtigt, begründet auch meine diesjährige Einladung an dich, lieber Frank, zum Bergzow-Schneider-Contest 2007. 



moped schrieb:


> @vertikal
> Okay, ich bezeichne Dich hiermit als sehr starken Mitstreiter in diesem Wettbewerb:m !
> 
> @raabiat
> Kriegt man als Monats-Sieger auch so ein super Bildchen für die Signatur?


Das werde ich irgendwie im Regelkatalog festzurren. Ich denke, dem monatlich Auserwählten selbst obliegt die Entscheidung zum Motiv. Das Motiv sollte den Grundgedanken des Contest allerdings klar wiedergeben! Selbstverständlich kann ich Grafiksoftware-Unbewanderten auch bei der Ausgestaltung eines Signaturbildes behilflich sein!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Als Logo für den BoardSchneider schlage ich den Schneider aus "Max und Moritz" von Wilhelm Busch vor, wie er gerade ins Wasser fällt oder drinne liegt, oder wie er sich am Ofen wärmt.


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Als Logo für den BoardSchneider schlage ich den Schneider aus "Max und Moritz" von Wilhelm Busch vor, wie er gerade ins Wasser fällt oder drinne liegt, oder wie er sich am Ofen wärmt.



Jawohl, der Urheber des Gedankens hat gesprochen. So soll es sein!!!

Wie schaut es mit dem Urheberrecht dieser Grafiken aus? sind die irgendwo frei verfügbar?|kopfkrat


----------



## Illexfreak (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

also leute schön schneider bleiben dann gibts als trost vielleicht den monatsschneider. eine wirkliche gute idee.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Wilhelm Busch ist inzwischen Allgemeingut, glaube ich. Das sollte keine Probleme geben.


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> @vertikal
> Okay, ich bezeichne Dich hiermit als sehr starken Mitstreiter in diesem Wettbewerb:m !





Das wollte ich doch wohl auch meinen.:q 
Jetzt verstehen wir uns.#g


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Cooles Ding hier :q ......

Damit es jetzt noch richtig lustig wird müssen wir jetzt nur noch eine Diskussion über super Stellen anfangen, wo nichts gefangen wird, die natürlich nicht verraten werden und natürlich eine C & R Diskussion über die nicht gefangenen Raubfische. 

Sonst fehlt doch wirklich was, oder ?  

:vik: 

Viele Grüße
Hamburgspook


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Es muss dann aber auch einen Jahresschneider geben |supergri


----------



## spin-paule (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

... mit Angabe der "Cold-Spots" und so...


----------



## Jüso (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

...L&R Diskusionen super...ich war schon immer Anhänger von "Loose & Relais".


----------



## moped (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



> natürlich eine C & R Diskussion über die nicht gefangenen Raubfische.


 
Du meinst sowas wie: "...hätte ich bei Fang gegessen..."
daraufhin: "...spinnst Du, wie hättest Du bei evtl. Fang daran denken können...blabla!"


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Eine kleine Sondersparte vielleicht noch für die 

*Harrison - Nix - Fang - Experten

*Ich meine, man kann doch nicht einfach alles über einen Kamm scheren. #d

Wer keine Kosten und Mühen scheut, mit hochwertigstem Material nix zu fangen, dem gebührt doch schon eine besondere Auszeichnung, oder?

Bissel gerecht muss es ja noch zugehen. :g


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

genau, |muahah:


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Es muss dann aber auch einen Jahresschneider geben |supergri


selbstverständlich wird es einen geben....musst nur warten....hängt natürlich auch von der Resonanz im Board ab|znaika:



spin-paule schrieb:


> ... mit Angabe der "Cold-Spots" und so...


Cold-Spots....der is wirklich geil|muahah:



Jüso schrieb:


> ...L&R Diskusionen super...ich war schon immer Anhänger von "Loose & Relais".



oder Loose & Reloose


----------



## Breamhunter (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Es sollte auch noch angegeben werden, auf welchen Köder nichts gefangen wurde. Könnte man ja noch ne Nebenwertung für den besten nix-fang-Köder machen.:q


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hier findet ihr den offiziellen Thread für die Wahl zum "Board-Schneider des Monats".

Ich hoffe, wir finden hier viele, viele weitere Schneiderpostings, denn dies ist ein Thread in dem ich mich wohl fühle!!!!!!

#h


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Es sollte auch noch angegeben werden, auf welchen Köder nichts gefangen wurde. Könnte man ja noch ne Nebenwertung für den besten nix-fang-Köder machen.:q




Vorsicht, Männers! 

Jetzt wird's schon wieder politisch!
Für solche bevorzugte Behandlung müssen andere viel Geld in teure Werbung investieren. Da kann Thomas ein Lied von singen.

Hinterher gibbet noch den Wunderköder-Nixfang-Sonderpokal!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich werde wohl oben dabei:q,da kann man jetz getrotst als schneider nach hause gehen und trotzdem gewinnen,einfach schön diese Welt:l


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

moin. 
heute war der perfekte fangtag! eigendlich..... leichter nieselregen, wind und schwarze wolken am himmel!
ich bin um 2 uhr am wasser angekommen und montierte einen gummifisch. ich warf und warf und warf. bis auf einen hänger nichts! 
doch dann um ca. 5 vor vier ich wollte grade einpacken dachte ich mir machste noch zwei würfe! erster würf, absinken lassen und einen meter rangezupft kurze pause und dann wiederholte ich das ganze..... und auf einmal RUMS!! BISS!!!! dann stand ich da am ufer, die rute bis ins handteil gebogen. dann kurzes kopfschütteln eine flucht von ca. einem meter und wech war er:c :c :c 
ein schneidertag mehr in diesem jahr! trotzdem wars ein toller tag am wasser!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> :c :c :c


 
Aber wer wird denn weinen? Noch ein paar solche Tage und du hast 
gewonnen!!!!!​


----------



## Jüso (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> dann stand ich da am ufer, die rute bis ins handteil gebogen. dann kurzes kopfschütteln eine flucht von ca. einem meter und wech war er:c :c :c


 
Boah, hast Du ein Glück, sei froh daß das Biest weg war...woran hats gelegen? Vergessen den Jighaken vor dem Fischen abzuknipsen :q ?


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hmm, schönen Hänger gehabt, fetten Biss gehabt, ich finde, sowas kann man schon nicht mehr als Schneidertag definieren.

Aber: Warum haste denn mit dem Kopf geschüttelt? War er zu groß?


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nur mal so als Zwischeninfo:

Bis auf vier schlappe Seiten haben wir uns an den Fred "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2007" herangearbeitet.  #6

Da geht doch noch was!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

klar geht da noch,doch wenn man leudde wie zander55 und veit sieht,dann müssen wir und ran halten!ich geh nur noch ohne haken angeln#h


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> Hmm, schönen Hänger gehabt, fetten Biss gehabt, ich finde, sowas kann man schon nicht mehr als Schneidertag definieren.


rischtisch.....Fischkontakt wird definiert als Berührungs des Zielfisches mit dem für ihn ausgelegten Köder!
demnach nicht Schneider sondern erfolgreich|kopfkrat 



vertikal schrieb:


> Aber: Warum haste denn mit dem Kopf geschüttelt? War er zu groß?


hehehe |muahah:


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

War heute auch wieder nach dem es ja gestern mit den 3Hechten sehr gut lief.
Aber leider nichts.
War von 15:00Uhr bis 16:15

Köder war wieder ein 4er Mepps aglie longue


----------



## Jüso (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hmmm, da habe ich mal ne komplizierte Frage:

Wie würde z.B. folgende Gegebenheit zählen 
( kein Anglerlatein).

Ich fische mit der Spinnrute und habe plötzlich einen Biß der sich aber - Gott sei Dank - trotz Bewegungen in der Rutenspitze nicht als Fisch, sondern als Hänger an einer nagelneuen Angelrute mit Rolle herausstellt. 
Beim Landen der gefangenen Combi stellt sich aber plötzlich heraus daß an der Schnur der Rute noch eine kapitale Barbe kämpft...

Eine durchaus berechtigte Frage denn dies ist einem Freund letztes Jahr passiert. Und das könnte ja schließlich jedem von uns jeden Tag passieren #h 

Ist das nun ein Schneidertag oder nicht?;+


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

natürlich nicht,ich mein ist ben nen Fisch auf Kohlefaser solles ja immer wieder geben:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Also ich finde, wenn ich das mal bemerken darf, dass es hier zu wenig Schneider-Photos gibt (z.B. von nicht gefangenen Fischen). Frank Vertikal hat da mal einen ersten Versuch gemacht, und zwischendurch gab's mal ein Bild mit verfälschtem Hintergrund (also ich finde, man sollte eine gute Schneiderstelle ruhig auch mal anderen verraten!), aber viel mehr war da noch nicht. 
Deshalb stelle ich mal ein Bild rein von zwei Schneidern - das war an dem Schneidertag (es war genau der *Drei*königstag*, an dem ich zum *dritten* Mal Edersee-Schneider war), an dem Petrus mir befohlen hat, diesen Thread ins Leben zu rufen.
(Sch...weihnachtsspecknajawassollskönntaruhichsehnalsabschreckendesbeispiel)
#q

*Hoffentlich klappt's am Vierkönigstag auch so gut!


----------



## Mefotom (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo,

haste bitte mal die GPSdaten zu dem geilen Platz.

Ich werde sie auch nicht benutzen:q !

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Mefotom schrieb:


> ...haste bitte mal die GPSdaten zu dem geilen Platz.



Leider nein, aber anhand der Ansicht der Waldecker Burg und der verwendeten Brennweite (6.3mm) kannste das leicht selbst ausrechnen...


----------



## Mefotom (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Danke

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Illexfreak (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Was sind denn eure FLOPspots am Edersee wenn mer grade dabei sind?
(ausser der grade beschribenen stelle)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Was sind denn eure FLOPspots am Edersee wenn mer grade dabei sind?
> (ausser der grade beschribenen stelle)



Also von den Hopfenbergen kann ich nur abraten, da hat einer von uns einen Zander gefangen. An den Stegen besteht immer mal die Gefahr, einen Barsch zu kriegen, aber wenn man den Köder schön flach hält, sollte eigentlich nix anbrennen, egal wo man grade ist.


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Was sind denn eure FLOPspots am Edersee wenn mer grade dabei sind?
> (ausser der grade beschribenen stelle)



ganz gute Cold Spots sind immer die gaaanz flachen Uferbereiche mitten im Winter....im Sommer würd ich immer grundnah an den tiefen Stellen fischen


----------



## Illexfreak (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

das ist gut......
postet das aber ja nicht im konkurenz thread, die fressen das auf wie nix!!!


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Was sind denn eure FLOPspots am Edersee wenn mer grade dabei sind?
> (ausser der grade beschribenen stelle)



Übrigens wird zum Ende des Jahres aus den zwölf gewählten Monats-Schneidern "das tapfere Jahres-Schneiderlein" gewählt:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Also so´n erfolgreicher Threat braucht einfach ne eigene Hymmne.

Hier zum Summen auf dem Rückweg vom Wasser, passend zur Melodie unserer Nationalhymmne.

*Fiiisch zu faaa-ngen ging ich aha-ngeln*

*Stand am Wa-sser stun-dehen-lang*

*Kööööö-der-fiischee muss ich haha-ben*

*Füüür den gro-ßen Räu-beher-faaang*

*Niiicht mal da-has wollt miiiir geli-hin-gen*

*Sooo ka-ham ih-ich zuhum Blii-nker-her-zwaaaang*

*Ooooooooooooft gewo-horfen nix gefa-ha-ngen*

*Bliiiieb ich ahar-me-her Schnei-de-her dann*


Ralf


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also so´n erfolgreicher Threat braucht einfach ne eigene Hymmne.
> 
> Hier zum Summen auf dem Rückweg vom Wasser, passend zur Melodie unserer Nationalhymmne.
> 
> ...



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

hier kommt kein Ich-fang-so-viele-tolle-große-Fische-Fang-Thread mit#6:vik:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ralf, kannst Du das bitte als mp3 hier reinstellen, ähh, sagen wir mal, von Dir selbst gesungen?

Im übrigen müssen hier noch ein paar authentische Schneider-Erfahrungen rein, sonst werden wir ins Laberforum verbannt! Etwas mehr Errrrrnst, bitttte, meine Herrrschaffften!!


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also so´n erfolgreicher Threat braucht einfach ne eigene Hymmne.
> 
> Hier zum Summen auf dem Rückweg vom Wasser, passend zur Melodie unserer Nationalhymmne.
> 
> ...


 



Ich glaub so ne Hymmne hat nicht mal der Fänger Thread.

Ich glaub ich mach mal ein 5min. Video wie toll ich die Gufis,Spinner usw. in dne See werfen und wieder harausziehen kannn ohne was zu fangen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Das ist mit Abstand das Beste, was ich hier seit langem gelesen habe. 

#6 #6 #6 

Ich denke ich werde hier morgen einen ausführlichen Bildbericht über meinen Bellytörn von morgen veröffentlichen. 

Seid gespannt!!!

Uli


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist mit Abstand das Beste, was ich hier seit langem gelesen habe.
> 
> #6 #6 #6
> 
> ...



Bei dir bin ich mir sicher, dass wir dich hier morgen wieder lesen werden|muahah:


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ralf, kannst Du das bitte als mp3 hier reinstellen, ähh, sagen wir mal, von Dir selbst gesungen?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ok ich bleib noch da die Hymne will ich gesungen von Ralle_24 hören.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Zum Thema passend, auch wenn es schon ein paar Tage her ist: HIER


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Erstmal Gratulation zu diesem gelungenen Threadstart, gerade auch dem Eröffner und allen, die so rasant eingestiegen sind! #6 
|schild-g 
Jetzt ist endlich klar, wo man seine fanglosen Erlebnisse immer lassen kann  - geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid oder schon der halbe Erfolg  , das hat Potential und leider sind die Schneidertage ja durchaus vorhanden, manchmal sogar in gehäufter Zahl, somit kann man jetzt auch die Schneider verwerten! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Zur Schneiderwahl, ob Monat oder Jahr:

Mal so dran gedacht |kopfkrat , daß es einer ungeheuren Ausdauer bedarf, imemr wieder als Schneider vom Wasser zurückzukehren und vor allem am nächsten Tage wieder loszuziehn, Tag für Tag, vielleicht zig oder gar hunderte mal? 
Das ist eine Leistung, ein wirkliche Leistung, die man gar nicht groß genug einschätzen kann, und wenn dann doch mal ein ordentlicher Riesenfisch überraschend dem Schneider dem Garaus macht, dann ist das unerwartet maximal überraschend und eine gewaltige Belohnung für das Durchhaltevermögen.
Insofern ganz besonders dafür #6 , das Durchhaltevermögen zu loben und prämieren, der nicht aufgebende Angler 

Und: Wer nicht angeln geht und nicht versucht, der kann natürlich auch nicht Schneider oder Nixfänger werden, der ist einfach nur zu faul oder bequem oder hat keine Zeit, aber das ist kein Schneider, sondern schlicht und einfach ein Möchtegernangler


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> Eine kleine Sondersparte vielleicht noch für die
> *Harrison - Nix - Fang - Experten
> *Ich meine, man kann doch nicht einfach alles über einen Kamm scheren. #d


Im Prinzip hast Du recht, mit besserem Material nichts zu fangen ist natürlich noch *schneideriger* und das Durchhaltevermögen gegen die Enttäuschung muß noch besser sein! :m 

Aber mal auf die Technik angespielt: 
Die Harrison VHF hat ein besonderes Schneiderpotential, da sie mir aufgrund Härte bei harter Geflechtschnur einige Male (so 3-4 mal schon mindestens) dieses Jahr den Tag im Endeffekt *geschneidert* hat, der Esox kam schnell wieder ab, der Tag war im Schneider, aber ertragen (mit ein wenig Schimpfen) ließ sich das schon. 
Also nur mal so angemerkt: gerade die Harrison-Schneider haben da noch ein besonderes Potential, also Schneider trotz gehakter Fische, die sich wieder verdünnisieren.

Wie wertet sich eigentlich so ein fast-nicht-aber-doch Schneidertag (also ohne gelandete Fische?), bin da so gesamtheitlich etwas mit überfordert #c , bitte um Hilfe |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nochmal zu den Fotos, den Schneiderfischen und der grundsätzlichen Problematik, die sundvogel ja schon sehr früh genau erkannt hat:

Die nicht-gefangen Schneiderfische sind ja unbekannt, zumindest wenn es nicht-Beißer waren, die nicht-gefangenen Abkommer könnte man natürlich mit Fahndungsfoto festhalten, was in der Natur des raschen Vorgangs natürlich schwierig und anspruchsvoll ist. Ein gedungener (oder gezwungener ) Fotograf wäre von Vorteil, alle Vorkommnisse oder Nichtvorkommnisse festzuhalten, das ergibt oft sehr schöne Bilder und eröffnet weitreichende Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten für nicht-angelnde aber fotografierende Bekannte und Familienmitglieder. 

Aber der Zielfisch, der müßte vorher definiert sein, und das je nach Gewässer, passend, erwartungskonform, und damit abbildbar. 

Also ich definiere für mich mal global als Zielfische :g für 2007:
(nach den Fängen und Vorkommen von 2006 , die Hälfte hab ich meist schon erreicht :q )
- Hecht bis 1,80m
- Zander bis 1,20m
- Seeforelle bis 1,10m
- Bachforelle bis 1,00m
- Regenbogenforelle bis 1,00m
- Barsch bis 0,60m

Dann habe ich einen guten Anhaltspunkt, was mir so an meinem Köder vorbei gegangen ist :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die nicht gefangen Schneiderfische sind ja unbekannt, zumindest wenn es nicht-Beißer waren,...



Ach was! So was _spürt_ man einfach, auch wenn man den Fisch gar nicht sieht. Wenn Du das Gewässer so betrachtest, dann _spürst_ Du - da unten ist er, der Gigant, der Kapitale, der personal best. Und dann ziehst Du ihm all die teuren Leckerbissen am Maul vorbei, einen nach dem anderen, Momente voller unerträglicher Spannung, um schließlich aufatmend sagen zu können: Ich habe einen 40pfündigen Hecht NICHT gefangen!

Danach drehst Du Dich einfach um zu dem atemlosen Photographen, und dann zeigst Du ihm mit Deinen Händen, wie groß er war, und der macht das Bild, das alles erklärt. Alles!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Naja, konkreter wären vielleicht Taucheraufnahmen aus dem Gewässer, was wirklich drin ist und fangbar wäre, eine Möglichkeit - und ein Monsterjob für die Taucherfraktion  

Oder wenigstens die Top-Fangmeldungen von dem bewirtschaftenden Verein, weil auch ein 40Pfd Hecht ist ja ein kleiner Fisch gegen einen 60Pfder, gelle? 
Und ein 20Pfder ist noch lange kein 40Pfder, da gehen den Anglern ja bekanntlich gerne mal die Phantasiepferde durch, also da muß Substanz her :m


----------



## beach (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@all,

Da geht mir gerade noch so ein Gedanke durch den Kopf.|kopfkrat  Ein Sponsor für eine Spinnrute für den größten nicht gefangenen Raubfisch wär doch nicht schlecht?
Ähnlich,  dem  im Harrison-Wettkampf-Trööt 2007 könnte man evt. einen Rutenbauer gewinnen, der uns zum Jahresende ein paar Fotos sponsert, von einer gaaanz tollen Rute:k  ,die wir evtl. gewonnen hätten, wenn wir diesen Kapitalen aus dem Wasser bekommen hätten.
Da wär der Ansporn doch gleich viel größer!!:vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Angeldet???;+ 









































Manchmal machst du mir Angst.#t 




Uli


----------



## sa-s (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

zu dumm,

dass ich unter der woche nicht fischen kann, das verringert die anzahl der potentiellen schneidertage doch eminent.

"wann wird´s denn endlich wieder sommer?.."

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Angeldet???;+
> Manchmal machst du mir Angst.#t
> Uli


Ups, wegen der avisierten 1,80 Hechte (= Alptraum des Bellyboaters) oder, weil mir die kreativen Pferde bei dem Thema gerade mal so ein wenig durchgegangen sind? |rolleyes


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... oder, weil mir die kreativen Pferde bei dem Thema gerade mal so ein wenig durchgegangen sind? |rolleyes


 
Jaja, schließlich muss es im AB ja auch einen kleinen Freiraum für die Intellektuellen unter den Anglern geben - der Raubfischschneider-Thread!

#d|kopfkrat :q :b |clown: :q #6


----------



## Ines (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@alle,

ich habe lange nicht mehr so herzhaft gelacht wie in diesem Thread. Das hier ist ja zu köstlich, zeugt von innerer Größe und dem festen Willen, dem Schneider-Schicksal ins Gesicht zu lachen!
Da kann ich nur sagen: Fangt weiter nichts! Damit es immer noch mehr Fortsetzungen gibt.
Ich hoffe sehr, auch recht bald mal wieder nichts fangen zu können...

Grüße, Ines


----------



## vertikal (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Jaja, schließlich muss es im AB ja auch einen kleinen Freiraum für die Intellektuellen unter den Anglern geben - der Raubfischschneider-Thread!
> 
> #d|kopfkrat :q :b |clown: :q #6




Hatte ich ja bislang auch so gesehen, Gerhard.

In einem anderen Fred musste ich allerdings heute lesen, dass wir anscheinend alle spinnerte Sonderlinge sind, die vom Angeln keine Ahnung haben.:r

Aber wenn ich's mir richtig überlegen, bin ich lieber ein spinnerter Sonderling ohne jede Ahnung vom Angeln - aber dafür mit jeder Menge Spass in der Backe!!! 

Woanders scheint man zum Lachen in den Keller zu gehen.
Jedem das Seine - man muss ja tolerant sein.:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja bislang auch so gesehen, Gerhard.
> 
> In einem anderen Fred musste ich allerdings heute lesen, dass wir anscheinend alle spinnerte Sonderlinge sind, die vom Angeln keine Ahnung haben.:r
> 
> ...


 
Ja selbstverständlich sind wir spinnerte Sonderlinge.

Welcher auch nur halbwegs vernünftige Mensch steht morgens um vier Uhr auf, sitzt den Ganzen Tag bei Temperaturen unter 5 Grad im Regen und freut sich auch noch darauf ????

Wer dabei den Humor verliert, der hat sich halt das falsche Hobby ausgesucht.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Angeldet:

Natürlich das letztere, hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend!:q 


Wer ist hier intellektuell? Gibt es sowas unter Anglern?


Uli


----------



## Illexfreak (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

wir holen gewaltig auf nur noch 33 postings.
Die kriegen wir schon!!!


----------



## JoBi (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@all
War gestern auch mal am Wasser, genaugenommen die Nidda in FFM, zwischen Bonames und Heddernheim.
Ich kam mit relativ ungutem Gefühl am Wasser an, da das Wetter die Aussichten auf einen schönen Schneiderabend fast nicht zuließ. Wie gesagt nur fast.
HAbe drei Stunden lang das Wasser mit allen möglichen Gufis, Wobblern, Spinnern etc verprügelt.
Anfangs schaffte ich es nur, bei jedem zweiten Wurf, keinen Biss zu haben. ( die Würfe dazwischen blieb ich zum Glück normal Schneider). 
Leider hatte ich dann gegen Ende des wirklich aufregenden Erlebnisses dann noch einen gewaltigen Biss eines Baumes auf dem gegenüberliegenden Radweg. Dieser konnte meinem Gufi, den ich verführerisch in seiner Krone in ca. 25m Höhe angeboten hatte nicht widerstehen.
Alles in allem ein schöner Tag, auch wenn ich nicht "richtig" Schneider geblieben bin.
Gruß 
Jo


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



JoBi schrieb:


> @all
> War gestern auch mal am Wasser, genaugenommen die Nidda in FFM, zwischen Bonames und Heddernheim. (...) Alles in allem ein schöner Tag, auch wenn ich nicht "richtig" Schneider geblieben bin.


 
Endlich mal wieder ein AS (aktiver Schneider). Jaja, die Nidda, kein schlechtes Schneidergewässer, da habe ich auch schon einige schöne Schneidertage verbracht. Wegen des Baumes brauchst Du Dir keinen Kopf zu machen, schneiderrelevant ist nur die Fauna, nicht die Flora, und schon gar nicht die überirdische bzw -wässerige.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

oh das freut mich,bei meinen komischen einmal-rumschleuder woanders -landen Würfen,wäre ich damit sonst ja raus


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

moin
heute war wieder der perfekte schneidertag!!
erst windstill und sonne dann innerhalb kurzer zeit ein temperatursturz um ca. 2°, sturm und schwarze wolken am himmel eben ein perfekter tag um nichts zu fangen!:k :l 
und soll ich euch was sagen?! es hat geklappt!!!!!!|supergri 
kein zupfer kein nachläufer einfach nichts!!
ich glaub ich werd hier dauergast, wenns so weitergeht #h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

oh man ahbe leider keine Zeit um mich nahc oben zu katapultieren,da man ja 2 std. fischen muss!

Zählt das angeln im Aquarium auch?:q


----------



## Kuschi777 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Zählt das angeln im Aquarium auch?:q


 

Glaube nicht|supergri  oder doch #c


----------



## Promachos (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo an alle,
vor allem Raabiat!

Zwei schreckliche Gedanken treiben mich schon die ganze Zeit um:

Was ist, wenn ich - horribile dictu - tatsächlich einmal einen Raubfisch fangen sollte?
Was ist, wenn ich - horribillime dictu - diesen Fang im "Konkurrenz-Fred" melde?

Nicht, dass ich da derzeit für mich eine Gefahr sähe - rein interessehalber.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo

Da will ich mich ja nicht lumpen lassen....und habe mich für den Monatsschneider beworben.



> Jaja, schließlich muss es im AB ja auch einen kleinen Freiraum für die Intellektuellen unter den Anglern geben - der Raubfischschneider-Thread!
> 
> #d|kopfkrat :q :b |clown: :q #6


 
Sehr richtig erkannt. Wenn und ich sage das ohne Häme, wenn es die Podolskis unter den Anglern gäbe, würden sie sich im Räubfischfänge-Thema herumtreiben. Ist ja auch klar, für die Anerkennung als Fischfänger reicht der technische Erfolg, keinen störts wenn der IQ gleich dem von zehn Metern Feldweg ist. 

Mit Würde und erhobenem Haupt schneidern und dann auch noch stolz darauf sein, dass schafft doch nur ein wahrhaft überlegener Geist, der die engen Grenzen des materiellen Erfolges weit hinter sich lassen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> vor allem Raabiat!
> 
> Zwei schreckliche Gedanken treiben mich schon die ganze Zeit um:
> ...


 
Der Fängerfred ist doch keine Konkurrenz. Man muß ihn eher als Ergänzung sehen. Und man muß sich auch nicht schämen, wenn man einmal nicht nichts fängt. Das kann halt passieren und es zeugt von Charakterstärke, dies unumwunden zuzugeben.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> vor allem Raabiat!
> 
> Zwei schreckliche Gedanken treiben mich schon die ganze Zeit um:
> ...


 
Der Gedanke beschäftigt mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Ich denke, du solltest in diesem äußerst unwahrscheinlichen Fall diesen Thread meiden. Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt, warum die Angler in diesem Board so sensible Seelchen sind und du könntest mit sowas, ein zartes Pflänzchen Namens Ironie und Selbstbewustsein empfindlich im Wachstum stören. 

In diesen Thread gehören nur Erfolgsmeldungen!!!:vik:

Uli


----------



## angel-daddy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo Wasserpatscher,
was soll der Quatsch....das dieser Tröt erst jetzt kommt!





Ich hätte in schon in den Jahren 2006,2005,2004,2003 usw. gebraucht......

Auf jeden Fall wird dieser Tröt bald mächtig viele Sternchen haben......


----------



## Raabiat (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> (..)
> Sehr richtig erkannt. Wenn und ich sage das ohne Häme, wenn es die Podolskis unter den Anglern gäbe, würden sie sich im Räubfischfänge-Thema herumtreiben. Ist ja auch klar, für die Anerkennung als Fischfänger reicht der technische Erfolg, keinen störts wenn der IQ gleich dem von zehn Metern Feldweg ist. (..)



oh oh Gunni....das ist eine Pauschalisierung die nach Ärger schreit|scardie:|scardie: und das, wo wir doch nachgewiesener Maßen einige so sensible Fänger haben, die auf jedes Grämmchen und jedes Zentimeterchen achten und dies sogar anhand von Fotoproportionen (Wasserpatscher hatte so trefflich mal gesagt: anhand der Grösse bekannter Hintergrundobjekte und der Brennweite der Kamera könne man alles errechnen) erkennen können.
Lieber Gunni, fühl dich belehrt|znaika:#4, soetwas ziemt sich nicht in einem ernsten Thread. Genau aus diesem Grunde bist du hier genau richtig!!!!#h

Gibt es eine wissenschaftliche Methode, Intelligenz bei Feldwegen nachzuweisen?|kopfkrat


----------



## moped (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



> In einem anderen Fred musste ich allerdings heute lesen, dass wir anscheinend alle spinnerte Sonderlinge sind


 
@all
Wer hat bitte wo diese Frechheit besessen? Aber unter uns...ich hab mich schon gefragt wie lange es wohl noch dauern würde, bis Neider unserer Nicht-Fänge Störfeuer legen werden!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So, jetzt mal im Ernst.

Schneidertage sind m.E. enorm wichtig für die Angelei. An keinem anderen Tag experimentiert man so viel, wie an einem Schneidertag. Nicht fangen bedeutet: Es anders versuchen.
Mit anderer Montage, an einer anderen Stelle, in einer anderen Tiefe usw.
Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass die Auswahl an Angelgeräten, Kunstködern und Zubehör ohne Schneidertage nur ein Bruchteil des heutigen Angebots zur Folge gehabt hätte. 
Und, wie wenig würden wir uns über Fänge freuen, gäbe es diese tollen Schneidertage nicht. Man stelle sich vor, man geht zu irgendeiner Zeit an irgend ein Gewässer und....fängt. Garantiert.Wär das nicht furchtbar langweilig ?

Vergleichen wir das Angeln mal mit einer Suppe.

Wenn wir eine solche genießen, freuen wir uns über den Geschmack, die leckeren Nüdelchen oder das knackige Gemüse. Denken wir auch nur einen Moment an das Wasser, aus dem unsere Suppe zu 99% besteht ?
Schneidertage sind das Wasser in der Angelsuppe.

Also, bei aller Freude und bei allem Spass an diesem sehr schönen Thread bin ich sicher, das man aus den hier zukünftig geposteten Erfahrungsberichten eine Menge lernen kann. 
Und das es außerdem habe ich bei all den postings noch kein wirklich böses Wort ( hier im Thread ) gelesen. Das ist doch einfach genial. 

Ich für meinen Teil nehme mir fest vor, zukünftig auch ernsthaft über Schneidererlebnisse zu berichten. Der Spass kommt von ganz alleine dazu.

Ralf


----------



## Raabiat (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hey Ralle,
du hast es schön noch einmal auf den Punkte gebracht....verständlich....für fast jeden!!!:q

Trotzdem warte ich noch auf die von dir gesungene Hymne#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Äääääääh ja nun.

Also heute begann ich mit den Tonaufnahmen. Es war zunächst recht schwierig, weil meine Hunde nicht aufhören wollten zu jaulen. Ich nehme an, sie hatten draußen was gehört. Dann stand plötzlich die Polizei vor der Tür. Nachbarn hatten angerufen und gemeldet dass jemand in Not sein müsse. Ich hab ihnen dann ein Ständchen gebracht, worauf sie irgendwas von SEK murmelten und verschwanden. 
Komischer Tag heute.
Dann aber kam meine Frau nach Hause und fragte mich was ich hier mache. In der Straße vorher war sie von Bekannten angehalten worden, die sich irgendwie besorgt über mich geäußert hatten.
Ich konnte sie jedoch beruhigen und habe ihr den ersten Mitschnitt der Hymne vorgespielt. Irgendwie wollte sie den nicht zu Ende hören und hat gesagt, das sie meinen Angelfimmel nun schon seit Jahren erträgt, dass sie auch nix gesagt hat, wenn ich stundenlang vor dem Computer sitze und irgendwelchen Blödsinn in irgendein Fischfangforum schreibe. Wenn ich *das* aber jetzt für jedermann öffentlich zugänglich machen würde, werde sie sich scheiden lassen.

Ich wäge zur Zeit noch Vor- und Nachteile ab und werde dann über mein weiteres Vorgehen entscheiden. 

Ralf


----------



## Raabiat (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich wäge zur Zeit noch Vor- und Nachteile ab und werde dann über mein weiteres Vorgehen entscheiden.
> Ralf



Es gibt Momente im Leben, da muss man Entscheidungen treffen die im ersten Augenblick wehtun. Langfristig wirst du durch die Entscheidung bestimmt belohnt. Also hör auf mit dem singen!:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich arbeite noch an den Kapitulationsbedingungen. Mehr Fußball, mehr Angeln usw.

Ralf


----------



## vertikal (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich finde, wir sollten uns die Sache nicht zu einfach machen.#d

Das Ganze gehört auf eine wissenschaftliche Basis gestellt, damit auch unsere Nachkommen noch von diesem Fred profitieren werden.

Hat schon einmal jemand daran gedacht, worin die vielschichtigen Ursachen für einen Schneidertag liegen können?#c

Nee, wa - hab ich mir doch genau gedacht!:g

Was ist mit dem Material, den Ruten, Rollen, Ködern und was weiss ich noch? Wo kommt das ganze Zeugs her - genau, von Händlern. Und genau da liest man doch immer wieder einfach unglaubliche Dinge:

"Heute Nachmittag sandte ich eine email an meinen Fachhändler, um nachzufragen, wie herum die Rolle an meine gerade erstandene Rute montiert wird. Zwei ganze Stunden sind schon vergangen und ich warte immer noch auf Antwort."

Das ist doch unglaublich! :r

Wie soll denn jemand, der brutalstmöglich solch negativen Erlebnissen ausgesetzt wurde, noch die Energie aufbringen, anschließend einen Fisch zu fangen?#c
Einfach unglaublich sowas und ohne die vielen Freds und ihre aufklärerische Wirkung womöglich einfach untergegangen!

Jetzt, nach Eröffnung dieses erschreckend ehrlichen Freds, der schonungslos die ganze Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit aufdeckt, werden erst die vollen Ausmaße dieses skandalösen Verhaltens deutlich!

Hier haben wir die große Chance, durch das Zusammentragen aller relevanten Fakten und einer ausführlichen Beleuchtung der Hintergründe zu klären, worin die wirklichen Ursachen für das Nix-Fangen liegen.

Lasst nicht locker, Freunde.

Wir schaffen das. #h


----------



## moped (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



> Ich arbeite noch an den Kapitulationsbedingungen. Mehr Fußball, mehr Angeln usw.


 
...jaaa, zeig wer die Hosen an hat!#6 Wir wolln Dich singen hörn, wir wolln Dich singen hörn, wir wolln, wir wolln, wir wolln Dich singen hörn!#v #v #v #v


----------



## ingo39 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

..hi leute,
das tut mal richtig gut zu lesen, das ihr auch an so supertollen Gewässern(wie Edersee? u.a.)mit allen Methoden völlig erfolglos ward - weiter so...
wenn nämlich aus unerwartenten Gründen mal zwei-drei Tage keine Erfolglos-meldungen kommen und im Fangthread sich die Meldungen häufen, könnte man schon mal auf die Wetterlage gucken und vielleicht doch mal Schlußfolgerungen ziehen-oder?

Ein Nix-Fangbuch ist genauso wichtig-(oder wichtiger?) wie (als) ein Fangbuch.
ich war gestern 2h an nem kleinen Teich, Beobachtete zwei Schneider-Karpfenfischer, zwei Nix-Fang-Gummiangler und jerkte erfolglos- nur das ich nen jerk hängen ließ, weil die Risikobereitschaft wuchs, den sinker mal über ne Steinpackung zu ziehen...na macht nix, mach ich mir nen neuen....

gruß ingo


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nur, damit hier nichts verloren geht: Veit hat gerade im Fänge-Thread gesagt, dass er nichts gefangen hat - mit anderen Worten Schneider geblieben ist. 
Das ist jetzt ein spezieller Service für die Saale-Angler:

*Raus ans Wasser, die Chancen, Schneider zu bleiben, stehen gut!*

|wavey:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

hab mal ne frage: probiert ihr auch hartnäckig, den schneider abzuwenden???? also bei mir liefs heute schlecht, keinen biss auf meine köder. um NICHT schneider zu bleiben, hab ich kurz meine ansprüche gesenkt, statt hecht eben ein paar kleine barsche zocken. also kleiner gufi ran, monovorfach und los. gut, wurden natürlich nicht ein paar, aber eine gurke hab ich bekommen. klappt nicht immer, denn man hat nicht überall sichere stellen, wo man mal eben nach nem barsch antesten kann. wenn ich die möglichkeit habe, mache ich es, weil ich einfach nicht schneider bleiben will :q  oder macht ihr das nicht und steht wie männer zum schneider tag??? also ich akzeptiere das auch, gibt tage, da geht eben GAR NICHTS....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ...hab ich kurz meine ansprüche gesenkt, statt hecht eben ein paar kleine barsche zocken. (...) also ich akzeptiere das auch, gibt tage, da geht eben GAR NICHTS....



Das mit dem umsatteln auf kleine Ponys statt edler Gäule habe ich auch schon versucht - manchmal klappt's, meistens nicht... Außerdem ist es nicht immer gut für's Selbstbewußtsein, wenn man es als Notlösung praktiziert. Wenn es allerdings eine flexible und pragmatische Entscheidung ist und man gerne auf Barsche angelt - warum nicht? Allerdings sind die oft _noch_ zickiger als die Hengste, äh, Hechte.


----------



## Raabiat (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage: probiert ihr auch hartnäckig, den schneider abzuwenden????(..)



vielleicht liegts daran, Bubbel#c
also ich probier nie hartnäckig....ich geh los und wenn ix beisst wechsel ich ma die köder und ma das Gewässer...

Angeln hat für mich was mit Harmonie und Spass zu tun....Hartnackigkeit brauch ich woanders:q|kopfkrat

Wenn sich ein Schneidertag abzeichnet, trage ich es wie ein Mann, mach noch ein paar Würfe und fahre heim um mir dumme Sprüche meiner Lieben anzuhören


----------



## Big Man (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo Leute ich hätte mich gefreut wenn es diesen Fred letztes Jahr schon gegeben hätte.

Denn so wenig gefange wie 2006 und so viel gelacht wie 2007 habe ich noch nie.

Ich hoffe hier bleibt der Spaß erhalten und "ERNST" bleibt draußen.

Außerdem wartet die ganze Fangemeinde noch auf IHRE Hymne


----------



## hans 58 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Endlich mal ein Tröt ohne dieses  " Du mußt dieses oder jenes machen "#6

Leider kann ich für 2007 keine Erfolgsmeldungen abgeben, da ich noch nicht am Wasser war:c

Sollte sich allerdings der Trend von 2006 fortsetzen, 
werde ich garantiert die eine oder andere Erfahrung weitergeben können:m

in diesem Sinne#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

nochma zum Umsatteln auf kleine Köder,wenn ich auf Hecht gehe habe ich nie so ne leichte Rute mit um auch 3cm Gummis zuwerfen!Selbst bei schallgeschwindigkeits Auswürfen kommt der nur 5m auf Wasser|kopfkratOder bin ich einfach ungeschickt?|kopfkrat

Dem Schneider zu entgehen versuch ich auch,aber nach 3std. ohne Biss und Zupfer hab ich einfach keine Motivation mehr weiter zumachen!Also beim Spinnen,beim carpfishing lass ich mich nicht leicht von ihm überlisten#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> nochma zum Umsatteln auf kleine Köder,wenn ich auf Hecht gehe habe ich nie so ne leichte Rute mit um auch 3cm Gummis zuwerfen!



ok, kommt auf die rute drauf an, konnt ich früher auch nicht, schnell von hecht auf barsch umsatteln, is aber meine neue strategie, heute wieder aufgegangen :q:q:q man, ich bin nicht mann genug, schneider zu bleiben#c


----------



## Illexfreak (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



> Außerdem wartet die ganze Fangemeinde noch auf IHRE Hymne


 
Ganz genau! Die offizielle "Ich bin Schneider geblieben- zum Glück" Hymne!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

*Ich vermisse mehr konkrete Schneidermeldungen und Berichte! #h *

Als leider momentaner Möchtegernangler in Zwangswinterpause kann ich leider nichts zu beitragen.


----------



## Raabiat (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Ich vermisse mehr konkrete Schneidermeldungen und Berichte! #h *
> 
> Als leider momentaner Möchtegernangler in Zwangswinterpause kann ich leider nichts zu beitragen.



wart ab Det....spätestens 26. Januar bis 30. Januar werde ich diesen Thread täglich besuchen müssen...:q

da kann ich endlich ma wieder los(schneidern)#h


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich wollt ja heute auch wieder nen kurzen nichts fang bericht hier rein schreiben!
aber daraus wurde leider nichts:c  zu viel sturm und regen um angeln zu fahrn:c #q 
aber morgen kommt villeicht wieder was von mir!

zählen eigendlich auch tage an denen man mit wurm auf barsch geangelt hat (in der raubfischschonzeit) und nichts gefangen hat??#c  sonst wär ich nämlich für 4 monate auser gefecht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Steffen90
Solange du nichts beim Angeln fängst - egal wie. 
Siehe auch die Schneiderdefintionsfrage in Angeln allgemein ...


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Steffen90
> Solange du nichts beim Angeln fängst - egal wie.
> Siehe auch die Schneiderdefintionsfrage in Angeln allgemein ...


gut dann werde ich im laufe das jahres so um die 50 schneidertage hier eintragen!:q  villeicht noch mehr 
letztes jahr waren es über 70    
kann das einer überbieten??


----------



## moped (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



> kann das einer überbieten??


 
Frag lieber nicht!:c


----------



## Raabiat (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Da es ja bekanntlich zur Mode geworden ist, dass sich die regelmäßigen Besucher diverser Threads regelmäßig treffen...was haltet ihr denn von einem Schneider-Treffen??

Dort könnten wir so ganz versöhnlich mal Schneider bleiben und zudem auch noch die Herren vom Tierschutz und sogar die Peta-Aktivisten einladen damit die mal sehen wie sorgsam wir mit unserem besten Freund, dem unbekannten Fisch umgehen...

wär das was??|supergri


----------



## Big Man (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Moin Raabi da bin ich dafür. Wenns geht Zentral dann kommen vielleicht mehr Leutz und wir können dann noch mehr "Bewiesfotos" machen und dann gemeinsam unsre Hymne singen.


----------



## Jüso (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Tja, heute ist es leider passiert  

Mein erster Schneider-Schneidertag 07.

Dabei fing alles so gut an. Die Wetterbedingungen waren optimal, denn starke Winböen machten eine Bißerkennung durch meterlange Schnurbögen beim GuFi fischen so gut wie unmöglich. 
Nach herrlichem 2 stundenlangen Schneiderfischen - dann wie immer beim letzten Wurf ein fataler Hechtnachläufer direkt vor den Füßen. 

Normalerweise weiß ich instinktiv wie ich mit so einer vertrakten Situation umzugehen habe...nämlich den Köder einfach zu stoppen und der Hecht zieht gelangweilt ab, oder das Tempo zu erhöhen und der Fisch dreht lustlos ab. Klappt bei mir eigendlich immer hervorragend, egal ob Wobbler oder Gummifisch. Aber diesmal tat ich leider das Falsche von beiden Möglichkeiten und der Hecht biß in den Köder. Jedoch schüttelte er sich kurzerhand mit einem hohen Sprung ab. 
Man könnte es Schadensbegrenzung nennen, aber Schneider war ich trotzdem nicht.

Daher meine Frage, wie vermeidet Ihr den Biß bei einem Nachläufer?


----------



## Raabiat (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Jüso schrieb:


> Tja, heute ist es leider passiert
> 
> Mein erster Schneider-Schneidertag 07.
> 
> ...



ich vermeide Bisse in diesen Situationen sehr erfolgreich durch erschrockenes "herausreissen des Köders aus der Gefahrenzone"...dadurch habe ich auch schon sehr oft fussnahe Köderattacken vereiteln können.....durch den Schrecken, den mir das blitzschnelle und unerwartete Köderattackieren meist in die Knochen fahren lässt, reisse ich den Köder unvermittelt vor dem heranstürmenden Maul heraus...dieses Verhalten nennt man auch den "Schneiderschrecken":q|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Jüso schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage, wie vermeidet Ihr den Biß bei einem Nachläufer?


 
Tja Jüso, das ist in der Tat eine heikle Situation. Am besten reagiert man ähnlich wie die Malaysische Gottesanbeterin, die bei Gefahr ruckartig ihre Flügel spreizt und dabei die knallroten und mit einer Augenzeichnung versehenen Hinterflügel zeigt.

Also:

Ich trage immer eine Jacke mit orangefarbenem Innenfutter. Darauf habe ich beidseitig ein knallblaues Auge gemalt und statt Reißverschluss einen Klettverschluß angenäht.
Folgt ein Nachläufer meinem Köder, lasse ich sofort die Angel fallen und reiße mit beiden Händen meine Jacke auf. Gleichzeitig springe ich mit beiden Füßen hoch und lande stampfend auf dem Boden. Ein sehr lautes " Broooaahhhh " tut sein übriges. ( Letzteres verkneift sich die Malayische Gottesanbeterin übrigens )
Diese Technik ist allerdings nicht leicht und Du solltest das zunächst üben. Aus Gründen auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen möchte, solltest Du die Übungen unbedingt nur dann durchführen, wenn Du unbeobachtet bist. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ich vermeide Bisse in diesen Situationen sehr erfolgreich durch erschrockenes "herausreissen des Köders aus der Gefahrenzone"...dadurch habe ich auch schon sehr oft fussnahe Köderattacken vereiteln können.....durch den Schrecken, den mir das blitzschnelle und unerwartete Köderattackieren meist in die Knochen fahren lässt, reisse ich den Köder unvermittelt vor dem heranstürmenden Maul heraus...dieses Verhalten nennt man auch den "Schneiderschrecken":q|kopfkrat|wavey:


 
Und erhöht die Chancen, damit gleichzeitig zum Pechschneider zu werden, weil der Köder dann mit 386 km/h auf Dein Gesicht zukommt:q :q :q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Meine Damen und Herren,

wir haben soeben den Fänge-Thread überholt (Anzahl der Postings), obwohl wir ihnen einige Tage Vorsprung gegeben haben. Ich brauche nicht zu sagen, was das bedeutet. Die Möglichkeiten, Schneider zu bleiben, sind offensichtlich zur Zeit ganz hervorragend! Ich bin stolz auf Euch!


----------



## Raabiat (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tja Jüso, das ist in der Tat eine heikle Situation. Am besten reagiert man ähnlich wie die Malaysische Gottesanbeterin, die bei Gefahr ruckartig ihre Flügel spreizt und dabei die knallroten und mit einer Augenzeichnung versehenen Hinterflügel zeigt.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


also ich weiss ja nicht wie oft du die Deroplatys desiccata schon gesehen/gegessen hast, aber als knallrot hab ich die nicht in Erinnerung :q:q:vik:
Spässle....aber die Technik sollte ebenfalls helfen....ich werde diese Technik demnächst mal ausprobieren, wenn morgens urplötzlich wieder ein schweinsgroßer Biber vor mir langschwimmt...sozusagen als Rache für den Morgen, als er ebenfalls direkt vor mir im dunkeln, aufgeschreckt durch meinen brandungsanglerähnlichen Auswurf mit der Spinnrute, laut platschend das Weite suchte....für mein Herz war dieser Morgen fast tödlich.....vielleicht kann ich dem Tier damit ebenfalls einen solchen Schrecken einjagen|kopfkrat#c



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und erhöht die Chancen, damit gleichzeitig zum Pechschneider zu werden, weil der Köder dann mit 386 km/h auf Dein Gesicht zukommt:q :q :q


korrekt....deshalb hier nochmals der Hinweis: Erfolgreiche Schneider tragen immer eine Schutzbrille 

PS: übrigens schon erlebt das mir ein Köder aus diesem Grund entgegen kam.....so einem 75gr. Sickly auszuweichen ist garnicht so leicht...dennoch war ich glücklich das ich den Kopf rechtzeitig aus der Gefahrenzone bekommen habe


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Na dan möchte ich mich mal zu euch gessellen ich wa am dienstag auch ohne erfolg los :vik:


----------



## Raabiat (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Maik schrieb:


> Na dan möchte ich mich mal zu euch gessellen ich wa am dienstag auch ohne erfolg los :vik:



Willkommen Maik...
ich denke, wir lesen uns zukünftig des öfteren|kopfkrat


----------



## Jüso (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ich vermeide Bisse in diesen Situationen sehr erfolgreich durch erschrockenes "herausreissen des Köders aus der Gefahrenzone"...dadurch habe ich auch schon sehr oft fussnahe Köderattacken vereiteln können.....durch den Schrecken, den mir das blitzschnelle und unerwartete Köderattackieren meist in die Knochen fahren lässt, reisse ich den Köder unvermittelt vor dem heranstürmenden Maul heraus...dieses Verhalten nennt man auch den "Schneiderschrecken":q|kopfkrat|wavey:


 
Vielen Dank für den Tip, Mensch an diese 3. Variante habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. Und das obwohl ich diese Taktik sogar auch schon ein paar mal angewendet hatte #d .

Die Idee mit dem aufreißen der Jacke hört sich auch vielverprechend an jedoch möchte ich nicht einen zu großen Aufwand mit dem einnähen von Augen betreiben. 
Funktioniert diese Methode auch wenn man statt einer Jacke einen Mantel verwendet und darunter nichts an hat |kopfkrat ?


----------



## NorbertF (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nur wenn die Fische nicht scharf auf nem Wurm sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben soeben den Fänge-Thread überholt (Anzahl der Postings), obwohl wir ihnen einige Tage Vorsprung gegeben haben. Ich brauche nicht zu sagen, was das bedeutet. Die Möglichkeiten, Schneider zu bleiben, sind offensichtlich zur Zeit ganz hervorragend! Ich bin stolz auf Euch!



|schild-g :vik: |schild-g :vik: |schild-g

Na sowas, haben sich ja auch viele bärig ins zeug gelegt.

Ich überlege gerade noch meinen Angelbericht vom letzten Angeltag der letzten Saison mal zusammenzuschreiben, weil vorher gabs ja keinen Thread dafür und passen täts, zumal das zukunftsweisend sein könnte  Ein bischen mehr Action sollte schon sein, sonst schläft das hier evtl. bald noch wieder ein.


----------



## Jüso (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nur wenn die Fische nicht scharf auf nem Wurm sind.


 
...|kopfkrat stimmt, bei Hechten weiß man das nie so genau, aber Hauptsache er beißt nicht in den Köder |uhoh: . D.H. Schneider wäre man nach offiziell juristisch festgelegter Schneider-Definition ja dann sogar. Dachte da eher an das Lebend-Köder Verbot |kopfkrat


----------



## buk (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Zuerst mal ein "Hallo" in die Runde.
Gleich wie die genaue Definition sein mag,gestern war ich zu 100% auf der sicheren Seite um mich hier zu melden.

Musste allerdings auch nach viel zu kurzer Zeit dem Wind Tribut zollen und an Ausrüstung retten was zu retten war.

...falls jemand im Rhein einen Kescher vorbei treiben sieht...

gruss buk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ihr seid unfär.war zweimal draußen zweimal fisch.irgend was mache ich falsch!!!!!!!mfg.e.#q


----------



## Zoddl (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ganz grosse Klasse dieser Thread! Aber leider haut das Wetter mom überhaupt net hin! 

@esox02
Ganz klar! Dann solltest du vielleicht den Köder wechseln!? 
Bei mir bewährt haben sich klobige, dunkle Wobbler von der Firma "No-Name". Hervorragende Teile, die fangen wie von selbst nichts!
Und sind viel erfolgsversprechender als die zu Unrecht hoch gelobten Illex oder Rapalas. Mit denen Schneider zu bleiben ist oft viel Arbeit und sehr schwer!

Grüzze Zoddl


----------



## Raabiat (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ganz grosse Klasse dieser Thread! Aber leider haut das Wetter mom überhaupt net hin!
> 
> @esox02
> Ganz klar! Dann solltest du vielleicht den Köder wechseln!?
> ...



du wirst lachen....auch mit den schönsten Vitrinen-Illex bin ich oft genug Schneider geblieben......ebenso mit Rappalas und anderen Markenprodukten.....hier unterscheidet die Führung den Bauern vom Adel


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ...hier unterscheidet die Führung den Bauern vom Adel.


 
Aha, also was für Führungspersönlichkeiten. Aber selbst bei guter Führung braucht man einen Führerschein. Führerlose Wobbler bitte umgehend beim Schwimmmeister abgeben, aber nicht die sinkenden Exemplare!

...ich empfehle Schonhaken mit rundgeschliffenen Spitzen, funktioniert bei billigen und teuren Exemplaren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> also ich weiss ja nicht wie oft du die Deroplatys desiccata schon gesehen/gegessen hast, aber als knallrot hab ich die nicht in Erinnerung :q:q:vik:


 
Ich hasse Google !!!!!!#q  

Naja, dann war´s halt keine Malaysische sondern irgend eine andere. Ist auch egal, auf die Technik kommts an. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Jüso schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem aufreißen der Jacke hört sich auch vielverprechend an jedoch möchte ich nicht einen zu großen Aufwand mit dem einnähen von Augen betreiben.
> Funktioniert diese Methode auch wenn man statt einer Jacke einen Mantel verwendet und darunter nichts an hat |kopfkrat ?


 

*Jein.* Auch diese Technik funktioniert, hat allerdings nichts mit Nachläufern zu tun, sondern führt eher zu Wegläufern. 
Manchmal löst diese Technik auch Lachkrämpfe beim zu erschreckenden aus. ( Muhahahah, sieht aus wie´n Penis. Nur viiiiiel kleiner. ) Also Vorsicht !!

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ...ich empfehle Schonhaken mit rundgeschliffenen Spitzen, funktioniert bei billigen und teuren Exemplaren.


 
Vor solchen Aktionen kann ich nur warnen!!! Der wahre Schneider zeichnet sich durch schärfste Haken, teuerstes altenglisches Angelgerät, modernste Schnurtechnik und in Farbe und Form vollendete Köder aus.
Wer mit schwachem Material Schneider bleibt hat immer eine Entschuldigung parat. Der wahre Schneidermeister gibt sich nicht mit schnöden Materialschwächen zufrieden. 
Er sucht immer die Schuld bei sich selbst!!! (Oder beim Wetter oder beim Mond oder der Tide oder der schlecht gelaunten Ehefrau, "war ja klar, das konnte ja nix werden")

ACHTUNG: Dies stellt keine Diskriminierung von Frauen oder sogar angelnden Frauen dar. Der gesetzlich geschützte Begriff "schlecht gelaunte Ehefrau" kann bei Bedarf durch den "schlecht gelaunten Ehemann" ersetzt werden. 

Nachdem ich vor Tagen vollmundig einen detaillierten Bildbericht einer erfolgreichen Schneidertour angekündigt habe, muss ich euch leider mitteilen, dass daraus nix geworden ist.

Nein, ich habe keinen Fisch gefangen, die seit Tagen über Norddeutschland tobenden Tiefdruckgebiete machen angeln mit dem Bellyboat schlichtweg unmöglich. 

Uli


----------



## moped (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



> die seit Tagen über Norddeutschland tobenden Tiefdruckgebiete machen angeln mit dem Bellyboat schlichtweg unmöglich.


 
...würde Dir aber die Möglichkeit eröffnen, "Action-Schneider" zu werden!:vik:


----------



## Raabiat (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> ...würde Dir aber die Möglichkeit eröffnen, "Action-Schneider" zu werden!:vik:


jaaaaaaa...."Action-Schneider".....der is ma echt geil...

Action-Schneider kannste aber nur mit Foto werden:q:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich lach mich krank:vik:
Der extrem schneider lässt sich davon nicht abbringen:mso ist richtig Jungs#6


----------



## Illexfreak (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Jungs, ich muss euch was gestehen.

Ich bin heute nicht schneider geblieben:c :c :c !!!!!
So ein kleiner hecht hat gemeint er müsse unbedingt meinen köder fressen.

Werde den Fang trotzdem nicht im Konkurenzthread posten.
   

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So Leute,

melde mich bis Anfang Februar ab. Muß leider geschäftlich in die USA. Bleibt schön tapfer und schreibt fleißig.

Ralf


----------



## moped (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Ralle24
Geil, willst hier wohl einen auf "Import-Tackle-Schneider" machen! Wir werden Dich würdig vertreten! Bis die Tage!


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ein wichtiger Aspekt in  der Schneider-Karriere wurde bislang mehr als stiefmütterlich behandelt.

Ich nenne ihn der Einfachheit halber mal den "Ehefrauen-Indikator".

Funktioniert möglicherweise auch mit Lebensabschnittspartnerinnen, allerdings sollten die Lebensabschnitte dann schon etwas länger gewählt werden.:q

Was verbirgt sich nun dahinter?#c


Die Sache ist doch die:

Zu Beginn der Partnerschaft kommt die beste Ehefrau von Allen ab und zu mit ans Wasser (meine hat sogar die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt:k!).
Diese Phase brauchen wir nicht weiter zu betrachten, sie klingt eh' meistens recht zügig wieder ab.|supergri

In der zweiten Phase wird der Göttergatte nach der Rückkehr von seiner Angeltour mit typischen Fragen der lieben Gattin konfrontiert:
"Mit wem warst du fischen?"
"Wo habt ihr denn geangelt?"
"Was habt ihr gefangen?"
...um nur einige aufzuführen.

Die dritte Phase ist dann schon von kürzeren Rückfragen der Gattin geprägt:

"Wie war's?"
"Was gefangen?"
....wiederum nur einige typische Beispiele aus Phase drei.

Spannender wird dann die vierte Phase, in der die Frau sich an die normalen "Erfolge" des Mannes bereits gewöhnt hat und die Rückkehr mit der Frage kommentiert:
"Und, wieder nix gefangen?"#d


Jetzt sind wir auf dem besten Weg, in den Schneider-Olymp aufzusteigen.:vik:


In der letzten Phase, die zu erreichen nur gewieften Experten vergönnt ist, werden dann keine Fragen mehr gestellt.

Die Rückkehr von der Angeltour wird seitens der Frau nur noch mit einem kurzen Kopfschütteln quittiert.

Nun ist es vollbracht. Wir dürfen uns zu Recht mit dem Titel:
"Schneider forever!" schmücken, keine fragenden Blicke müssen mehr beantwortet werde, wir sind am Ziel angekommen!

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## moped (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@vertikal
N'Abend vertikal mein Freund,
eine sehr wichtige und die traurigste aller Phasen ist in Deinen ausgezeichneten Ausführungen aber noch nicht enthalten!#d 
Meine Angebetete fragt, speziell wenn ich vom Huchenfischen komme, lediglich: "Und, wieviele Gummifische hast Du heut abgerissen?" Was soll man darauf sagen, die weiß halt, daß ich unter den Nix-Fängern zu den echten Siegertypen zähle!!:vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Da bin cih doch froh,dass ich keine Frau habe:q


----------



## Drag (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Dafür ist aber meine Mutter meistens die die mir die Tür aufmacht und den Kopf schüttelt


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

jo kennt man ne


----------



## Ines (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ach, ihr Youngsters! #dHier sitzt kopfschüttelnd eine angelnde Ehefrau - stolz wie ein Schneider übrigens! Ich habe es doch tatsächlich hingekriegt, in den paar fängigen Zandertagen vor Weihnachten (schlechteste Schneiderbedingungen, stabile Wetterlage) krank im Bett zu liegen. Als dann das Wetter endlich wieder instabil wurde und der Wasserstand schneiderverdachtsmäßig hoch, habe ich brav am Wasser gestanden und Schneidersylvester gefeiert. :m
Mein Mann ist übrigens nichtangelnder Dauerschneider - sowas gibts auch...

Grüße von Ines


----------



## moped (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



> in den paar fängigen Zandertagen vor Weihnachten (schlechteste Schneiderbedingungen, stabile Wetterlage) krank im Bett zu liegen.


 
...na, dann hast Du ja threadmäßig aaallllless richtig gemacht! 
Keep on loosing,
Jürgi


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> eine sehr wichtige und die traurigste aller Phasen ist in Deinen ausgezeichneten Ausführungen aber noch nicht enthalten!#d




Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte alle Phasen durchlebt in meinem ereignislosen Anglerleben.#q

Ich bin beeindruckt und ziehe meinen Hut vor dir.

Übrigens: Schickes Avatar!


----------



## moped (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@vertikal
Wir sollten das Schneider-Treffen im Auge behalten, ich denke wir werden ein ziemlich amüsantes WE erleben! Endlich finde ich Leute mit meiner Art Humor! -freu-freu


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Es war am Nachmittag des letzten Angeltages der letzten Saison unseres Osteroder Vereins.
Es wurde schon etwas dunkel, die grauen Wolken sorgten für immerwährendes Dämmerlicht am Tage, aber es war nicht wirklich kalt und auch sehr windstill am See.
Meine gestern abend neu schnell noch zum Testen aufgebaute Rute mit provisorisch getapten Ringen, eine VHF -75g 10-ft blau mit den Teilen von mad sollte getestet werden, natürlich auch mit standesgemäßen Großhechtködern.
Und wo am besten, natürlich da wo min. ein großer Hecht wohnt.
Die Stimmung ist regelrecht überirdisch, alles still und grau, nichts regt sich, das Wasser bis auf einzeln kräuselne Windböen liegt wie schwarzes Glas.
Bei dem dunklen Licht kommt ein hellgrüner Schlabber-GuFi von ca. 15cm dran und dreht einige Runden. 
Wie eine Gitarrensaite schneidet und schwingt sich das durch die Oberfläche.
Fein, wie das Gewicht beschleunigt, gezupft und geführt wird.
Jetzt merkt man der Rute im Gegensatz zum toten Blanktest an, was in ihr steckt.
Dann kommt, was kommen muß: Hängt. Also Zupferei, Zockerei, der GuFi ist wieder frei.
So geht das ein paar mal, ich angele in der Nähe der Dammkanten in den tiefen Stellen, da wo ich einen Esox vermute, aber auch die wilden Steine wohnen, üble wilde Klamotten mit wilden Zacken und Spalten, immer bereit dem GuFi ein schmähliches Ende zu bereiten.
Der Grüne bringt nichts, also Wechsel auf weiß-hellrot, das ist Popfarbe und sollte schon auffallen.
Ich kann das im klaren Wasser fast 10m schräg sehen, sollte der Fisch wohl auch.
Wieder hängt das Ding fest. Sehr fest. Also Standort auf die andere Seite wechseln, loszupfen, rucken, es geht gut heute, die Rute kann das.
So angele ich einige Zeit weiter und suche mir eine neue Kante am vermuteten Auslaufloch.
Plötzlich hängt es ganz ruckartig fest. Richtig fest, da wo keine Steine sein dürften.
Also rucken zupfen. Plötzlich ruckt es zurück. Ach du heiliges Hosenzwirn! #t 
Da ist was. "Großhechte sind wie Hänger!", schießt es mir durch den Kopf. |uhoh: 
Also reinhauen, dreschen, 2mal 3mal, merkwürdige Schwingungen auf der anderen Seite.
Also hoch damit. Eine Riesenspannung und Gewalt hält den GuFi unten fest, es federt, schlägt und ruckt. 
Ich ziehe was das Zeug hält, die Bremse kreischt. Fester drehen, ziehen, kreischen.
Also rucken, wieder pumpen, das ist ein Kampf auf Biegen und Brechen, ich muß das Biest hochhaben. 
Die Monotec Futura kann so etwa 8kg tragen, da bin ich fast, die Rolle hält und die Schnur auch, das Vertrauen in den dicken Blank ist hoch bei mir.
Immer höher wird der Druck, der sich über die Rute überraschend gut hebeln läßt, das Rückgrat ist gigantisch, der Druck so daß einem eigentlich jeder normale Fisch in Geschoßgeschwindigkeit um die Ohren klatschen würde. Das kann doch nicht sein, wie groß ist das Biest, ein 1,40er kann sich doch nicht so schwer machen oder etwa doch?
Auf der anderen Seite schlägt es, plötzlich gibt es einen größeren Ruck und es bewegt sich was, richtig zur Seite, schwimmt ein bischen. Jetzt pocht das Herz bis zum Hals. Pumpen, drücken, gespannt bis zum bersten ist alles. Ein ängstlicher Blick auf die Ringe: die halten, kaum zu glauben!
Dunkel schwarz kommt ein riesiger Rücken langsam herauf. Mein lieber Scholli, das hat ja eher die Dimensionen eines Pottwals!
Aber dann erkenne ich: ein ordentlicher Baumstamm, doppelt als Elchgeweih-große Riesenastgabel, auf der einen Seite der Äste voller Modder, aus dem Boden, festgefressen im Grund und nun losgezerrt.
Der hätte nie und nimmer wieder losgelassen, der Gufi hängt fast ziemlich genau am dicken Gabelende im Holz. 
Vorsichtig drille ich ihn heran, greife zu und schleppe das Etwas von Ast mit einer Kraftanstrengung am steilen Ufer hinauf.
Ganz schöne Dimensionen, locker 2 mal 2m und an der Basis über armdick, bestimmt so als wassergetränkter Eichenast über 25kg schwer, das ist doch schon eine kapitale Astgabel!  
Den Gufi kann ich wieder freipulen, ein bischen arg verdrückt, aber es läßt sich richten.
Dann mache ich noch ein paar lockere Würfe in Richtung Seemitte, so rein zur Entspannung, und beschließe denn gleich nach Hause zu gehen, die noch dunkler werdende Tageszeit begrenzt das ganze, der Tee wartet.
Plötzlich beim zweiten Wurf ein kleiner Ruck, und da hat mir jemand einen Vibrator oder Serrasalmus rangehängt (?) #c .
Wer will da meinen GuFi zerfräsen? #c
Nur mit leichtem Widerstand kommt der GuFi mit Anhang auf mich zu, ruckelt aber weiter wie wild.
Dann sehe ich knapp an der Oberfläche: ein kleinerer Hecht, unter 60cm, der die ganze Zeit seinen Kopf schüttelt und irgendwie den Gufi zerfräsen will.
Plötzlich wird er im angesicht des Ufers unter der Rute wild, dreht runter und dreht wie ein irrer mit bestimmt 10m/sec Kreise gegen die Rute und rüttelt dabei weiter wie ein bekloppter, springen will er wohl nicht, aber was sind das für Flipperübungen? 
Das geht genau 2 Runden und etwa 2sec, dann ist der Spuk vorbei, weg isser.
Ich bin ganz verduzt, sowas hatte ich noch nicht dran gehabt, was war das für einer, der eindeutig nach Esox aussah? Ne Kreuzung mit nem Piranha? Ein Oberharzer Säge-Esox? |kopfkrat Schwimmer, paßt auf in Zukunft! :g
Spaßig war es aber allemal und mitzunehmen wäre auch nicht so für diese Größe angebracht gewesen, aber so wie der mich überrumpelt hatte mit seinen Späßken, das wurmte mich insgeheim doch ein bischen. |evil: 
Und die Schwäche der harten Rute mit Geflecht ausgenutzt, sich loszurappeln.
Mit der Fluglandetechnik hätte ich ihn wohl rauszuppen können, aber darauf kam ich erst später beim weggehen.
Ich packe meine Sachen zusammen, immerhin sehr zufrieden mit den beiden aufregenden Erlebnissen, und gehe als Kontakt-Schneider nach Hause. :m


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, Det, aber irgendwie werde ich beim lesen deiner Zeilen das Gefühl nicht los, dass du einen Fisch fangen *wolltest*!#d

Hab ich da was falsch verstanden?|kopfkrat

Muss doch wohl, ich bekam schon einen Schreck......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> aber irgendwie werde ich beim lesen deiner Zeilen das Gefühl nicht los, dass du einen Fisch fangen *wolltest*!#d


Also ich habe wohl noch nicht alle Reifestufen so durchlebt |kopfkrat , in der Tat wollte ich einen Fisch fangen, den einen Fisch, den Esox maximus, dem ich nach einer überraschenden sehr kurzen Begegnung vor gut 9 Jahren immer noch nachjage, dem immerwährenden (Hecht)Anglerphantom. 
Also Schneider kann man doch nur in der vorgefaßten Absicht werden etwas zu fangen, was dann nicht klappt. 
Ein *vorsätzlicher Schneider * #d ist ja fast wie der hinterrückse Tip mit den abgestumpften Haken #d oder keinen wirksamen Köder dran machen, das ist ja schon sowas wie Selbstbetrug und -kasteiung. Wurde ja zum Glück schon schnell verworfen.
So so richtig echt und erworben sollte der Schneider doch schon sein, nicht wahr? :m


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Freunde,

was mir hier fehlt sind ein paar schöne Schneiderfotos.

Ich meine, Fotos mit dicken Fischen gibbet doch genug, kennt man, nix Besonderes.
Aber Fotos von echten Schneidertagen, die wunderbare Atmosphäre eines fischlosen Angeltages stimmungsvoll einzufangen, das ist doch eine ganz andere Klasse.

Ich hab mal meine Archive durchsucht und diese hier zu Tage gefördert:

Das erste Foto zeigt einen guten Freund, der wirklich *alles *gibt, um bloß keinen Fisch zu fangen. Die Konzentration ist ihm im Gesicht abzulesen und was soll ich sagen: Er hat es tatsächlich geschafft und blieb an diesem Tag Schneider - Respekt!

Das zweite Foto zeigt einen typischen Apriltag auf der Sorpetalsperre. Das Wasser viel zu kalt, frischer Schneefall färbt die Umgebung weiss, die Kälte legt sich wie Blei auf die Schneideraspiranten, die - man sieht es an der guten Laune - tatsächlich noch nicht einen einzigen Fischkontakt an diesem Tag hatten.
Dank Einsatz modernster Technik und der Erfahrung aller Beteiligten konnte dieses Ergebnis auch bis zum Ende dieses wunderschönen Angeltages gehalten werden!


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So so richtig echt und erworben sollte der Schneider doch schon sein, nicht wahr? :m




Lieber Det,

so unterschiedlich die Methoden und technischen Ansätze auch sein mögen, das Ergebnis eint uns!


----------



## moped (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hab ein bissi gesucht und ein aufschlußreiches Foto gefunden! 
Fand im Oktober mit MAD in Schweden am Bolmen statt! Da ist es wohl auch schwieriger Schneider zu bleiben, als etwas zu fangen aber an diesem Tag habe ich mich der Aufgabe gestellt und sie gemeistert!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> so unterschiedlich die Methoden und technischen Ansätze auch sein mögen, das Ergebnis eint uns!


Das stimmt! #6 
Einig Schneiderreich! :m


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Da ich deine Technik-Verliebtheit kenne und schätze, lieber Det, hier noch ein paar kleine Details zum rechten Foto.

Im Original handelt es sich um eine lila Stucki-Laufrolle, wie sie von vielen Renkenfischern benutzt wird.

Originalton Gerd (der warm Eingepackte im Vordergrund):
"Die sieht ja sooo schwul aus!"
Also wurde ihr erst mal fachmännisch eine dezente Graufärbung verpasst.
Dann störte ihn, dass die Fingerbremse gegen die Laufrichtung der Rolle funktioniert. Was liegt da näher, als eine neue Achse mit umgekehrtem Gewinde in extremer Toleranz zu fertigen. Nun bremst man mit dem Finger *mit *der Laufrichtung der Rolle, ganz nebenbei wurde das Spiel der Rolle auf der Achse dabei entscheidend verbessert.

Wie du siehst, werden hier echte technische Finessen ins Spiel gebracht, was die Qualität eines Schneidertages doch ganz entscheidend erhöht!


----------



## vertikal (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> Wir sollten das Schneider-Treffen im Auge behalten, ich denke wir werden ein ziemlich amüsantes WE erleben! Endlich finde ich Leute mit meiner Art Humor! -freu-freu



Sehe ich auch so. Allerdings sollten ein paar Sanitäter vorgehalten werden, da die große Gefahr besteht, dass der ein oder andere Teilnehmer sonst Schaden im Zuge eines  Lachkrampfes nimmt.

Alternativ können wir natürlich auch die Spaßbremse vom Anfang des Freds engagieren.


----------



## Drillinge (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Das als entschuldigung für meine schneidertage|rolleyes

Aber wenn die einmal gross sind ,dann brechen wir alle rekorde:vik: 

Versprochen:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Drillinge
Petri zu deinen "Angelhaken"! #6  :q :q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@vertikal
Was hast du denn gerade eingenommen oder geraucht? |kopfkrat 
Da gehen ja wohl nicht nur die ungestümen Pferde durch (wie mir einige Beiträge zuvor), nein sogar die Smilies brechen voll durch! :q

Dem Gerd aber großen Beifall zu seinen Rollenumbauten, nur so wird das ein wahres Enthusiastengerät :g


----------



## vertikal (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Klasse hingekriegt, Drillinge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und wie man sieht, zeigst du deiner Truppe schon im zarten Babyalter die Hotspots für spätere Schneidertage, perfekt!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> Alternativ können wir natürlich auch die Spaßbremse vom Anfang des Freds engagieren.



Ähem, Frank, Du meinst den anderen Thread von Markus! Am Anfang dieses Threads steht der harmlose Wasserpatscher - Spassbremse? Herzlichen Dank!






Das mit dem Treffen gefällt mir, es kann ja schon mal jeder ein geeignetes Schneidergewässer empfehlen.


----------



## vertikal (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ähem, Frank, Du meinst den anderen Thread von Markus! Am Anfang dieses Threads steht der harmlose Wasserpatscher - Spassbremse? Herzlichen Dank!




Uuuuuups, kannste mir noch mal verzeihen, Gerhard?|kopfkrat
Wie konnte das passieren? #d

Da sieht man wieder: Da das Bootsangeln aufgrund der stürmischen Witterung zur Zeit unmöglich ist, machen einen die fehlenden Schneidertage fix und fertig.


----------



## vertikal (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hier noch ein Fachbeitrag zum Thema "Schneiderpsyche".

Das Bild aus dem Lehrbuch:"Der perfekte Schneider"
zeigt den unterschiedlichen Umgang mit dem Schicksal des Schneiderdaseins. 
Während der Kollege im Vordergrund mit ratlosem, man möchte fast sagen verzweifeltem Blick das Echolot fixiert "Irgendwo müssen die Fischlies doch sein!" ist der Kollege im Hintergrund schon einen Schritt weiter.
Hält er sich doch tatsächlich bereits für Darth Vader, eine typische Schneiderneurose. 

Was wieder zeigt, dass nur die stärksten Charaktere überhaupt in der Lage sind, mit dieser schwierigen Thematik fertig zu werden.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> Uuuuuups, kannste mir noch mal verzeihen, Gerhard?



Na logisch! Und das hier:






wär doch gar nicht nötig gewesen. So, ich esse jetzt mal was, und dann werde ich mit meinem Sohn noch'n bisschen schneidern gehen... bis heute abend!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

wie sagt man da?

Viel Pech??

Nein,ich sage lieber fröhliches Schneidern#6


----------



## martin k (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Angeldet:
Danke für Deine Stories...habe nur selten ähnlich unterhaltsames an Angelliteratur gelesen!#6 

...damit überstehe ich sogar dieses Wochenende, an dem ich voraussichtlich schon wieder nicht zum Angeln komme... 

Grüße
Martin


----------



## NorbertF (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Na dann will ich mich mal einreihen hier 
2,5 Stunden spinnfischen, kein Zupfer, aber 8 Köder versenkt. Hurra


----------



## Palerado (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

2 Mann, 6 Stunden, NIX


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich muss euch was gestehn: ich habe heute was gefangen#d 
son kleiner barsch musste sich doch tatsächlich meinen köder reinziehn:r #d  alle anstrengung schneider zu bleiben waren umsonst.... 2 stunden hab ich fröhlich geschneidert und dann DAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

oha das is bitter ^^
ich und n ku8mpel hams vor kurzem geschafft 2 tage hintereinander schneider zu bleiben :vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> oha das is bitter ^^
> ich und n ku8mpel hams vor kurzem geschafft 2 tage hintereinander schneider zu bleiben :vik:


hast dus schon mal geschafft ZWEI WOCHEN hintereinander jeden tag zu schneidern??:q


----------



## MissSalmonida (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich war ja auch oft deprimiert...aber mit dem trööööt ist alles halb so schlimm, also klopfen wir uns malo eine runde fürs nichtsfangen!!!!


----------



## Illexfreak (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich hab mein tagesziel auch wieder verfehlt!!!
Ich hab was gefangen!!!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> hast dus schon mal geschafft ZWEI WOCHEN hintereinander jeden tag zu schneidern??:q


hehe ne noch net ^^ 
hab auch erst letztes jahr mein angelschein gemacht und hab gleich an den ersten beiden tagens geschafft ein schneider zu bleiben |supergri
von wegen anfängerglück und so ^^


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 2,5 Stunden spinnfischen, kein Zupfer, aber 8 Köder versenkt.



Da warst Du besser als wir: Zwar 2x2 Stunden nix gefangen, aber leider keinen Köder versenkt...

Ergänzung:
Es ging fast ein bißchen zu einfach. Wir haben (an einem Weiher) die verschiedensten Wobbler, Gufi-Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner bis nach Sonnenuntergang laufen lassen, und kein Biss, kein Zupfer: Nach Angeldets Definition: Zwei vollkommen ignorierte Schneider!
Dabei hatte ich wirklich ernsthafte Befürchtungen, dass es uns dieses Mal erwischen würde. An diesem Gewässer habe ich nächmich bis dahin erst zwei Mal geschaftt, Schneider zu bleiben. Der warme Winter scheint da wirklich günstig zu sein.


----------



## sa-s (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

guten abend an alle erfolgreichen schneider,

tja, wollt mal wieder wissen ob ich´s noch kann.

und tatsächlich war ich heute wieder mal total schneider, wobei ich noch nicht mal einen teuren wobbler verloren habe. (naja ein paar gefährliche hänger konnte ich durch geduld und spucke wieder lösen)

zu guter letzt, dachte ich, machste wenigstens noch ein foto vom silberstreif am horizont, für die zukunft und so...







aber selbst dass ging in die hose!

heute also totalschneider

grüsse 

sepp


----------



## Raabiat (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich muss euch was gestehn: ich habe heute was gefangen
> son kleiner barsch musste sich doch tatsächlich meinen köder reinziehn   alle anstrengung schneider zu bleiben waren umsonst.... 2 stunden hab ich fröhlich geschneidert und dann DAS!!!!!!!!!


*&*


Illexfreak schrieb:


> ich hab mein tagesziel auch wieder verfehlt!!!
> Ich hab was gefangen!!!



|offtopic also ohne jetzt gleich als kleinlich bezeichnet zu werden, aber Jungens....das ist ganz klar Offtopic und gehört hier nicht rein....hier werden nur Schenidermeldungen geposted.....ansonsten hol ich hier mal nen Moderator und der editiert hier ma ganz fix alles weg was hier für Unruhe sorgt, ja?|motz:|scardie: (k[l]eine Anspielung auf wahre Begebenheiten)



sa-s schrieb:


> guten abend an alle erfolgreichen schneider,
> 
> tja, wollt mal wieder wissen ob ich´s noch kann.
> 
> ...



WOW....der Seppi....sogar noch Foto-Schneider geblieben....alle Achtung :q:q


----------



## Breamhunter (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

*hier*
ist ja gar nichts mehr los. sind wohl alle übergelaufen:vik:


----------



## S.Bobb81 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

War gestern am Wsser und leider auch nichts  
Hab so gar noch ein Jerk verloren (Hänger) 
und weg war er.#h


----------



## sa-s (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



S.Bobb81 schrieb:


> War gestern am Wsser und leider auch nichts
> Hab so gar noch ein Jerk verloren (Hänger)
> und weg war er.#h



nu is er hier, nu is er da, nu is er weg,

hi bobb,

du glücklicher!

sepp


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> |offtopic also ohne jetzt gleich als kleinlich bezeichnet zu werden, aber Jungens....das ist ganz klar Offtopic und gehört hier nicht rein....hier werden nur Schenidermeldungen geposted.....ansonsten hol ich hier mal nen Moderator und der editiert hier ma ganz fix alles weg was hier für Unruhe sorgt, ja?|motz:



Naja, bei den klassischen Fängern outen sich ja auch ab und zu Schneider, die sich hier nicht rein trauen, dann können wir doch mal dulden, wenn hier ein Schneider einen Misserfolg zugibt! Nu sei doch nich' so streng! Wer weiß wie oft Du beinahe was gefangen hast und einfach bloß Riesendusel gehabt hast, dass es gerade noch mal gut ging!


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So wie versprochen endlich ein Bildbericht. Nachdem sich das Wetter gestern beruhigt hat, musste ich meine Gummiente satteln und loslegen.

Wie leicht am leeren Kescher zu erkennen ist habe ich mich völlig stressfrei bestens erholen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@sundvogel
Tolles wechselndes Wetter auf dem ersten Bild, wie bei uns! #6
War eigentlich so richtig toll, immer wieder anderes Licht, alle Jahreszeiten auf einmal, im August war es lange Zeit deutlich ungemütlicher.
Zwei von denen in der Mitte (Bild-2) hatte ich u.a. auch , die sind auch ganz lustig und der eine war gut kapital über 2m. So warst Du immerhin ja wohl Stockschneider , oder? 

Zum Schneidern paßte das am gestrigen Tage und ersten Angeltag 2007 bei mir aber nun nicht. #d


----------



## moped (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Servus zusammen,

hab es gestern trotz abflauender Erkältung ans Wasser geschafft und hab trotz schlechter körperlicher Verfassung mein Bestes gegeben! Und was soll ich sagen, ich hab mich in der Schneider-Wertung ganz weit nach vorn gekämpft!:vik: Ich hab die fängigsten Köder benutzt, gejerkt und gewobblert wie von Sinnen, bin 5 Std. lang an den fischträchtigsten unserer Gewässer ans Äußerste und ein unglaubliches Risiko eingegangen, hab aber bewiesen, daß kein "Schneider-des-Monats-Anwärter" die Rechnung ohne mich machen sollte!:g 
An alle Mitstreiter: Zieht Euch warm an, wenn ich wieder ganz und gar fit bin wirds hart für Euch! 

Da ich ein echter Sportsmann bin wünsch ich natürlich kein Petri, der Wettkampf soll schließlich fair bleiben!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Gloin (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

so,nun auch mein erster schneiderbericht 2007:
bin gestern an die elbe gefahren,um dem geliebten schuppenwild mit allem,was die kunstköderbox hergibt, nachzustellen.
um 4uhr morgens los,um 7uhr angekommen und dann direkt ans wasser. tja,leider war hochwasser und man musste sich ersteinmal durch den 10cm hohen schlamm am anleger kämpfen.frohen mutes und gewiss, den ein oder anderen stachelritter zu überlisten, ging es los. nach 2std vergeblichem peitschen und 2abrissen hieß es dann spotwechsel. doch auch da änderte sich nicht viel an der lage,nur,dass ich diesmal 3 köder in den fluten begrub.
also wieder ins auto und weiter.
hmmm...was soll ich sagen? nach ca.30 würfen hatten 3 oder 4 gummis ihr nasses grab in der elbe. am nachmittag wurde dann noch etwas angesessen,wobei das ergebnis auch hier zu wünschen übrig ließ...aber zumindest keine kunstköder verloren|rolleyes
leicht angefroren,doch guten gewissens dem schneider-dasein gerecht geworden zu sein,ging es dann wieder nach hause,nachdem ich ca. 10std nicht einen einzigen fisch-kontakt verzeichnen konnte und endlich mal wieder bisschen übersicht in die köderbox gebracht hatte.:q
doch dies kann ein tapferes schneiderlein wie mich natürlich nicht erschüttern und so wird fleißig weiter geschneidert......


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich hatte es schon Tage vorher vollmundig angekündigt, und ein Mann der Ehre steht zu seinem Wort.....#6 

War ich doch die ersten 4 Angeltage im neuen Jahr schrecklicher- und ungewohnterweise jedes Mal mit Fischen bestraft, so hab ich es gestern endlich geschafft, richtig ordentlich geschneidert zu haben.|rolleyes 

 Unterstützt wurde ich dabei von meinem Bruder Michael, meinem Tackle-Dealer Frerich und den beißunlustigen Fischen im "Timmeler Meer", einem Binnensee in Ostfriesland. Jeder von uns fischte 5 Stunden lang vom Boot aus konsequent mit Gummi. Fast wäre es ein Fangtag geworden, aber beim einzigen Biß des Tages lenkten Michael & ich den Frerich so geschickt ab, das er den vorsichtigen Biß nicht verwerten konnte. Grinsend klatschten wir uns gegenseitig ab.......und besoffen uns auf den 1. Nichtfangtag des Jahres. Gemeinsam fängt sich Nichts doch am Schönsten !!! :vik:


----------



## Big Man (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So liebe Schneiderfreunde und die, die ihr es werden wollt.

Auch ich habe mich von diesem Fieber anstecken (schon vor Jahren) lassen und natürlich das Jahr 2007 begonnen wie das letzte Jahr aufgehört hat.
Ich bin nun gestern das erste mal dieses Jahr mit meinem Schneiderling und meiner Angel zum Wasser. Nicht irgend eine Angel, nein meine nagelneu, brandheiße Rozemeijer Powerjerk mit einer Quantum Tempo bestückt. Nun dazu noch die besten Jerks im Gepäck war ich auf´s Beste gerüstet. 
Mein Angelzwerg suchte uns eine Gute Stelle aus, mit gleich 3 Raubfischseen, an denen wir unser Können zeigen konnten.

Voller Tatendrang fing ich mit meiner 2. Rute und einem 18 cm langen Gufi am Sicamsystem auszuwerfen. 
Nach gut einer halben Stunde dann plötzlich Widerstand, die Rute bog sich im Halbkreis und die Schnur gespannt wie eine Gitarrensaite. Nach langem gleichmäßigen ziehen ein leichtes nachgeben. Ein Hänger? Ich gab nicht nach und erhöhte den Druck noch ein wenig. Dann nach und nach löste sich die Spannung ich konnte aufatmen es war wirklich nur ein Hänger. Voller Stolz zog ich eine Perücke von ca. 35 Metern geflochtener Karpfenschnur aus dem Wasser. Das tolle daran war das nicht einmal ein Stück von der Montage dran war. 

Mein kleiner Schneiderling stand mit seiner Leistung mir bis dahin nichts nach. Er brachte Wurf um Wurf seinen Gufi ohne Beschädigungen wieder ans Ufer.

Nach weiteren erfolgreichen 30 Schneiderminuten wollte ich es wissen, konnte ich auch mit meiner Geheimwaffe Schneider werden?

Ran ans Auto die Rozi aus dem Fahrzeug gezogen langsam und gleichmäßig zog ich die Hülle von meinem 195 cm langen Brachstück. Der Blank glänzte in der Sonne und es gab kein halten mehr. Ich hänge meinen Colonel 3D im Hechtdesign ein und setzte zum ersten Wurf an. Was soll ich sagen, die neue Rute liegt klasse in der Hand und lässt sich wunderbar werfen und nach einer Weiteren Stunde waren wir beide immer noch ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt geblieben. Aber wollten es wissen und waren fest überzeugt diese Leistung mit einem Standortwechsel noch zu steigern. 

Am nächsten Gewässer, einem gefürchteten Raubfischsee, wollten wir unserem Können die Krone aufsetzen. Da dass Gewässer nicht allzu tief ist versuchte ich es mit einem weiß/roten Popper und mein Sohnemann mit einem Rapala-Wobbler im Hechtdekor. Wurf um Wurf mit einer Spannung die zum schneide(r)n war.

Doch auch die Umstellung auf andere Modelle ließ uns erfolgreiche Schneider bleiben.

So konnten wir diesen zwar windigen aber doch schönen Sonntag als glückliche Schneider im Sonneuntergang beenden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich meinem kleinen Schneiderling genügend Erfahrungen vermitteln, wie man auf mit gutem Takel erfolgreich Schneider bleiben kann.

Zum Abschluss belohnte ich mich am Abend noch mit einem "Borbecker Dampfbier" von unserem Jui, was will man mehr von einem Angeltag.


----------



## Raabiat (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Big Man schrieb:


> (..)
> Ich hoffe, dass ich meinem kleinen Schneiderling genügend Erfahrungen vermitteln, wie man auf mit gutem *Takel* erfolgreich Schneider bleiben kann.(..)



Ein herrlicher Bericht eines scheinbar sehr erfahrenen Schneiders. Ich finde es toll, dass du dein Wissen auch an deinen Schneiderling weitergibst. Weiter so#6

Übrigens: Was meinst du mit Takel?? Das was du meinst ist nicht von Takelage abgeleitet Du meinst bestimmt den guten, altdeutschen Begriff 'Tackle'.....abgeleitet von Teckel und somit vom Dackel....denn früh nahm jeder Schneider seinen Dackel mit ans Wasser, den sogenannten Schneider-Teckel#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Schöner Bericht, Big Man! #6
Das liest sich doch viel schöner als die knappen Zweizeiler! :g


----------



## NorbertF (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder versucht einen Schneidertag einzulegen. Trotz des sehr guten Wetters hier war ich guter Dinge nichts zu fangen.
Am Wasser angekommen habe ich gleich bemerkt dass die Fische im Flachen sein müssen, da waer Aktivität zu erkennen.
Also bin ich natürlich ins Tiefe gegangen, um meine Chancen zu steigern auf einen perfekten Schneidertag.
Einen Illex Nitro (damit war ich noch immer Schneider) mit einem 15g Erie bestückt und ab dafür.
Die erste Stunde lief super, kein Zupfer. An der Stelle war es also keine Kunst, drum habe ich noch mein Glück woanders versucht wo es schwieriger aussah (aber noch tiefer).
Nach einer halben Stunde wollte das Pech zuschlagen, ein zaghafter Ruppler in der Rute dem gottseidank ein verspäteter Anhieb folgte. Die Überprüfung des Gummis zeigte 2 Hundszähe in der Nähe des Hakens, das war knapp. Puh, Glück gehabt.
Eine Stunde lang hatte ich dann wie geplant keinen Biss mehr und ich schaffte dann sogar den Tag perfekt zu machen und riss den Köder ab.
Zeit zum nach Hause fahren, es war ein super Schneidertag


----------



## Raabiat (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> I(..)
> Am Wasser angekommen habe ich gleich bemerkt dass die Fische im Flachen sein müssen, da waer Aktivität zu erkennen.
> * Also bin ich natürlich ins Tiefe gegangen*, um meine Chancen zu steigern auf einen perfekten Schneidertag.
> (..)



|uhoh: Ich hoffe, du hast vorher deinen Schneider-Schwimmring angelegt......du weisst doch.....Sicherheit geht vor|znaika:#4

hier das Modell "Schneider deluxe"


----------



## Zoddl (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@BigMan
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem professionell durchgeführten Schneidertag! Und dann auch noch das Risiko von drei unterschiedlichen Gewässern + teurem Tackle eingegangen! Das ist ja schon fast "Level 2" - Schneidern! |supergrin

Sind das auf den Foddos die Kühnhäuser Kiesgruben? 
Hoffentlich nit... ich wollt dort eigentlich nicht unbedingt als Schneider heimgehen. Vor allem, wenn einer der Seen schon auf den hoffnungsvollen Namen "Hechtsee" hört...


Zoddl


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Big Man schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss belohnte ich mich am Abend noch mit einem "Borbecker Dampfbier" ....



Hat der Schneiderling was abbekommen? Schöner Bericht, da habt ihr euch richtig ins Zeug gelegt!


----------



## Big Man (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @BigMan
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem professionell durchgeführten Schneidertag! Und dann auch noch das Risiko von drei unterschiedlichen Gewässern + teurem Tackle eingegangen! Das ist ja schon fast "Level 2" - Schneidern! |supergrin
> 
> Sind das auf den Foddos die Kühnhäuser Kiesgruben?
> ...


 
Am Hechtsee waren wir nicht Angeln, der Wind hätte wahrscheinlich den Gummifisch mir an den Abwurfpunkt zurück gebracht und der hatte gute 80g. Geangelt haben wir am Reihersee, Kiessee II und alten ZBO (Bilder).


----------



## Big Man (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Hat der Schneiderling was abbekommen? Schöner Bericht, da habt ihr euch richtig ins Zeug gelegt!


 
Natürlich nicht er ist doch erst 12 (fast 13) außerdem sind in so ner Flasch doch nur ein Halber Liter|supergri 
Dafür gabs ein Lob von der Mutti (die Küche riecht nicht nach Fisch#6 )


----------



## rob675 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

servus!

war gestern auch mal wieder schneidern.
hab schön mit meinem leiblingsblinker rumgemacht und hab ihn auch prompt an einem tau im hafen versemmelt.
dafür hatte ich kurz zuvor damit noch einen anderen gummifisch samt schnur gefangen. den hatte ich aber nach 3-4 würfen auch schon wieder versenkt. anschliessend hab ich mir noch schön einen drilling vom wobler in den jacken- und pulliärmel einghakt und beim lösen fast beides kaputt gemacht. das ding war so bös drin, daß ich erstmal den drilling vom wobler gezwickt hatte und dann erstmal heim bin und mir zu hause meine freundin bei der hakenentfernungs-op geholfen hat.
egal war eh mein verhasster wobler der mir schon mehrmals im kescher und in den fingern böse gehakt hat.
also hätte auf den jemals was gebissen, dann wer der fisch bestimmt nie ausgeschlitzt.

also wenns mal läuft...dann läufts.
tja jeder hat so seine strategien für einen perfekten schneidertag! :vik: 

greets
rob


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

In einem anderen Thread wird gefragt, ob Angeln Sport ist.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92635

Eine verdammt schwierige Frage, aber eine Frage ist ganz klar: 

Schneidern ist Sport!

Denn wer schneidert, der angelt jedenfalls nicht zum Nahrungserwerb, sondern nur zum Vergnügen (ein wichtiges Kriterium für Sport: der Spaß!).


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread wird gefragt, ob Angeln Sport ist.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92635
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich ist schneidern Sport. Lies einfach mein Posting zum Link. DU wirst es verstehen, lieber Wasserpatscher.:m 

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Schneidern ist sogar ganz sicher mehr Sport als wirklich Fische zu fangen, denn: Es ist der Tatbestand der Zwecklosigkeit (nicht Sinnlosigkeit) und des Unnützen erfüllt. :g


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es ist der Tatbestand der Zwecklosigkeit (nicht Sinnlosigkeit) und des Unnützen erfüllt.



Zweckfreiheit, würde ich sagen (siehe mein erstes Posting gerade eben in diesem Sport-Thread.)

Schneidern ist ein Spiel, Angeln kann es sein, muss es aber nicht, deshalb ist Schneidern "sportlicher" als Angeln.


----------



## moped (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

N'Abend Freunde,

habe es heute glücklicherweise für eine Stunde an den Inn geschafft, ich hatte eine Huchen-Mission! 
Mit pantherhafter Agilität schlich ich mich über rießige Felsen vorwärts bis zu einem meiner Lieblings-Hotspots, meine Nerven waren zum Zerreißen gespannt als ich den Standplatz von dem, von mir bereits mehrfach beäugten, Großsalmoniden erreichte. Ich montierte einen handlangen Gummifisch in Weißfisch-Design, stellte die Schnurbremse nach, ich wußte heute ist er fällig, es würde nur eine Frage der Zeit sein!!! Mit der Präzision eines schweizer Uhrwerks näherte ich meine Würfe halbmeterweise dem versunkenen Felsen an, hinter dem mein "Opfer" schon den ganzen Tag auf mein Eintreffen gewartet haben mußte! 3 Würfe...5 Würfe....10 Würfe.....Nichts....12 Würfe....15 Würfe....PENG...da war er....gewaltiger Anhieb...die Rute bis ins Griffstück gebogen, in Gedanken wurde ich dem Schneiderthread schon abtrünnig..............und tatsächlich da war er wieder, mein Lieblingshänger.....kalter Schweiß auf meiner Stirn....ach nein, Glück gehabt....Felsen zählen nicht als Fang.....ich bleib diesem Thread treu.....Ehrensache!!!!


Banausen behaupten übrigens, ich mache Landschaftsaufnahmen! Ich nenne sie lieber: "Jürgens Schneider-Impressionen - Die frühen Werke"! 

Schönen Abend,

Jürgen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Boah ey, war das knapp! Uffza!


... hast Du's gut, hier in Hessen kann man nicht Huchenschneider werden, überhaupt ist das hier nicht so einfach mit den Salmoniden!


----------



## Raabiat (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> N'Abend Freunde,
> 
> habe es heute glücklicherweise für eine Stunde an den Inn geschafft, *ich hatte eine Huchen-Mission*!
> Mit *pantherhafter Agilität* schlich ich mich über rießige Felsen vorwärts bis zu einem meiner Lieblings-Hotspots, *meine Nerven waren zum Zerreißen gespannt* als ich den Standplatz von dem, von mir bereits mehrfach beäugten, Großsalmoniden erreichte. Ich montierte einen handlangen Gummifisch in Weißfisch-Design, *stellte die Schnurbremse nach*, ich wußte heute ist er fällig, es würde nur eine Frage der Zeit sein!!! Mit der *Präzision eines schweizer Uhrwerks* näherte ich meine Würfe halbmeterweise dem versunkenen Felsen an, *hinter dem mein "Opfer" schon den ganzen Tag auf mein Eintreffen gewartet haben mußte*! *3 Würfe...5 Würfe....10 Würfe.....Nichts....12 Würfe....15 Würfe....PENG...da war er....gewaltiger Anhieb...die Rute bis ins Griffstück gebogen, in Gedanken wurde ich dem Schneiderthread schon abtrünnig..............und tatsächlich da war er wieder, mein Lieblingshänger.....kalter Schweiß auf meiner Stirn*....ach nein, Glück gehabt....Felsen zählen nicht als Fang.....ich bleib diesem Thread treu.....Ehrensache!!!!
> ...



Jürgen,
für mich bist du der Schneider des Monats Januar - jaaa, ich bin voreingenommen und die Neutralität ist nicht mehr gewährleistet (für diesen Monat).
Ich muss mich an dieser Stelle mal bedanken für diesen tollen Einblick in deinen Angeltag - ich habe mitgefiebert. Ich hab mal die Stellen im Text markiert, die mir am besten gefallen haben. Viellen Dank für diesen lebhaften und wunderbar ausgeschmückten Bericht deiner Mission#6#6#6

Vielen, vielen Dank!
Auf deine glorreiche Zukunft!!!#h


----------



## moped (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Gemach, gemach raabiat mein Freund,

der Monat ist noch jung! Beginne mit den Beweihräucherungen doch bitte erst wenn mir den Sieg keiner mehr nehmen kann, dauert ja bloß noch 2 Wochen!!!:q 

@wasserpatscher
Schaust halt mal vorbei, dann fang ma zusammen nix!!!!:q 

Jürschn


----------



## Kaulquappe01 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So, 

gerade zurück von meinem allerersten Versuch am Edersee (eigentlich dem allerersten Versuch überhaupt) und was soll ich sagen....Schneider :vik: 

2 Köder verloren, nasse Füsse (Einkaufsliste erweitert) und ausser meinem eigenen Basecap nix aus dem Wasser gezogen.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt probier ichs gleich morgen erneut


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich bin heute mit meinem Sohn (wird bald 9) an einen Vereinsteich gefahren, bevor der zufriert nächste Woche. Dort wollten wir mal den Regenbogenforellen, Hechten und Zandern die Köder vor der Nase vorbeiziehen. Es lief auch super: Kein Biss, nicht auf Spinner oder Wobbler, auch nicht auf Streamer, auch ein übermütiger Versuch mit Forellenteig (ein eher sinnloses Geschenk meines Lieblings-Angelhändlers) endet glücklich: wir blieben Schneider.
Dann allerdings, dann wurden wir übermütig, vielmehr mein Sohn, der sinngemäß sagte: Wenn wir hier Schneider bleiben können, dann kriegen das sicher auch am nahe gelegenen Forellenteich hin. Mir schwante nichts gutes, aber schließlich stimmte ich zu: "Aber höchstens eine Stunde!" 
Naja, nach etwa 57 Sekunden schlug das Schicksal in Form einer Forelle zu, und danach war's ja dann sowieso egal: nach einer Dreiviertelstunde zogen wir mit 8 von den Dingern wieder ab. Mit Mepps-Kupferspinner Größe 3 und kleinen Salmo Hornets zu angeln war wohl doch zu mutig gewesen. Wir waren gedemütigt! Aber immerhin gibt's morgen was leckeres zu essen...


----------



## moped (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Armer Wasserpatscher,

daß das Schicksal einer Thread-Koryphäe wie Dir soooo übel mitspielen würde, und Dir gleich 8 (acht!#d ) solcher Tiefschläge versetzen würde!!!!!??? Traurig, traurig! Das läßt mir die Freude und den Stolz über meine heutige hervorragende Leistung gar nicht so wirklich ausleben! Traurig! Ich hätte Verständnis dafür, würdest Du Dich heute dem Suff ergeben!:#2: 

Ich trink auf jeden Fall eine auf Dich,

Jürgen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> Ich trink auf jeden Fall eine auf Dich...



Danke, Dein Mitgefühl rührt mich und ehrt Dich! Es dürfen auch zwei sein...


----------



## Kuschi777 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Na dann lass dir das Getränk schmecken^^


----------



## Illexfreak (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Gestren Traumsschneidertag.
3 Bisse, zum Glück alle verhaun.
So kanns in Zukunft doch weitergehn!


----------



## Malte (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So heute morgen hats bei mir nicht geklappt #c
aber nacher gehts noch mal ne Runde ans Wasser.

Ich hoffe das ich mich hier heute abend nicht melden muss


----------



## Kuschi777 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

War heut Vormittag auch 1,5Std. unterwegs auser schönen sonnenschein wars dann auch nichts.

Naja vllt. beim nächsten mal


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Wie sich gerade auch in "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007"  zeigt #h  , war es gestern (Sa,20.) wohl überall eher ein richtiger Schneidertag, sozusagen ein *Großschneidertag* .

Ging mir auch so, trotz intensiven Bemühen um den Fisch. Die veränderten Wasserverhältnisse (Regen, Flut etc.) sowie der natürliche Anglerfeind #1, der scharfe Wind, machten den Fischen das Beißen schwer, "das Maul vernagelt" wie man so schön treffend sagt.


----------



## erich17 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nööööö !!!!!

Schaut rein ins Fangalbum.

Erich17


----------



## Malte (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Tja da bin ich wieder, denn auch am Nachmittag war tote Hose.

Kann man eigentlich zweimal am Tag Schneider sein oder nur jeden Kalendertag einmal!?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Malte

Sorry, aber zumindestens nach den Äußerungen einiger Leute in dieser Umfrage:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92156

kannst Du nur einmal täglich Schneider werden, also Tagesgesamtschneider sozusagen.

@all 

Was meint ihr, wird das Schneidern jetzt einfacher oder schwieriger, jetzt, wo's kälter wird? (Mal abgesehen von zugefrorenen Gewässern, da wird's natürlich leichter...)


----------



## NorbertF (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich finde schneidern immer enorm schwierig, aber ich gebe mir weiterhin Mühe.


----------



## Malte (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Wasserpatscher
Danke für den link, schon wieder ein Stück schlauer


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Aus den nicht vorhandenen Einträgen im Fänge- und im Schneider-Thread schliesse ich, das niemand angeln war. Oder aber viele Schneider ihr Know-How für sich behalten woillen...


----------



## fischdieb22 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Da liegst du falsch Wasserpatscher!!!

Ich war heute zwei Stunden spinnen und was soll ich sagen:
Ich war super erfolgreich!
Ungefähr ein Dutzend Frostbeulen waren die Ausbeute in dieser kurzen Zeit!!!#6 

Ganz abgesehen vom Verlust von zwei Kopytos!

Fazit:

Ein alles in allem zufriedenstellender Raubfischschneidertag!:q


----------



## Malte (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@ Wasserpatscher
Das gleich hab ich auch schon gedacht.

Ich war aber auch nicht los, denn das einzigste was ich mir wohl eingefangen hätte, wäre wohl ne Erkältung.


----------



## Schnyder (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi Boardies........Ihr seit wenigstens noch zum "Schneidern" gekommen !!!!!Glückwunsch.........unser einer hatt schon seit Wochen kein Wasser mehr gesehen bzw...einen Fisch.....es macht mich traurig eure Meldungen zu sehen und ich kann nichts dazu beitragen...aber wartet erstmal ab die Schneider 2007 Krone gehört mir.......Ihr werdet von mir hören#h


----------



## Angelschreiner (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Haben am vergangenen Samstag einen Altrheinarm mit allen möglichen Kunstködern bearbeitet was soll ich sagen 4 Stunden nichts! 

Gruß Angelschreiner


----------



## sa-s (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ja ihr habts gut.

hatte dünnschiss und konnte beim besten willen nicht schneidern.

dabei wären jetzt doch die aussichten auf erfolg ungemein verlockend.

naja, unter der woche gehts eh nicht und hoffentlich kann ich zum wochenende schon mit meiner neuen japancombo schneidern hauf höchsten niveau.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## profifischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@sa-s
Welche Combo ist es denn?
Kann man bei euch auch so gut schneidern wie bei uns?

@all
petri zum Schneiderdasein
mfg Manuel


----------



## sa-s (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

hi manuel,

habe das doppelte steezchen geordert, bzw. die rolle habe ich schon und die rute ging gestern aus mephis tennessee weg.

mal schauen ob der zoll wieder so fix is, wie kurz vor weihnachten.

also an dem abschnitt der donau, an dem ich so rumhampel ist schneidern, zumindest momentan ein kinderspiel. um die messlatte höher zu legen, habe ich heuer wieder eine karte unseres vereinsweihers geholt. (ist zweimal im jahr ein forellenpuff)

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Raabiat (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Mahlzeit,
hier ist mein Schneiderbericht vom Angelwochenende.
Wie es sich gehört fahre ich jedes Jahr zum Geburtstag meiner Mama (29.Jan) nach Hause um zeitglkeich noch die letzten Vor-Schonzeit-Schneidertage abgreifen zu können - so auch in diesem Jahr:q

Donnerstag Abend in meiner Heimat (S-A) eingetroffen bin ich direkt am darauffolgenden Morgen an mein Stammgewässer. Auch ohne chemische Tester konnte ich eindeutig feststellen, dass die Wasserhärte dramatisch zugenommen hatte - das Wasser war sogar so hart, dass man (wenn man etwas unterhalb meiner Gewichtsklasse verweilt) sogar darauf hätte laufen können.|uhoh: 
Nebenbei erwähnt: den ganzen besch.......eidenen Winter lang war es so mild, dass man tagtäglich angeln gehen konnte. Jetzt, wo ich mal wieder heim fahre, fällt innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen die Temperatur so enorm, dass plötzlich mein Gewässer zugefroren ist. Als erfahrener Schneider hat man natürlich umgehend ein weiteres Gewässer in petto. Dort angekommen hat mich die gefühlte Windstärke 37,9675 fast in die Fluten gedrückt. Fischen und Leben unter diesem Bedingungen: Unmöglich.

Ergebnis Tag 1: Wetter-Schneider

Am Samstag sah es nur unwesentlich anders aus, lediglich der Wind war stärker. Trotz emsiger Versuche an ein zwei eisfreien Stellen war ausser Gefrierbrand nichts zu holen.#c

Ergebnis Tag 2: Gewohnheits-Schneider

Der Sonntag sah schon etwas besser aus. Steigende Temperaturen sorgten für das Verschwinden des Polar-Eises und gaben meine alten Hotspots wieder frei. In gewohntem Geschick schaffte ich es aber, einem heranstürmenden Hechtlein den Köder vor dem Maul wegzureissen. Unter hämischem Lachen schickte ich den verars*hten Hecht wieder zurück ins Schilf Der zunehmende Wind macht jegliches, gefühlvolles Fischen zu einer Farce.

Ergebnis Tag 3: Glücks-Schneider

Am heutigen Montag gab es einen herben Rückschlag. Scheinbar hatte Petrus an meinem (und meiner Mutters) Geburtstag ein Nachsehen mit mir und schickte vorübergehend Wolken, Wind und schlechtes Wetter ins Nachbardorf. Unter leichter Wintersonne badete ich gemütlich ein paar Fin-S welche in räuberischer und blutrünstiger Manier ein auf's andere Mal von den gierigen Stachelrittern zerfetzt wurden.
Über den Tag verteilt find ich in ca. 3-4 Netto-Angelstunden ca. 60-70 Barsche von denen einige eine richtig fettgefressene Plauze vorweisen konnten. So richtig Schneider kann man dass dann wohl nicht mehr nennen.

Ergebnis Tag 4: |uhoh:#d 

Nach meiner Einschätzung wird der Dienstag wieder ein erfolgreicher Schneidertag. Viel Zeit zum Angeln bleibt nicht und am Nachmittag gehts wieder in die Heimat nach Düsseldorf. Mehr dazu dann am Mittwoch#h

aber 3 von 4 Tagen Schneider ist ja schonmal eine nette Ausbeute für den ersten Schneider-Raubzug im Jahr 2007.
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Mittwoch Zeit finde, die Januar-Schneider-Wahl vorzubereiten.

In diesem Sinne...
fröhliches Schneidern...

Raabi


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Schöner Schneiderbericht, Geburtstagskind #6  Hast ja ordentlich geschneidert.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Über den Tag verteilt find ich in ca. 3-4 Netto-Angelstunden ca. 60-70 Barsche von denen einige eine richtig fettgefressene Plauze vorweisen konnten. So richtig Schneider kann man dass dann wohl nicht mehr nennen.



Nicht wirklich. Da warst Du fix und fertig, oder? Eine rabenschwarze Serie...

Ich komme zur Zeit noch nicht mal zum Schneidern. Bin ich jetzt ein *Abstinenzschneider*?


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo Leute,

wieder zurück aus den USA hab ich mich natürlich sofort auf diesen Fred gestürzt. Ich muss sagen, ich bin beeindruckt. Da habe ich wohl so einige tolle Schneidertage verpasst. Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen, dass wir gegen den Fängerfred abgefallen sind. Das bestätigt nur die Tatsache, das es viel schwieriger ist Schneider zu bleiben als Fische zu fangen. 
Wie auch immer, ich hab mich in den USA reichlich mit Material eingedeckt. Gufis von Castaic und Storm in allen Größen und Farben zu echten Wahnsinnspreisen, gestützt vom günstigen Dollarkurs und vom Zoll unentdeckt ( auch der Zoll kann Schneider bleiben ). Auch ne neue Multi von Shimano war noch drin.
So ausgerüstet werd ich nun in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten sicher sagenhafte Schneidertage erleben. 

Schneider heil
Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Schön, Ralf, dass Du uns wieder hilfst, gute Schneider sind rar, wie man an der abnehmenden - Du hast es ja auch schon gemerkt - Zahl der Beiträge hier bemerkt. *Auch wenn ich nach wie vor bemerkenswert finde, wie viele ihre Schneidertage bei den Fängen melden... *

Für alle Profi-Schneider und solche, die es werden wollen, empfehle ich das Buch von Robert Hughes, das ich gerade lese: 

 "Es ist so so leicht, sich das Leben schwer zu machen", 

man lasse sich alleine diese Passage auf der Zunge zergehen:

"...und das alles - letztendlich! - für eine kurze Begegnung mit einem einzigen gewaltigen Fisch, der zwei Ausbrüche unternahm, die die Rolle zum Glühen brachte, mir eine rasende Darbietung klatschender, glitzernder Sprünge bot, meine Fliege auspie und verschwand. *Und dennoch wäre es erbärmlich, sich darüber zu beklagen. Fischen besteht  eben zur Hauptsache darin, dass man nichts fängt* ..."

Ach ja, er redet von einem Tampon oder Tarpun, ja, so heisst es, und so was gibt's leider nicht im Edersee...


----------



## Caftain (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo da draußen,

seit ich das Friedfischen aufgegeben habe (ist ja auch blöde so viele kleine Weißfische abhaken zu müßen) bin ich auch ein begeisterter "Hecht/Zander-Schneider" geworden.

Am liebsten schneidere ich mit meiner Spinnrute am Rhein Höhe Germersheim/Leimersheim rum. 

Ich kann mit stolz sagen, dass ich im vergangenen Jahr bis zum heutigen Tag nicht mal einen Biss gekriegt habe:vik: .

Wären da nicht ein paar "Ausrutscher" am Forellenweiher und im Urlaub in Irland gewesen würde ich mich in die Reihe der "Hardcore-Raubfischneider" einreihen. 

Gruß Caftain


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Heute bin ich mal auf Nummer sicher gegangen: Ich bin auf die nächste große Wiese gegangen und habe dort FliFi-Würfe geübt, mit einem Hoola-Hoop-Reifen als Zielkreis. Vorher habe ich natürlich genau nachgeschaut, um sicher zu sein, dass in diesem Kreis auch keine Fische sind!

Bei so sorgfältiger Vorgehensweise bin ich natürlich erwartungsgemäß Schneider geblieben...


----------



## Gloin (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

du scheinst ein meister deines faches zu sein,
wasserpatscher#r
bei solch planvollem schneidern frag ich mich,ob du auch guiding-touren anbietest,um bspw.einen laien wie mich in die hohe kunst des schneiderns einzuweisen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich habs sogar ziehmlich effektiv geschafft das ganze Jahr über Schneider zu bleiben .
Trotz 11 oder 12 Angeltagen noch keinen einzigen Fisch erwischt :vik: 

2 mal war das ganze aber schon ziehmlich gefährdet , das eine mal hat sich eine Meerforelle , das andere mal ein Dorsch meinen Blinker geschnappt .
Dank meiner super Drillkünste schaffte ich es aber trotzdem beide male als Schneider nach hause zu gehen |rolleyes


----------



## moped (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

N'Abend die Kollegen,

habs mir auch wieder gnadenlos gegeben heut! Erst zwei Stunden Huchen-Schneidern am Inn, anschließend 3 Stunden BHZ-Schneidern vom Feinsten an diversen Seen und Altwassern! Nebenbei wär ich bei dem widerlichen Wind fast erfroren, momentan machts echt Spaß!:m  Sofern sich der geschätzte Herr Raabi an die Boardschneiderwahl macht könnt Ihr mich endlich feiern und mich beweihräuchern!

Jürgen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Gloin schrieb:


> du scheinst ein meister deines faches zu sein,
> wasserpatscher#r



Aber nein, nicht doch, zu viel der Ehre...



Gloin schrieb:


> bei solch planvollem schneidern frag ich mich,ob du auch guiding-touren anbietest,um bspw.einen laien wie mich in die hohe kunst des schneiderns einzuweisen.



...Nein, noch nicht, obwohl das ein guter Gedanke ist, aber ich bin dabei, ein Buch zu schreiben, Arbeitstitel: "Das tapfere Schneiderlein"

Nun ja, Schneidern ist nur dann hohe Kunst, wenn man, so wie  Kochtoppangler, laufend an seine Grenze geht, also praktisch immer dicht am Fang und doch noch gut gegangen!


----------



## sa-s (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Caftain schrieb:


> Hallo da draußen,
> 
> 
> Ich kann mit stolz sagen, dass ich im vergangenen Jahr bis zum heutigen Tag nicht mal einen Biss gekriegt habe:vik: .
> ...




hallo caftain,

glückwunsch!

da kann ich mich auch anhängen, na ja nicht das ganze jahr, aber zumindest seit letzen herbst bin ich bilderbuchschneider geblieben. naja die meiste zeit war ich sofaschneider, i confess!

grad auch gestern wieder zum ersten mal am vereinsweiher paar mal durchgezogen aber noch nicht mal ein biss nach drei stunden. einen platscher hats gegeben, aber ich vermute fasst dass ich da vielleicht einem biber zu sehr auf den pelz gerückt bin.

guten abend 

sepp


----------



## Caftain (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Respekt Wasserpatscher,

nächste Woche werde ich mal Überkopfwürfe bei uns am Wendeplatz (Straße) ausprobieren. Als Ziel nehme ich den runden Kanaldeckel.

*Vorher werde ich allerdings die Regenschlitze mit "Panzertape" doppelt und dreifach abkleben müssen und die Haken am Gufi entfernen!*

Man weiß ja nie, was von unten hochkommt!!

Wäre schade wenn die "Schneiderserie" reißen würde.

Gruß aus der Südpfalz
Caftain


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Caftain schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie, was von unten hochkommt!!



Hoho, das erinnert mich an den "Verstehen Sie Spaß"-Gag mit den Freiburger Kanalforellen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Nun ja, Schneidern ist nur dann hohe Kunst, wenn man, so wie  Kochtoppangler, laufend an seine Grenze geht, also praktisch immer dicht am Fang und doch noch gut gegangen!


#6 #6 #6 genau, endlich die treffende Definition für die Schneiderkunst!


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Jetzt gehöre ich auch zu diesem exklusiven Club! :vik: 

Gestern habe ich mich dem schwierigen Aufnahme-Ritual der Raubfisch-Schneider unterzogen und was soll ich sagen: Trotz diverser Widrigkeiten hat es geklappt!

Zunächst hatte ich ja Befürchtungen, dass mir das verflixte (Wieder-)Anfängerglück einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen könnte! Immerhin hatte ich bei meinem gestrigen Versuch, am großen Plöner See zu "barscheln", nach über 7 Jahren das erste Mal wieder eine Angelrute in der Hand... Dem habe ich aber vorsorglich mit einer eher kurz angelegten Session (14-17 Uhr) und einem recht ungünstig gewählten Platz entgegengewirkt. Da ich kein Boot habe, stand ich dann also an einem relativ flach abfallenden Ufer. In Verbindung mit dem Umstand, daß die Barsche derzeit vermutlich eher tief stehen, standen meine Schneider-Chancen also gar nicht soooo schlecht.

Nun denn, die ersten paar Würfe mit einem kleinen Spinner in schwarz/gelb machten mir dann noch mehr Hoffnung, denn wegen des Gegenwindes würde ich mit den leichten Ködern, die ich so dabei hatte, die Kante zum tieferen Wasser kaum erreichen. Nach ca. 20 Minuten und einem Wechsel auf einen kleinen silbernen Spinner mit Gummifisch passierte es dann aber: Ein kraftvoller Biß in ca. 20 Meter Entfernung vom Ufer!!! Sollten alle Hoffnungen auf eine ehrenwerte Schneider-Premiere vergeblich gewesen sein??? Nun denn, der Kunstköder-Gourmet am anderen Ende der Schnur tat erstmal, was er tun mußte, und zog fleißig Schnur von der Rolle. Anhand der Vehemenz befürchtete ich schon, daß da etwas größeres als einer der von mir eigentlich als "Köder-Verschmäher" (immer dran denken, die Devise lautet schließlich: Schneider bleiben!) angepeilten Barsche am Drilling hing. Nun denn, um es kurz zu machen: Letztendlich zahlten sich die langen Jahre der Nicht-Angelei (mein letzter Angel-Tag dürfte in der Tat so ca. im Jahr 2000 gewesen sein...) und der damit verbundene Mangel an Drill-Erfahrung dann aber aus und nach ca. 5 Minuten Drill ist mir der potentielle Spielverderber ausgestiegen. Ich muß ehrlich zugeben, in dem Moment hätte ich - allem Schneider-Ehrgeiz zum Trotz - zumindest gerne gesehen, was meine leichte Spinnrute (Wg 3-25 g), die 1000er Exage und die 20er Mono da so an die Grenzen der Leistungsfähigkeit gebracht hatte...

Nach ca. einer Stunde, in der ich noch diversen anderen Ködern (kleine Twister, 6 cm Storm Nature-Shads im Barsch-Design, kleine Wobbler um die 4-5 cm) ein Bad im Plöner See gegönnt hatte, gab es dann nochmal einen kurzen Schreckmoment, der sich dann aber bloß als Hänger herausstellte (oder aber es war ein Fisch, der sich nach dem Biß am Grund festgekrallt und nach einem Weilchen den Haken - übrigens wieder den kleinen Mepps-Gummifisch-Blinker - wieder ausgespuckt hat...  ).

Bei den beiden "Zwischenfällen" ist es dann aber auch geblieben und nach ca. 3 Stunden bin ich somit als Schneider-Neuling wieder nach Hause gefahren.

Schönen Gruß aus Plön an all die ehrenwerten Alt-Mitglieder des Scheider-Clubs!

Jörg

p.s.: Schneider hin oder her, nach den paar Stunden am Wasser bin ich jetzt wieder richtig angefixt!!! Und zugegebenermaßen ist auch der heftige Biß (auch wenn es nur ein einziger war) nicht ganz unschuldig daran... Schließlich schreit auch der Thread "Raubfisch*fänge* 2007" nach neuen Einträgen...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@ Nordlicht : Das hört sich ziehmlich nach nem hecht an was du da dran hattest ...
Ist doch aber für den Anfang , wenn man die jahreszeit bedenkt , garnicht mal so schlecht das Ergebnis , meine letzten versuche auf Barsch und Hecht blieben komplett erfolglos ...


hab aber leider ne schlechte Nachricht , heute Nachmittag hab ich meine fast 2 Monatige Schneiderzeit beendet .
War malwieder ne Runde Mefoblinkern , nach ner Stunde kam der erste kräftige Biss  , den konnte ich jedoch mit einem durch jahrelange Erfahrung perfekt getimten Anschlag den Köder glatt wieder aus dem maul ziehn .

Ne halbe Stunde später zuppelte es dann wieder leicht , und diesmal hing dann eine 35er (also auch noch untermaßig) und ließ sich trotz aller Drilltricks wie Schnurdurchhängen lassen , Fisch zum Springen bringen etc ... nicht abschütteln . #d


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ... und ließ sich trotz aller Drilltricks wie Schnurdurchhängen lassen , Fisch zum Springen bringen etc ... nicht abschütteln.



Sieh's einfach so: Du hast alles versucht, und wenn's dann nicht klappt: Kismet!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Sieh's einfach so: Du hast alles versucht, und wenn's dann nicht klappt: Kismet!



Jau ...
Bin aber recht zuversichtlich das ich morgen wieder als Schneider nach hause kommen werd |supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

hallo
ich hab auch eine erfolgsmeldung vom 5.2 zu vermelden!!
ich hatte nichts keinen zupfer keinen hänger einfach nichts!
fazit: es war ein schöner, ruhiger nachmittag am see!


----------



## spin-paule (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Schneider-Report vom 07.02.07

Darmstadt, leichter Nieselregen, wenige Grade Plus, seit Tagen sitze ich in meiner Bude und schreibe eine Arbeit über die Entwicklung von Schlüsselkompetenzen durch Kulturelle Bildung. So langsam kann ich die Schreibmaschine nicht mehr sehen... ich muss raus!!! Raus aus der Bude, raus aus der Stadt, koste es was es wolle.

Also schnell dick eingepackt, Rucksack übergeworfen, Spinnrute geschnappt und ab zum nächsten Bus, der mich nach einstündiger Fahrt an den Rhein verfrachten soll.

Der Bus war vollgestopft von Schulkindern mit riesigen Schulränzen, kein Sitzplatz war frei, es roch nach muffiger Umkleidekabine und neben dem ganzen Geschrei erzeugten die vielen Handys ein kaum zu ertragendes Mischmasch aus Klingeltöne, MP3-Musik und „Game-Geräusche“. Noch drei Haltestellen, noch zwei, noch eine... uff, geschafft!

Kaum ausgestiegen, mischten sich die ersten Schneematschflocken unter den Nieselregen, Wind kam auf... „Was machst Du hier, Paule? Hätte ein Spaziergang durch den Stadtpark nicht auch gereicht?“ hörte ich eine innere Stimme. Aber nein... ich MUSSTE ja an den Rhein fahren. 
Im Hafen angekommen sah ich die ersten Stippfischer, die munter einen kleinen Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem Hafenbecken zogen. „Prima“ dachte ich mir „wo viele kleine Fische sind, ist der Räuber nicht weit!“ 

Erster Wurf, absinken lassen, Hänger, ABRISS! Da ich mich in weiser Voraussicht am Tag zuvor bei meinem Angelgerätehändler mit 4 neuen Gufis eingedeckt hatte,  sah ich es gelassen. Noch...
Mit dem zweiten Gufi konnte ich das gesamte Hafenbecken abfischen ohne diesen abzureißen... allerdings blieb ich auch ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt. 

Also nix wie raus an den Hauptstrom. Der Wasserstand war prima, zwei Kormorane jagten ufernah und mein Lieblingsplatz war nicht besetzt. „Beste Voraussetzungen“ dachte ich mir und schon flog das Gummifischchen in den „heißen Punkt“. Doch wie zuvor im Hafenbecken, hängte gleich der erste Wurf am Grund fest. Alle Befreiungsversuche schlugen fehl und ich musste erneut abreißen. Macht nix, nächster Versuch... und um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: ich verlor darauf hin weitere zwei Gufis ohne auch nur einmal den Köder tanzen zu lassen. Es war wie verhext... jedes Mal, beim ersten Wurf, hing sofort der Jighaken am Grund fest und lies sich nicht befreien. Mittlerweile war mein Bestand an „guten“ Gufis aufgebraucht und meine Finger wurden langsam klamm.

Ergo, Strategiewechsel... ein mitteltief laufender Wobbler sollte nun die Hängerserie beenden. Schnell war mein schwebender Rapala Husky Jerk montiert und die ersten zwei Würfe fühlten sich gut an. Der Wobbler arbeitete spürbar und mein leicht angesäuertes Gemüt wich der Hoffnung auf einen guten Fisch.
Dritter Wurf... wenige Meter eingekurbelt... ZACK... definitiv kein Hänger... oder doch? Die Bremse nahm ihre Arbeit auf, doch spürte ich keinen Flossenschlag... seltsam, seltsam...

Dann erkannte ich die Ursache des vermeintlichen Bisses: Es war ein riesiger Baumstamm, der sich unbeirrt auf dem Weg zur Nordsee befand. Keine Chance den Prügel ans Ufer zu drillen... folglich verlor ich den teuren Wobbler und letztendlich auch den letzten Funken guter Laune. 
Um den drohenden Schneidertag doch noch abzuwenden begab ich mich wieder an den Hafen und versuchte mit einem kleinen Spinner wenigstens noch ein Bärschlein oder Räpfchen zu überlisten. Ohne den geringsten Erfolg.

Leicht unterkühlt, mit eiskalten Fingern und laufender Nase beendete ich nach 4 Stunden den Angelausflug und lief zur Bushaltestelle. „Nie wieder!!!“ hörte ich mich innerlich brummeln... aber ich kenne mich zu gut... spätestens in ein paar Tage wird es mich wieder in den Fingern jucken und ich werde mich wieder voller Elan den Tücken des Rheins stellen!

Bis dahin,
einen lieben Gruß,

Spin-Paule


----------



## sa-s (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Schneider-Report vom 07.02.07
> aber ich kenne mich zu gut... spätestens in ein paar Tage wird es mich wieder in den Fingern jucken und ich werde mich wieder voller Elan den Tücken des Rheins stellen!
> 
> Bis dahin,
> ...



hallo paule,

ja das ist hart! aber schön geschrieben, danke für die gute unterhaltung. und trotzdem kopf hoch und dickes petrie für den nächsten angeltag

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Dann erkannte ich die Ursache des vermeintlichen Bisses: Es war ein riesiger Baumstamm, der sich unbeirrt auf dem Weg zur Nordsee befand. Keine Chance den Prügel ans Ufer zu drillen... folglich verlor ich den teuren Wobbler und letztendlich auch den letzten Funken guter Laune.


Also ganz klar: Dein Gerät war unterdimensioniert, sozusagen nicht baumstammgerecht! Ne bessere Leine beim nächsten mal #6, und: Baumstämme fangen erlaubt einem trotzdem Schneider zu bleiben!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Schneider angesagt !!!

So Leute, jetzt lehne ich mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und gebe es Euch:

Ich geh am Dienstag angeln und sage einen Schneidertag voraus. Schließlich hab ich voll Ahnung und weiß was ich tue.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Waagemann (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@ralle 24,
letztes jahr habe ich sehr oft zu meinen gumbel gesagt:"wetten das wir heute wieder nichts fangen!!!" und oftmals war es so das doch noch ein fische den köder wollte!naja mal sehen wie sich bei dir ergibt!?#c

mfg waagemann

ps:ich hab in letzter zeit auch keinen bock angeln zu gehen,weil ich auch nichts fange:q!​


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Waagemann schrieb:


> @ralle 24,
> 
> letztes jahr habe ich sehr oft zu meinen gumbel gesagt:"wetten das wir heute wieder nichts fangen!!!" und oftmals war es so das doch noch ein fische den köder wollte!naja mal sehen wie sich bei dir ergibt!?#c
> 
> ...


 
Dann dürftest Du aber auch keinen Bock haben, nicht angeln zu gehen, weil da fängste auch nix


----------



## Waagemann (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

is ein büschn dumm formuliert ne?
ich meinte es ungefähr so:ich war das letzte mal vor ca.4 tagen angeln,hatte nichts gefangen und habe jetzt keinen bock mehr drauf am teich dumm rumzusitzen und mir den a.... abzufrieren!
so besser? 

mfg waagemann


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nee, war nicht dumm formuliert, sondern ehrlich.

Aber genau das macht einen professionellen Schneider aus. Oder bist Du etwa so ein " Schönwetterschneider "  

Ralf


----------



## Waagemann (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich bin kein schönwetterschneider#6!mich siehste tag und nacht,bei wind und wetter am gewässer!!!Aber ich muss sagen bei regen und mäßigen wind fange ich sehr gut schleien!!!wie siehts mit dir aus? 
mfg waagemann#h


----------



## tamandua (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich glaube (oder fürchte?), in diesem Thread werde ich mich auch einigermaßen heimisch fühlen.
Bisherige Bilanz 2007: Zweimal jeweils einen Tag am Wasser, zweimal haben sich die Hechte und Zander beharrlich meinen Annäherungsversuchen widersetzt. Prüdes und verklemmtes Fischvolk, kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Waagemann schrieb:


> ich bin kein schönwetterschneider#6!mich siehste tag und nacht,bei wind und wetter am gewässer!!!Aber ich muss sagen bei regen und mäßigen wind fange ich sehr gut schleien!!!wie siehts mit dir aus?
> mfg waagemann#h


 

Ich geh bei jedem Wetter und zu jeder Jahreszeit. Norgedrungen, denn leider hab ich recht wenig Zeit zum Angeln. Und wenn, ist mir das Wetter egal. Drum kenn ich mich auch so gut mit dem Schneidersein aus.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Tach,

Zitat Spin-Paule:" Dann erkannte ich die Ursache des vermeintlichen Bisses: Es war ein riesiger Baumstamm, der sich unbeirrt auf dem Weg zur Nordsee befand."

Mensch und da beklagst du dich?#d

Was würde ich drum geben, wenn ich endlich mal wieder was drillen dürfte - und dann auch noch so ein Monster...:q

Laß uns mal am Sonntag den "Doppelschneider" machen! Du kannst mir dann ja den Hotspot für die kampfstarken Baumis zeigen.

Gruß Thorsten #h


----------



## spin-paule (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Alles klar jetzt. 
Vielen Dank für den guten Tipp AngelDet. Nie wieder unterdimensioniert fischen... daher habe ich mir heute gleich bei 3-2-1 eine 
"Sportex Spontan 25k" (WG=25.000g... siehe Bild) ersteigert:g . 
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/6687/walfangharpune232x178uv6.jpg
Ausser auf Baumstämme eignet sich die Rute auch hervorragend für flüchtige 2m-Welse auf der 40g-Rute|supergri 

@Thorsten: Einen Doppelschneider-Sonntag? Prima Idee!!! Werde jetzt voraussichtlich erst gegen Sonntagmittag aus HD zurückkehren. Wir hören voneinander!

Beste Grüße,

Spin-Paule


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Leuteleuteleute,

so eine verkrampfte Diskussion wie im "Laichzanderthread" müssen Schneider Gottseidank nicht führen....
|kopfkrat ;+ #d #q :g


----------



## tamandua (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Melde gohorsamst: 
Von 15-17 Uhr am Wasser versucht etwas anden Haken zu bekommen. Ergebnis: Glatt geschneidert! Erneut konnten alle Raubfische (und auch Friedfische, nebenbei gesagt) meinen Avancen widerstehen. Aber: Wenigstens danach in der Uni noch Kontakt mit formolfixierten Haiköpfen ghabt. Zählt das? Ich habe sie höchstselbst aus dem Bottich gefischt


----------



## Waagemann (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

war gestern auch mal ca.3,5 h angeln!ergebnis:k:kalte füße und a....kalte finger#q!naja das wars dann fürs erste mit hecht!

mfg waagemann;+


----------



## maesox (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Heute ist für mich einer der schwärzesten Raubfischschneidertage überhaupt!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Verlohr in den frühen Morgenstunden ,zwischen 3.00-6.00Uhr nach langem Kampf auf Biegen und Brechen,einen Black Marlin von über 4.00Meter !!!!!

Der Prachtfisch ging mir auf ein Totes Rotauge,das ich an meiner Cobalt-Blauen  Harrison -75gr WG anbot!!!!!

Als ich aufwachte stellte ich fest,daß ich glaub noch nie so fertig war!!!...den Tränen fast nahe !!!

Ohne Spaß jetzt!!!!




TL Matze





PS: meine neue Harrison wird erst richtung ende April bei mir sein!! Ist bei Mad in Arbeit!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Na, das ist doch mal was, was neues für Raabiat und Wasserpatscher! 

Schwerer *Traumschneider* sozusagen ! :m 

Und ich rieb mir schon die Augen und dachte gerade: was macht der denn dort im Thread??


----------



## sa-s (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

tja liebe schneiderfreunde,

ich war am samstag auch fleissig.

früher vogel fängt den wurm ! 

gesagt getan, habe ich mich um 5:30 aus den warmen federn und raus ans wasser geschleppt. wenigstens war mir petrus wohl gesonnen und so konnte ich nach kurzer dämmerung einen schönen sonnenaufgang bewundern.







der see lag blank vor mir, kein windhauch kräuselte die oberfläche. der einzige reiher, der heute sein schneiderdasein beenden wollte, fühlte sich wohl durch die anwesenheit meiner steez kombo belästigt und versuchte wahrscheinlich beim see des nachbarfischervereins sein glück.

ein leichter eisfilm lag über dem wasser und auch die ringe eisten langsam ein. 






was sich darin bemerkbar machte, dass meine flamegreene fireline in 0.15 beim auswerfen kurz sssssssssteeeeeeeez machte und der arnaud gen horizont flog.

grummel. die neue kombo macht sich gleich verdient!:r 

nun ja, das wetter war schön, die finger klamm, das herzelein lacht, schnell neu angeknüpft und wieder nen schönen illexwobbler angehängt. was soll ich sagen, kein biss kein zupfer aber schon kurz darauf wieder das grausige geräusch

sssssssssteeeeeeeeez und auch der sdd squirrel winkte noch kurz mit der fluke, bevor er in den eisigen fluten versank.

ich nicht faul, die andere kombo bestückt, nen klobigen effzett drangehängt und eine dreiviertelstunde rausreinrausrein, bis ich meine goldstücke wieder in händen hielt.

tja gefangen habe ich auch diesmal wieder nichts. - aber wobbler für 30 euro rausgezogen! |supergri 

bin ich nun schneider oder nicht?

nun ja, die sonne lächelte verständnisvoll ob des begehrens eines verzweifelten petrijüngers noch kurz vor der schonzeit und passend für die bald kommende fastenzeit den speiseplan aufzuwerten.






wenigstens kam dann noch die jutta zu ihrem geschäft, denn ich habe die fireline gleich im mistküberl entsorgt und mir ne stroft aufgespult - und noch so manches nützlich ding gleich miterworben, denn wer weiss wann der nächste angelstore kommt.|supergri

naja, in nächster zeit werde ich wieder mal die würmer baden lassen, es geht ja nix über reinlichkeit. hoffentlich gehn mir dann nur abgelaichte fische wenn überhaupt an den haken.

also hoffnungsvoll

der sepp  

#h


----------



## moped (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Also Sepp,
ein super Bericht und traumhafte Fotos, für mich bist Du in der Februar-Wertung ganz weit nach oben gerutscht!!!#6 
Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Big Man (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Leider bin ich derzeit ein 

*Raubfischschonzeitschneider*

ich warte schon auf den ersten Mai:c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ja, jetzt ist die Jahreszeit der 

*Abstinenzschneider* oder auch *Zölibatschneider* - Sie fangen keine Fische, weil sie nicht angeln gehen. Die mit Abstand sicherste, aber auch langweiligste Schneidermethode.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Habe ja am 8.2. für meinen heutigen Angelausflug " Schneider angesagt ".

Tja Leute, ich weiß halt wovon ich rede. Ich war um 6.30h am Wasser. Vollständig ausgerüstet mit Wobblern, Blinker, Spinnern und Gufi´s in allen Größen und Farben. 
Hab in der Strömung gefischt, an der Strömungskante, im Stillwasser und überall dazwischen. Langsam geführt, schnell geführt, mit Rucken und ohne.

*Nix !!  Gar Nix !!! Überhaupt nix !!! Null !!!*

*Nicht mal zu nem Hänger hats gereicht.*

Das ist mal wieder der Beweis, das ich mich auskenne.


Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

_Die Schneidergemeinde verneigt sich vor Deiner strahlenden Größe!_


----------



## spin-paule (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...*Nicht mal zu nem Hänger hats gereicht.*
> ...



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:  *Du Unglückspilz*:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> _Die Schneidergemeinde verneigt sich vor Deiner strahlenden Größe!_


 

_Danke, Gerhard !!!!:vik: _


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



spin-paule schrieb:


> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: *Du Unglückspilz*:q


 


:q :q :q 

Wieso Unglücksrabe ??

Ich freu ich mich, wenn ich keinen Hänger habe.

:q :q :q


----------



## spin-paule (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> :q :q :q
> 
> Wieso Unglücksrabe ??
> 
> ...



"Ein Wobbler der am Stein feststeckt...
macht den Schneider erst perfekt!!!"​
oder

"Ein Baum, ein Busch ein Überlandkabel...
das macht den Schneider erst pasabel!"​

Nein, im ernst, ich freue mich auch über nichtverlorene Spinnköder - aber leider gelingt das mir am Rhein nie...

Euch allen weiterhin frohe Schneidertage!

Gruß Paul


----------



## maesox (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Genieße noch in vollen Zügen meinen heutigen Schneidertag,denn morgen werde ich wieder den ganzen lieben langen Tag am Ufer meines Baggersees ausharren....

..wer weiß was morgen ist......vielleicht springt sogar ein Hänger raus  




TL Matze


----------



## Mühlkoppe (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi,

nachdem das "doppelschneidern" am Sonntag mangels Zeit und wg. miesem Wetter nix wurde, hatte ich am späten Nachmittag doch noch die Gelegenheit mein Glück zu versuchen.

Meine kleine Tochter machte nämlich den tollen Vorschlag, das Magnetangelspiel mal wieder aus der Schublade zu holen. Sie hat mir wohl angesehen, dass ich wegen dem verpassten Angeltag etwas traurig war und wollte mir was Gutes tun.

Es kam wie es kommen mußte: wärend die lieben Kleinen einen großen Raubfisch (5 Punkte) nach dem andern rauszogen und auch die großen Friedfische (3 Punkte) wie auch die Krake (7 Punkte!) in ihren Keschern verschwanden, mußte ich mich mit dem Schuh (0 Punkte) und dem anderen Mist begnügen...:r

Man sieht also, es ist noch nichtmal nötig das Haus zu verlassen um Schneider zu bleiben.#c

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tamandua (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Es kam wie es kommen mußte: wärend die lieben Kleinen einen großen Raubfisch (5 Punkte) nach dem andern rauszogen und auch die großen Friedfische (3 Punkte) wie auch die Krake (7 Punkte!) in ihren Keschern verschwanden, mußte ich mich mit dem Schuh (0 Punkte) und dem anderen Mist begnügen...:r
> 
> Man sieht also, es ist noch nichtmal nötig das Haus zu verlassen um Schneider zu bleiben.#c
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Wie schimpft man sich denn in diesem Fall?#c *Spielschneider*? Oder *Hausschneider*?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nein, das ist der klare Fall eines 

*Simulatorschneiders.*

Ralf


----------



## Ines (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Moin, 

nicht ohne Stolz gebe ich bekannt, daß ich mich in diesem Thread erstmals in diesem Jahr auch verewigen darf:

Für mich hat heute das Schneiderjahr 2007 begonnen, mit einem Barsch-Schneider-Nachmittag. 

Gutes Gefühl, endlich dazuzugehören.

Und sogar zwei Hänger gehabt!

Grüße, Ines


----------



## sa-s (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



moped schrieb:


> Also Sepp,
> ein super Bericht und traumhafte Fotos, für mich bist Du in der Februar-Wertung ganz weit nach oben gerutscht!!!#6
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



hallo jürgen,

danke für die blumen!#h 

hallo BIG MAN Raubfischschonzeitschneider
gildet nicht.

ich war gestern schon fleissig im wald um moos für die würmerkultur zu holen. dann wird heute oder morgen der wurmeimer gefüllt und freitag nachmittags dann die

 friedfischansitzangelnendlichwiedermaleinbierchenbeimfischenzwitschernschneiderzeit 

eingeläutet.

da wird sich zeigen, wer der wahre schneiderkönig ist |supergri 

um den schwierigkeitsgrad noch ein wenig hochzuschrauben, werde ich wohl noch lockstoff und futter holen, schwitz

schöne woche

sepp


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



sa-s schrieb:


> um den schwierigkeitsgrad noch ein wenig hochzuschrauben, werde ich wohl noch lockstoff und futter holen,



Jo mei, Du traust Di wos! Herrschaftszeiten, machst an Schneidersitz?

@Ines - Willkommen im exklusiven Club der Schneider.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



sa-s schrieb:


> ich war gestern schon fleissig im wald um moos für die würmerkultur zu holen. dann wird heute oder morgen der wurmeimer gefüllt und freitag nachmittags dann die
> 
> friedfischansitzangelnendlichwiedermaleinbierchenbeimfischenzwitschernschneiderzeit
> 
> ...


Manno-mann, du traust dich was bzw. mußt es ja drauf haben! |uhoh: 
Mit ner Wurmstippe Schneider bleiben? 
Das geht doch (fast) garnicht, zumindest wenn Du den Wurm auch ins Wasser hältst und da irgendwelche Fische drin sind. (nicht Mogelschneider! |znaika
Unter fischfangtauglichen Bedingungen damit Schneider zu bleiben, nicht das kleinste Bärschlein oder Güsterchen zu fangen, das ist schon schneiderstark! :g


----------



## Case (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Das traurige Schneiderlein

Eigentlich mochte ich den thread von Anfang an nicht. 
Aber heute, an diesem 14. Februar ( letzter Tag der Hechtsaison ) muß ich doch mal mein Leid ( oder Glück ? ) klagen. Nicht nur dass ich Heute wieder nichts gefangen hab, nein, ich hab auch noch die ca. 30 übriggebliebenen Köderfische wieder in ihren See zurückgesetzt. 
Ich habe in allen meinen 9 Angeltagen dieses Jahr nix gefangen, da kommen noch paar Tage vom Ende letztes Jahr dazu.
 Einzig die " Tackle-Wertung" geht an mich. Den zwei verlorenen Spinnern steht der Fund von 2 Wobblern, Einem Spinner und 3 Posen gegenüber. Achja, so ca 30 meter Fireline hab ich mir auch noch ruiniert als ich beim nächtlichen Spinnfischen nicht bemerkte wie die Ringe vereisten und mir die Schnur kaputtschruppten.
Ich stell jetzt mein Hechtzeugs in's Regal...such mir die feinste Stipprute und den kleinsten Haken und geh Samstag an die Stelle wo ich meine Köderfische schwimmen lies, und versuch wenigstens einen davon wieder zu fangen:vik: 

Aber eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nie schreiben.#h 

Traurig aber tapfer. 

Case


----------



## JoBi (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@case

Das mit der Tackle Wertung kansst Du mal getrost vergessen. Bei meinen Angelbemühungen in diesem Jahr habe ich, an guten Tagen, nur jeden zweiten Wurf einen Komplettabriss gehabt. 
Rekord waren 22 Gufi´s, 4 Wobbler, 6 Mepps Nr. 5 in nur 3 Stunden, die in den Fluten blieben. Ich hab mehrZeit mit dem Anknüpfen neuer Köder verbracht, als mit Angeln.

Und zu der Fireline: 30Meter, dass ich nicht lache. Habe Ende Dezember 240m aufgespult, mittlerweile sind höchstens noch 50m drauf. Die werd ich noch Verschneidern, dann kommt Klavierdraht auf die Spule, ist gut gegen Hänger.

Schneider Heil
Jo


----------



## sa-s (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Jo mei, Du traust Di wos! Herrschaftszeiten, machst an Schneidersitz?




hallo wasserpatscher,

zum schneidersitz reichts bei mir nicht mehr, (zu alt und steif) aber wahrscheinlich werde ich standesgemäss zwei halbe schneider weisse mitnehmen und die genüsslich auszuzeln!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Manno-mann, du traust dich was bzw. mußt es ja drauf haben! |uhoh:
> Mit ner Wurmstippe Schneider bleiben?
> Das geht doch (fast) garnicht, zumindest wenn Du den Wurm auch ins Wasser hältst und da irgendwelche Fische drin sind. (nicht Mogelschneider! |znaika nene mogeln gildet auch nicht



Unter fischfangtauglichen Bedingungen damit Schneider zu bleiben, nicht das kleinste Bärschlein oder Güsterchen zu fangen, das ist schon schneiderstark! :g





hallo angeldet,

mein plan ist folgender:

eine rute bau ich mir schon mal um fürs  forellenangeln in norwegen. da kommt ein leichter schwimmer 4gr. bestückt mit regenwurm oder mistwurm drauf. wenn der wasserstand an der donau nicht allzu ungünstig steigt, habe ich ein schönes kehrwasser hinter einer buhne, dort lass ich den dann kreisen.

die zweite wird wahrscheinlich einen fetten tauwurm am carolinarig richtung fahrrinne befördern.

dann auf den stuhl gehockt und die gedanken kreisen lassen

mal schauen ob ich dann immer noch schneider bleibe.

schöne woche noch

sepp


----------



## Schnyder (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Jobi........bist ja echt geil.....das was du an einem Angeltag versemmelst ,lasse ich in 2 Jahren im See,obwohl es da auch viele Hindernisse gibt|gr:.Naja deinem Gerätehändler ist es sicher recht|rolleyes das du viele Köder in den "Fluten"lässt........Jobi das ist ja echt ein teures Hobby für dich,naja alles in einem hast du dabei eins gelernt..und zwar den perfekten Knoten zu binden,nach so vielen abrissen|rolleyes.
Hey Jobi darf ich dir mal ein *Tip* geben?
Wechsel dein Hobby oder mach ein *Spendenkonto* auf für deine Köderverluste


P.S. Hey Jobi wenn du mal nen Hänger hast versuch mal den "Schnipptrick" kriegst echt fast jeden Hänger wieder los aber nur fast ca.75% das ist das einzige was ich dir für dein Gewässer empfehlen kann!

Bis denne Schnyder


----------



## JoBi (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Schnyder

Den Schnipptrick probiere ich immer. Klappt nur  selten.
Spendenkonto ist mir zu einfach.
Hatte gedacht, ich eröffne eine Tauschule, dann kann ich all meine Köder (sowie die der anderen frustrierten aus dem Main und der Nidda zurückholen. Anschliessend werde ich dann ein Angelfachgeschäft für gebrauchte Kunstköder eröffnen. 

Vielleicht erreiche ich dann mein Ziel: Reichtum, Macht, ewiges Leben und Drinks mit Schirmchen.

Gut die ersten drei Ziele sind vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt, deswegen glaub ich, fang ich einfach intensiv mit dem letzten an.

Schneider Heil
Jo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hier mal das ultimative Anti-Schneidervideo, weils so schön paßt und man manchmal träumt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxegSKmz7Tc&mode=related&search=

Darum ist es besser, keine Fische fangen zu wollen! :q :q :q


----------



## KHof (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo!

Ich glaube, ihr habt Jobi nicht richtig verstanden! Der wollte mit seinen Ködern den Wasserstand erhöhen und ein künstliches Riff schaffen. 
Oder seine Ausbildung in asiatischer Meditation überprüfen, da jeder andere Angler bei der Quote das Rumpelstilzchen gemacht hätte!

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nunja, vlt. könnte jemand Jobi auch nochmal genauer erklären, wie Kunstköderlauf und Wassertiefe zusammenhängen, und man mit diesem Wissen das Hängenbleiben doch einigermaßen vermeiden kann. Mir fallen da nur gerade die passenden GuFi-Beispiele nicht so ein.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Case schrieb:


> Eigentlich mochte ich den thread von Anfang an nicht.




...trotzdem freue ich mich, gerade Dich in unserer fröhlichen Mitte begrüßen zu dürfen. 

"Der Mensch ist nur ganz Mensch, wenn er spielt" (Schiller) - und für wen ist das zutreffender als für den Schneider, ihr lieben Jecken, Närrinnen und Narren, und auch ihr dauerernsten Fisch-fangen-woller (nicht Du, Case), die ihr zum Lachen in den Keller geht? Gerade in der Karnevalszeit sage ich als Kölner: "Ihr leewe Lück, seht dat nit esu eng mit däm Angele, et Lewwe is ääns jenoch! (Vill schlimmer is, dat hück avond dä Nubbel verbrannt weed!)"

Alaaf, säht dä Wasserpatscher!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So, Karnevalsmodus off, Aschermittwochsmodus* on, jetzt...





...werden wir wieder ganz sachlich!

* Jetzt beginnt die Fastenzeit - ein Paradies für Schneider? Oder doch verstärkter Hunger auf Fisch, weil Fleisch tabu ist??? (Deshalb hatten die Mönche ja schließlich den Karpfenpuff erfunden...)


----------



## vertikal (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Am letzten Sonntag war es endlich soweit:


Zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr sollte zu dritt den Renken in der schönen Sorpetalsperre nachgestellt werden.:vik:

Wir starteten nicht zu früh ("erstmal schön ausschlafen" hiess die Devise) und hatten auch kaum 35 Kilometer zurückgelegt, als Gerd einfiel, dass die Gelbatterie für die *elektrische Ankerwinde* (eins seiner Lieblingswörter, seitdem er sie angeschafft hat) noch in seiner Garage stand.
Im Zuge einer demokratischen Basisabstimmung einigten wir uns schnell darauf, *mit *Bootshänger die Ehrenrunde zu drehen. Das Abhängen, Parken und wieder Anhängen hätte zeitlich ja schließlich nicht viel gebracht.|supergri

Bereits gegen 9.00 Uhr hatten wir dann den Tacke Dealer erreicht und ließen uns die neuen Jahresscheine ausstellen. Schon mal da, diskutierten wir ausgiebig das neue Angebot an Renkenruten und -rollen, schliesslich wollten wir ja nicht zu früh auf dem Wasser sein.#d

Aber so gegen 10.30 Uhr half alles nichts mehr und wir liessen das Boot zu Wasser. Die anderen 17 Bootsangler hatten sich alle schön im Kreis aufgestellt und markierten das Zentrum des Renkenschwarmes.

Zur Sicherheit ruderten wir erst mal einen Kilometer abseits. Nach kurzer Diskussion, wer welche Hegenenfarbe fischt, einigten wir uns und einer ruhigen, beschaulichen Angelei stand nun wirklich nichts mehr im Wege.

Kaum zwei Stunden später, ich war gerade etwas weggenickt, schockte Gerd uns mit einem völlig unerwarteten Anhieb.
Sofort wieder hellwach konnte ich mich aber schnell wieder beruhigt zurück lehnen: Es handelte sich, wenn überhaupt, um einen Fehlbiss.
Puh, gerade noch mal Glück gehabt, der Bursche!

Ein paar Nickerchen, drei Brötchen und zwei Tassen Kaffee später passierte es:

Gerd schlug knallhart an und war sofort im Drill!|peinlich

Ihr könnt euch sicherlich unsere Erleichterung vorstellen, als er feststellte, dass garnichts am Haken hing. Aber jetzt war ich erstmal wieder hellwach.

Zwei Stunden hielten wir noch durch, wechselten oft die Stelle (manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, Gerd geniesst es etwas, den Kollegen seine elektrische Ankerwinde vorzuführen), aber es ging gut:

Ausser zwei Fehlbissen (unbewiesene Behauptung von Gerd) tat sich 

 N I C H T S ! ! !

Am späten Nachmittag beendeten wir dann unseren ersten Renkenversuch im neuen Jahr.

Alles in allem ein wunderschöner Angeltag bei besten Wetterbedingungen (jedenfalls für Mitte Februar:q).


----------



## spin-paule (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Mensch, Vertikal, da habt ihr aber Glück gehabt|supergri ... Klasse Bericht, einwandfreie Ehrenrunde und Glückwunsch an Gerd zu seiner elektrischen Ankerwinde mit Gelbatterie:q!

Kurz und knapp zu meinen Schneiderbemühungen:
Melde gehorsamst einen rechtsrheinischen doppelten Doppelschneider! 
Am Mittwoch den 14.2. einen Doppelschneider mit Thorsten (Mühlkoppe) und gestern einen Doppelschneider mit Matti (atibandi). Sensationellerweise ohne Köderabriss!

Gruß Paul


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Bin heute nach 6 Wochen Angelabstinenz (ja, wirklich!) wieder am Wasser gewesen. Es war Hochwasser, also gute Schneiderbedingungen. Als ich gerade eine riskante Stelle abfische und den Köder erleichert seufzend aus dem Wasser heben will, schießt ein Fisch (es ging so schnell, das ich gar nicht genau sagen kann, was für einer - Döbel, Refo ?) auf meinen Dorado-Miniwobbler zu und - verfehlt ihn.

Puh! Der Rest des Angeltags verlief weniger dramatisch - kein Biß, kein Fisch!


----------



## moped (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Puh............nochmal Glück gehabt!!!!
Ich habe das Angeln bis zum Ende der Raubfisch-Schonzeit weitestgehend eingestellt, also keine Schneider-Chance mehr für mich!


----------



## Schnyder (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi Leute....wollte auch mal schnell einen "Nichtfangbericht" abgeben|supergri
War Samstag morgens von 8 bis 13 Uhr angeln auf Barsch.
Da es Freitag auf Samstag durchgeregnet hat sah das Wasser aus wie ne braune Brühe,also schonmal eine gute Vorraussetzung für den Schnyder.Habe erstmal den ganzen See ge-dropshotted mit Wurm von tief bis Ufernähe,Köderführung variert von langsam bis schnell gezupft.......kein Biss ....nichts...null.|kopfkrat
Irgendwie habe ich heute das Gefühl gehabt das mich die Fische verarschen wollten#c kaum eingepackt das Tackle dreh ich mich noch ein letztes mal um und schaue auf den See da springt ein ca 10 cm Rotauge aus dem Wasser und verabschiedet sich mit ein paar Kunstsprüngen von mir:m
Das einzige was mir dann geblieben ist........Ehrenvoll die Haltungsnote 10 zu geben für diese Kunstsprünge#6

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## b&z_hunter (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Tach !

Wetter super,Sonne schien,kaum Wind aber trotzdem Schneider.
Oder gerade deshalb.Nicht einen Zupper gehabt ab und zu mal eien Plötze die guten Morgen sagte und das wars.
Kann ja allles nur noch besser werden.:vik:


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

War gestern 4 Stunden auf Zander am See..angefangen mit nem schönen Tieflaufenden Wobbler über absolut fängigem Gummifisch bis aus lauter verzweiflung hin zum Mepps und es hat sich absolut garnichts getan. Der See ist normalerweise Hechtverseucht (jede Menge 50cm - Schniepel) und schöne Refos und Barsche sind auch drinnen aber absolut nichts nichtmal ein Nachläufer..ein perfekter Schneidertag.


----------



## Tomasz (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So jetzt kann ich auch mal mit reden, obwohl ich um ein Haar im falschen Thema gelandet wäre . Am Sonnabend habe ich bei schönsten Sonnewetter meine neue Neopren-Wathose eingeweiht. Mit kleinsten Gummiködern sollte es auf Barschen gehen. Wurf um Wurf durchpflügten meine Köder den See. Als es mir dann doch etwas zu kalt wurde bin ich schließlich auf einen benachbarten Steg um von dort mein Glück zu versuchen. Das Wasser war klar und am Steg ca. 2 m tief. Beim dritten Wurf auch schon der erste Kontakt und ein Nachläufer bis vor meine Füße. Ein Barsch von ca. 35 cm war dem Köder gefolgt und schaute nun verwirrt auf meinen reglos am Boden liegenden Gummifisch|kopfkrat . Mit leichten Pilkbewegungen konnte ich den Barsch aus seiner verwirrten Situation befreien und ihn zu dem machen was er eigentlich ist – ein gieriger Räuber der alles attackiert was sich bewegt. Es war aber zum verzweifeln. Der Fisch hat sich so was von blöd angestellt. Etwa 12 bis 15 mal ist er aus allernächster Nähe am Köder vorbei geschossen. Habe ich den Gummi gerade angehoben hat er sich wie blöd mit der Schnauze in den Seegrund gebohrt. Hat er seinen Irrtum bemerkt und ist nach oben gestoßen lag der Köder längst wieder am Grund. Selbst mit im Zeitlupentempo geführten Köder kam der Fisch immer einen Tick zu spät|uhoh: . Endlich aber hat er doch irgendwie die Nadel im Heuhaufen gefunden und den Gummi vollständig inhalieren können. Mein Abendessen schien so gut wie sicher und ich musste den Fisch nur noch über den Kescher aus dem Wasser heben. Was ich nicht bedachte war der Anblick den Männer in Neopren-Wathosen auf Fische ausüben müssen. Irgendwie sehen wir Angler in Neopren ja aus wie eine Wurst, die in einen zu engen Darm gepresste wurde:q . Also musste der Barsch wohl unter Wasser laut losgelacht haben und hat dabei das Maul derart weit aufgerissen, das der Köder samt nicht sitzendem Haken einfach aus seinem Maul rutschte. 
So habe ich das Glück im Schneider-Thread schreiben zu können und niemanden erklären zu müssen ob der Fisch nun im Kochtopf landete oder nicht. Dumm nur das es zum Abendessen dann den vegetarischen Eintopf meiner Freundin gab. Ganz ehrlich der Barsch wäre mir lieber gewesen .

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## sa-s (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

hallo tomasz,

was für ein geiler beitrag.

vor allem bei deinem vergleich mit der neoprenwurst wäre ich fast geplatz vor lachen. (vor allem weil ich mir mich selber in so ner leckeren verpackung vorgestellt habe).

knackwurst kurz vor der platzung  :q 

sepp


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Wow, zwischen dem 26. Februar und heute haben alle immer gefangen - ich bin beeindruckt! Ich war noch nicht einmal angeln, und als ich heute endlich Zeit fand, für drei Stündchen, da habe ich - nichts gefangen... seid ihr alle so gut oder ich so schlecht? 
Es war der Tag der Nachläufer: Einen Hecht, eine Regenbogenforelle und ein paar Barsche - keiner war offensichtlich hungrig oder überzeugt genug von meinem Angebot...


----------



## Illexfreak (11. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Wie siehts mit dem monatsschneider uas?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Sorry, wenn ich mich lange nicht gemeldet habe. Hatte einfach keine Zeit zum Angeln. 
Aber heute war Zeit egal. Superwetter. Nu musste ich raus. 
Ab gehts an einen kleinen Hafen am Rhein. OK, der Wasserstand ist ein bisschen hoch, aber egal. Zuerst mal wird der Hafen mit Gummiefischen beharkt. Niggese. Gar niggese. Nicht mal ein Barsch. 
Nun gut, Fische. Also dann zwei tote Köfis auf Grund. 
Wart, wart, wart, auch nix. Hmmm....
Also eine Grundrute auf Pose ummontiert. Schön langsam treibt die Montage den Hafen rauf und runter.
Widder nix. 
Auch gut, dann eben Friedfisch. Feederrute montiert, angefüttert. Wart, wart, wart........
Überhaupt nix. Nie nich.
Nun der absolute anglerische Niedergang. Posenmontage mit Wurm. Einen Meter über Grund. Da kann kein Barsch vorbeischwimmen, und wenns auch nur ein handlanger ist. 
Fazit:

Der Rhein ist zur Zeit absolut fischfrei. Da können gar keine Fische mehr drin sein. Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Normalerweise weicht man, will man ernsthaft Schneider bleiben, ja bestimmten Fangmethoden aus. Heut hab ich ganz ernsthaft und mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln 9 Stunden lang versucht, irgend einen Fisch zu fangen.
Ich gebs zu, neben der Ehre Totalschneider geblieben zu sein, bin ich doch ein kleines bisschen frustriert.  

Ralf


----------



## Schnyder (12. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi Leute........um es kurz zu fassen war Samstag am See auf Friedfisch mit Wurm und Mais(Posemontage+angefüttert).........für ca.4Std
habe mich regelrecht in Rausch "geschneidert".....Die Posen haben sich zwar ständig bewegt ..................dank der hohen Windstärke am See:c war nichts zu holen.

P.S. bin zuvor mit dem Auto auch noch im Schlamm stecken geblieben...und musste noch von Freunden rausgezogen werden,konnte also erst ca. 1 Std später angeln als geplant#q

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## PietPol (12. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi @all

klasse Tröt, genau mein Ding.
Ich fürchte hier werd' ich Dauergast:q 

Der letzte Versuch war vergangene Woche. Mit Spiro und künstlicher Bienenmade wollte ich die im Oktober eingesetzten Regenbogner verhaften.
Tja, bin dann nach 3h als tapferes Schneiderlein nach Hause und musste mir wieder mal anhören, wofür die ganze Ausrüstung und der Beitrag....|uhoh: 

Wenigstens hab ich die Ausrede erst seit Juli letzen Jahres der Angelei verfallen zu sein.

So lese ich also weiterhin neidisch den ANDEREN Tröt und träume von meinem 12cm Wunschbarsch.

ciao bis bald
peter


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nun darf ich hier auch schon meinen zweiten Beitrag liefern. Und das nach dem zweiten Angeltag in diesem Jahr! Sozusagen 100-Prozent-Schneider... Aber im Vergleich zu den Leistungen  manch anderer Boardies ist das natürlich gar nichts.

Wie auch immer, ich hatte gestern einen schönen, aber fischfreien Angeltag. Nachdem ich vorgestern abend mit meiner Freundin noch einen kleinen Spaziergang am Plöner See gemacht und direkt am Cafe See-Pavillon - dort wo die Schwentine durchfließt - massenhaft (!) dunkle Schatten über dem hellen Sandgrund gesehen habe, stand fest, dass ich am nächsten Tag dringend mal wieder ans Wasser muss.

Also, ich habe um 12 Uhr die Kanzlei verlassen (eine der angenehmen Seiten der Selbständigkeit #6 ), noch fix bei Askari in Raisdorf einen Mini-Schwimmwobbler (sollte ja auf Barsche gehen) und eine Handvoll vernünftige Stahlvorfächer gekauft und um kurz nach 13 Uhr stand ich dann am Ufer. Erstmal habe ich mein Glück im Bereich Öhlmühle (die Ortsangaben sagen natürlich nur den Plönern bzw. erfahrenen Plön-Touris unter den Boardies etwas) versucht und bei spiegelglatter Wasseroberfläche und schönstem Sonnenschein mit einem kleinen Spinner mit Gummifisch angefangen. Erster Wurf und ... Biss! Gibt´s ja gar nicht, muss ein Hänger sein, aber nichts da! Aber leider habe ich den Premieren-Wurf-Gourmet nicht rausbekommen, denn der Drilling ist ziemlich fix ausgeschlitzt. Mist... #q Die weiteren hundertunddrölfzig Würfe blieben dann erfolglos, habe zwischendurch lediglich den schönen Spinner-Fisch samt Stahlvorfach bei einem Hänger eingebüßt.

Dann erfolgte nach ca. 90 erfolglosen Minuten ein Ortswechsel an den Bereich vor der "Gouverneursvilla" beim Schloss. Auch dort - außer einem fingerdicken Ast - keinerlei Erfolg. Und ebenfalls ein Verlust (hier war es ein kleiner Gummifisch, wieder zusammen mit dem Stahlvorfach) durch Hänger.

Tja, dann ging es an den besagten Platz am See-Pavillon, wo sich auch prompt wieder der Fischschwarm vom Abend davor aufhielt und sich durch die Strömung allerhand Nahrung in die Mäuler spülen ließ. Ich muß aber ehrlich sagen: Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das für Fische waren. Räuber waren es offenkundig nicht (habe es natürlich noch mit allen meinen kleinen Kunstködern versucht, die standen ja kaum 3 Meter von mir weg und ich habe Spinner, Twister und Wobbler wieder und wieder durch den Schwarm gezogen und gezupft). Es waren vielleicht so dreißig Fische, zwischen 20 und 50 cm lang. Hm...|kopfkrat Relativ schlank, für Brassen nicht hoch genug, für Rotaugen usw. zu groß, wirkten recht dunkel. Naja, vielleicht war ja jemand schon mal dort und weiß, worum es sich handelt (Schleien? Nee, die Flossen waren zu eckig...). Gefangen habe ich auch an diesem - eigentlich recht vielversprechenden - Platz nichts, nur der unvermeidliche Köder- und Stahlvorfachverlust durch Hänger hat auch hier nicht allzu lange auf sich warten lassen.

Was soll´s, ich hatte einen schönen Tag am spiegelglatten See bei herrlichem Wetter, das ist doch auch schon was. Und bis Ende April werde ich nun auch mehr oder weniger zwangsweise Raubfischschneider bleiben, denn gestern ist endlich die Aufnahmebestätigung vom SFV Plön gekommen, so dass ich ab sofort keine Tageskarten für den Plöner See kaufen, sondern lieber an den Vereinsgewässern angeln werde. Und dort herrscht bis zum 30.04. Kunstköderverbot...

Ciao & Gruß aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

mein kumpel hat dieses frühjahr schon vier hechte bis 80cm gefangen, ich stand jedesmal daneben und hab dumm aus der wäsche geguckt obwohl er genau den gleichen köder an ner stelle gefischt hat mit fast derselben technik...naja hier ein foto von meinem traumhecht ca. 120cm, der mich schon zweimal blöd angeguckt hat und abgedreht ist:












tight lines chris


----------



## PietPol (15. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi @all

gestern hätte ich fast den ANDEREN Tröt benutzen müssen.

Aber Gott sei Dank hat der Nachläufer-Barsch von ca 8cm den Haken vom Twister nicht ins Maul bekommen#q 

So darf ich weiter hier schreiben....


----------



## Hechtkalle (15. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Wat soll ich euch sagen. Bin das ganze  letzte Jahr ohne Hecht nach Hause gegangen. Irgendwie ist bei mir im Hechtfischen der Wurm drin. Jeder andere Fisch läuft, nur der Hecht nicht. Jede Montage, jedes System, jede Taktik. Nichts hat geholfen. der Vater von meinem Kumpel geht auch an die Stelle wo ich war, und fängt. Aber ich probier es jedes jahr aufs neue


                Beharrlichkeit wird irgendwann belohnt


*                    Irgendwann bestimmt*


----------



## Schnyder (16. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi Boardies wollte meinen 3ten Schneidertag melden(3 Stück in Serie!!!!) hab an unserem Vereinssee mit allen erdenklichen  Rigs und Dropshot Montagen versucht einen Barsch zu fangen...nichts und wieder nichts ...nicht mal Nachläufer
so langsam kommt mir das so vor das mein verein seine Besetzung verpennt hat...ist ja wie ausgestorben am See

Bin echt frustriert,werde aber bald erneut zuschlagen dann mit besserem Erfolg(hoffe ich)

Cu Schnyder


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Dieses Wochenende habe ich schon wieder keine Zeit zum Angeln gefunden! Dafür wollte ich dann wenigstens wieder für 'ne Viertelstunde mal auf der Wiese die Fliegenrute schwingen und 'ne neue 5er-Schnur ausprobieren. Nach 3 Minuten Wedeln hat's gehagelt...
Da bin ich nach Hause und habe mich hinter den Relaunch der Internetseite meines Vereins geklemmt, hat ja schließlich auch was mit Angeln zu tun...


----------



## hackebeil (18. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich liebe diesen tread, nach so einem nassen schneider-tag munter einen immer wieder auf.
wenn man angeler glaubt, dann ist man immer der einzige der sooft schneider bleibt. danke!

aber trotzdem, würde gerne auch mal den anderen trööt benutzen


----------



## Caftain (18. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Das war mit Sicherheit das Beste was Du machen konntest bei diesem Schweinewetter!!
Ich kuriere im Moment meinen zweiten "Grippeschub" binnen drei Wochen aus.
Bei uns regnet es im Moment in der Südpfalz "junge Hunde". 
Die ganze Woche soll es so bleiben und noch kälter werden. An Angeln ist für mich z.Z. nur schwerlich zu denken!!

Mfg caftain

P.S Bin ich jetzt "verhinderter" Schneider?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hurra! Ich bin wieder angeln gewesen! Heute abend, zwei volle Stunden! Und bis zuletzt Schneider geblieben! Dann meinte ich zu meiner siebenjährigen Tochter, die tapfer im Regen mitgeangelt hat: "Noch zehn Würfe!" Beim zehnten biss dann ein Bärschlein von 20-25cm, und vorbei war der Traum vom erfolgreichen Schneidertag...


----------



## silviomopp (24. März 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

... heute Schneider, war 2 Stunden mit der Spinrute#c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. April 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo Gemeinde,

selbst gestern beim Start in die Forellensaison habe ich es geschafft: Schneider!

Es war ein ziemlich turbulenter Tag. Nach dem Frühstück wollten wir los. Aber irgendwie war's schon schwer, alle in die Gänge zu kriegen, die Sonntagsträgheit war kaum zu vertreiben. Dann musste ich noch im letzten Augenblick meinen Fischereischein suchen, nach zwei Kilometern mussten wir noch mal umkehren, weil ich ausserdem in der Hektik noch mein Portemonaie liegen gelassen hatte, wir mussten noch Tanken - chaotisch! 
Am Gewässer angekommen jammerte mein Sohn, dass es ihm in seiner neuen Wathose zu warm sei. Erst nach einem - tut mir leid, und es war auch nicht der einzige an diesem Tag... - Wutausbruch meinerseits liess er sich davon überzeugen, dass er mal aus dem Auto kommen könnte und sich davon überzeugen könnte, dass das draussen im frischen Wind (!!!!, ich wollte mit der Fliege angeln!!!!) viel angenehmer sein würde.

War's dann auch. Mit etwas Guiding (des begabten Vaters) war es dann nach einer Dreiviertelstunde so weit - ein beachtlicher und angesichts der Gewässergröße sogar sehr beachtlicher Barsch biss auf den 3cm-Balzer "Monster"barsch-Miniwobbler meines Sohnes. Die Freude war groß und alles war vorläufig vergessen.

Wir haben dann noch einträchtig ein bisschen weitergeangelt, aber es biss nichts mehr, bis auf ein paar überhängende Zweige und Äste... (ich vergaß einen kleinen Döbel zu erwähnen, den mein "alter Bester" ganz zu Beginn am Wobbler hatte)

Dann bliesen wir zum Rückzug. Ich wollte mein Glück noch mit ein paar letzten Würfen herausfordern (mit der Wobbler-Rute meines Sohnes, schien ja ganz fängig zu sein...) und mein Sohn trug meine Fliegenrute zum Auto. Als ich dann dort eintraf, saß da mein Sohn mit ziemlich unglücklichem Gesicht auf der Ladekante und hielt mit beiden Händen die Angelrute fest - vielmehr hielt die Angelrute seine rechte Hand fest, sie hatte sich nämlich in der im Hakenhalter - eigentlich so gut wie unzugänglichen - Fliege verfangen. Meine Frau und meine Tochter hatten mich schon drauf vorbereitet...

Also habe ich die Angelrute vorsichtig entfernt, aber vor Ort wollte er sich nicht operieren lassen, und zu Hause ging's auch nicht so recht (meine Frau - gestandene Medizinerin, wollte sich von mir Angler nicht sagen lassen, dass der Haken vorwärts raus müsste, nicht rückwärts - es war nämlich eine der Fliegen, bei denen der Widerhaken noch nicht angedrückt war...) Wir also ins nahe gelegene Krankenhaus. 

Dort bekam er eine nette kleine örtliche Betäubung (die nehmen dafür Spritzen, keinen Priest!) und haben ihn durchgesteckt - mussten allerdings 'ne ganze Weile nach 'nem Seitenschneider suchen. Nach ein paar Stunden waren wir heil und glücklich wieder draussen - und ich hatte keinen Strafzettel bekommen für mein vor dem Krankenhaus im Halteverbot stehendes Auto (der Miniparkplatz des Krankenhauses war natürlich voll gewesen...).

Ende gut, alles gut, hier ist das Bild von Angler, Fisch und Pflaster!


----------



## PietPol (2. April 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ... biss dann ein Bärschlein von 20-25cm, und vorbei war der Traum vom erfolgreichen Schneidertag...


 
....he, das hier is 'n Schneidertrööt.

Und nun postet ihr hier Fänge von denen die ganze Familie satt wird. |evil: 

Solche Neiderposts gehören in den ANDEREN, Trööt !!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. April 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



PietPol schrieb:


> Und nun postet ihr hier Fänge von denen die ganze Familie satt wird. |evil:


 
Na, gut, aber _ich_ war doch Schneider!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. April 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Noch eine Woche bis zum ersten post-schonzeitlichen Hechtschneidertag!

Ich kann's kaum abwarten... hoffentlich verpatzt mir kein unabweisbarer Termin diesen Tag!


----------



## Byaku (9. April 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Dann meld ich mich hier auch mal an!!!:vik:

06.04. / 08.04.2007 und noch ein paar Tage wo ich die Daten nicht mehr weiss waren meine Schneidertage `07#q#q:c:c bis jetzt, hoffe das ändert sich bald mal.|uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## The Driver (18. April 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

so bitteschön, es geht doch mit dem Nichtsfangen ;-):

war gestern und vorgestern am edersee um den hechten bei herzhausen nachzustellen. ergebnis von 2 tagen intensiven fischens sowohl mit kunstköder als auch naturköder: 0,0!!!!
nicht mal ein biss. nix. es waren täglich bis zu 20 boote draußen. ich hab niemand was fangen sehen!
ich war mit boot und echolot voll ausgestattet. ich kann das nicht glauben!
war jemand von euch auch dort? erfolgreich? vielleicht an ner anderen ecke vom see???


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Heute war es wieder mal so weit: Fliegenschneider an der Sinn. Dabei habe ich mir es nicht leicht gemacht: Zahlreiche Angriffe auf meine Fliegen und Nymphen sprechen Bände! Dennoch habe ich es jedes mal geschafft, den Anhieb zu verpatzen, oder die Bisse waren nur so zum Spaß, oderoder...



The Driver schrieb:


> ergebnis von 2 tagen intensiven fischens sowohl mit kunstköder als auch naturköder: 0,0!!!!



Das ist noch gar nix: Ich war dort schon 3x Schneider, in ununterbrochenener Folge (Ist das ein lupenreiner Drilling?)!


----------



## Living Dead (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nach 3 erfolgstagen im April darf ich mich hier am 1. Mai eintragen. DAS ist bitter = (


----------



## FPB (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

gestern mit begeisterung 3 stunden lang meine gummis und salmos und spinner durchs wasser gezogen gelupft gezuppft usw. aber alles ohne erfolg. dann war die begeisterung von der realität verdrängt worden und ich bin frustriert nach hause gefahren . ich weiss nämlich noch nicht wann ich das nächste mal ans wasser kann.

gruß


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Gestern und vorgestern Abend wie auch einige Tage davor ne glatte Nullnummer beim Walleransitz...!


----------



## JetFunnel (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Bei mir auch mal wieder ne Null-Nummer! Ich habe ja schon  versucht, in der Schonzeit etwas auf Schleien zu gehen... (alles nur kein Schneider dachte ich#d)
Dann am letzten Wochenende hat einer bei uns am See einen Nachläufer gehabt. Für mich genau der richtige Grund, wieder rückfällig zu werden. Als er weg war, bin ich mit Spinnern und kleinen Blinkern durch. Hatte sogar nen Biß, der leider von einem schlechten Anhieb gefolgt wieder frei kam...:c
Ne halbe Stunde später schwammen "wirklich gut sichtbar" ein ca. 90er Hecht und wenige Minuten später ein ca. 60er gefolgt von einem 40er Hecht am Ufer herum.
Jetzt natürlich ganz aufgeregt alles was ich hatte rausgeworfen und probiert.
Ich habe gesehen, dass mein  Rapalla vielleicht  zwanzig Zentimeter an dem 90er vorbei schwamm ohne ihn irgendwie zu stören! #q
Ne Stunde später und nach weiteren Versuchen (die kamen noch ein paar mal) hab ich dann wieder aufgegeben.
Einen Nachläufer hatte ich noch kurz, aber wirkliches Interesse atte der wohl nicht!
Schneider im vollen Sinn!:vik:


----------



## Caftain (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hallo Jetfunnel,

ich bin der Meinung: "Es kann nur noch besser werden!" 

Wenn alle Stricke reißen müssen die "doofen" Forellen noch mal her halten#c!
Ich habe übrigens einen Super-Link (500 Forellengewässer in BRD), den ich Dir noch zukommen lasse!

Mfg
caftain


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Heute bin ich mal wieder dem Sog der falschen Entscheidung zum Opfer gefallen - bin abends zum Angeln los, und dachte erst an mein Lieblingsbächlein, dann aber flüsterte mir das Schneiderteufelchen ein "Fahr doch mal zu dem netten keinen Vereinsweiher, wo Du schon so lang nicht mehr warst!" und ich ließ mich erweichen. Und was war? Es ging gut los mit einer Reihe von netten kleinen Bissen, die sich aber nicht zum Fisch entwickelten und dann folgte - Nichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Caftain schrieb:


> Wenn alle Stricke reißen müssen die "doofen" Forellen noch mal her halten#c!


Seitdem das mit den Forellen dies Jahr so gut funzt, hab ich übrigens gar keine Schneidertage mehr. #c


----------



## sa-s (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

tja, entweder forellen oder norwegen urlaub.

nach sehr erfolgreichen 2 wochen zum ersten mal zu hause auf hecht und natürlich die gewohnte nullnummer.

schöne woche noch

sepp


----------



## versuchsangler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich habs auch getan und am Sonnabend geschneidert,oder zählen hier 2 Muscheln und eine 0,5 l PETflasche schon als Erfolg.Naja war das letzte mal das ich mich hier zu Wort melde:q


----------



## jerkfreak (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Letzten Tage immer mal wieder erfolgloses Ansitzen auf die guten Wallis...! 

2 Bisse in den Wind gesetzt...! Kumpel hatte zu seinem kurz Kontakt, war aber auch weng spät bei der Rute..! Bei mir hatte sich leider das Vorfach in den Einhänger fürs Blei verwickelt, daher hatte der Fisch wohl wieder losgelassen...!
SHIT!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

ich habe heute beim vierten Versuch meinen ersten Fisch im Edersee gefangen!!! Der Knoten ist - Moment mal, werdet ihr jetzt sagen, was will der Depp im Schneider-Thread? 

Na, ja, es war nur ein winziges Bärschlein von nicht einmal 20cm und außerdem - ich wollte mein Baby mal wieder ans Tageslicht zupfen...

Das wesentliche an diesem (Angel-)Ausflug an den Edersee war nicht der kleine Fisch! Später nehme ich mir mehr Zeit für die Einzelheiten!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hier ist das eingelöste Versprechen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1624582#624582


----------



## J-son (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Vorgestern:

bin 30km mit dem Fahrrad an den Rhein gefahren, und wollte bei meiner Ankunft erstmal eine rauchen...KEIN FEUER IN DER TASCHE!!!
Also schwülwarme Frischluft inhaliert und Gummis geschmissen. Gleich beim ersten Wurf hatte ich die Montage voller Kraut, und als ich das Zeux abgemacht habe, hab' ich mir das abgekniffene Ende vom No-Knot-Verbinder durch den Daumen gezogen...blutige Sache, das.
Mit nur noch der Hälfte meines Enthusiasmus weitergeangelt, um beim nächsten Köderwechsel einen Jighaken im Zeigefinger wiederzufinden - auch nett.
Da meine Autanflasche in der Nähe meines Feuerzeuges lag, musste ich kurz vor Sonnenuntergang - bei sicher noch 28°C - meinen Kapuzenpulli überziehen, incl der daranhängenden Kapuze (der Pulli war nach 10 min so nass, als wäre ich ins Wasser gefallen), um im satten Brummen der Schnakenschwärme noch eine 3/4-Stunde ohne  lebensgefährlichen Blutverlust oder launerettende Attacken auf meine Köder weiter fischen zu können.

Wenigstens hat mein Fahrrad auf dem Heimweg nicht noch schlapp gemacht... 

War DAS ein Sche*sstag!!!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Gorcky (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



J-son schrieb:


> Vorgestern:
> 
> bin 30km mit dem Fahrrad an den Rhein gefahren, und wollte bei meiner Ankunft erstmal eine rauchen...KEIN FEUER IN DER TASCHE!!!
> Also schwülwarme Frischluft inhaliert und Gummis geschmissen. Gleich beim ersten Wurf hatte ich die Montage voller Kraut, und als ich das Zeux abgemacht habe, hab' ich mir das abgekniffene Ende vom No-Knot-Verbinder durch den Daumen gezogen...blutige Sache, das.
> ...


 
Na das glaube ich dir ohne weiteres!!! |rolleyes
Aber weisste was? Es hätte eigentlich nicht wirklich schlimmer kommen können und kann somit beim nächsten mal nur noch besser werden,so musste es sehen!


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



> KEIN FEUER IN DER TASCHE!!!



Das ist ein Alptraum. Fürchterliche Vorstellung 
Ist mir auch schon passiert aber wenigstens dazu ist ein Auto gut: hab nen Zigarettenanzünder drin


----------



## maesox (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hier veröffentliche ich meine ernüchternde u zugleich fast beschämende Bilanz des vergangenen Wochenendes,nach zum Teil 15 stündigem hardcore-Schleppen pro Tag  am Walchensee:

Keinen Biss !!!!:c:c:c:c


Gibt`s was härteres????#d


----------



## Niclas S. (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich war die letzte Woche 2 mal auf Zander unterwegs, einmal Mittags einmal Abends, beidesmal nix.....:v


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Was ist denn hier los?? Seit dem 11.06. keine Misserfolge mehr? Dann hab' ich ja genau zur falschen Zeit ausgesetzt=((

GRINS:
J@Y


----------



## Gorcky (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

War vorgestern und gestern mit der Raubfischrute unterwegs,am Samstag gabs´n Schneider und gestern gabs ein paar kleine Barsche!#t


----------



## maesox (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ok ich oute mich.....|rolleyes

Samstag und Sonntag ohne Biss !!!!!


----------



## maesox (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Gorcky schrieb:


> gestern gabs ein paar kleine Barsche!#t


 




Skandaaaaaaal!!!!!!!


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



J-son schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los?? Seit dem 11.06. keine Misserfolge mehr? Dann hab' ich ja genau zur falschen Zeit ausgesetzt=((
> 
> GRINS:
> J@Y



Ja war ne gute Zeit #h
Allerdings dieses Wochenende hab ich extrem geschneidert, sowas totes hatte ich lange nicht.
Samstag abend Schneider, sogar ohne Anfasser, Sonntag morgen und abends das genau gleiche. Zum Haareraufen.


----------



## maesox (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Das beruhigt mich jetzt!! Machte mir schon Gedanken..|rolleyes u zweifelte an mir!!!


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich jetzt!! Machte mir schon Gedanken..|rolleyes u zweifelte an mir!!!



Sonst hats aber gut eingeschlagen die letzten Wochen |supergri:m
*Matze ärgern*


----------



## Angler-NRW (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hab diesen Fred erst jetzt entdeckt.

Dieses Jahr hatten mein Bruder, zwei Kumpel von uns und ich noch keinen einzigen Schneidertag.|rotwerden schäm :q
Dieses Jahr ist das erfolgreichste bei uns seit Jahren. Schon vier Hechte 88-95 cm, vier Zander 70+ etliche Barsche bis 45 cm und unzählige,releaste Hechte und Zander.

Wollen jetzt nur noch den Meter knacken....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Hab diesen Fred erst jetzt entdeckt.
> 
> Dieses Jahr hatten mein Bruder, zwei Kumpel von uns und ich noch keinen einzigen Schneidertag.|rotwerden schäm



Wenn man Dein Avatar liest:

"Liebes Fischlein beisse, sonst ist alles schei...!!!"

wundert man sich überhaupt nicht, dass das mit dem Schneidern nicht klappt. Es fehlt Dir an der richtigen Einstellung! 

*So wird das nix, vergiss es!*


----------



## Angler-NRW (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Well, I’ll do my very best, Miss Sophie...:q


----------



## andreas0815 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

*Hallo an alle Spezialisten,*

war gestern das *10* mal draußen am Wasser innerhalb von zwei Wochen,5mal an der *Donau* und 5mal ab *Baggerweiher*.Aber alle Tage ohne einen Raubfisch... oder dergleichen,weder mit Köderfisch noch mit Kunstköder.... usw.#q immer Schneider#d
----------Habs ich verlernt?;+

...........aber nichts desdotrotz das Jahr ist ja noch lang....#t


*Wenn du gewinnen kannst, dann gewinne.*​ 

*Wenn du verlieren musst, dann verliere.*​ 

*Aber gib niemals auf!*​ 



..................Viel Petri

_____________________Gruß Andi


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

@Threadersteller: SUPER Idee!
Kann dann auch mal von Sonntag Abend, dem 24.06.07 berichten: 
Angelzeit: 15H30- 21H30, da ich montags arbeiten musste. 
Wetter: zunächst sonnig, kurz nachdem ich eingepackt habe, zog ein Gewitter auf. 
Mond: Halb, zunehmend, also kein sehr gutes Zeichen...
Lufttemp.: 18-20° C
Wasser: relativ klar, Sichttiefe um 80cm- 1m, Temperatur ???
Ich war oberhalb einer Schleuse an der Saar, die Stelle sieht gut aus, man hat Raufische rauben gesehen, waren wohl Rapfen, an der Stelle wurden schon zahlreiche Zander als auch Welse bis 1m gefangen. Ich hatte schnell meine frischen Köfis zusammen, eine Rute mit köfi schön weit ausgeworfen, da die Wasserfläche entsprechend groß ist an dieser Stelle, nämlich doppelt so breit wie der Fluss im Durchschnitt ist. Und dann habe ich noch meine Spinnrute mit diversen Ködern: Spinner in den Größen 1-4 sowie Wobbler und zum Schluß noch Köfi am System gefischt. 
Die Stelle sieht im Grunde genommen gut bis sehr gut aus, aber aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich dort "Tourist" bin, also das erste Mal da war, und ich noch nicht die exakten "fischbringer"- Stellen, also Hot- Spots kenne, denke ich mal, die Erfolge werden sich dort über lang schon einstellen! Der Mond tat sein Übriges, also bald werde ich dort neu angreifen!


----------



## JoBi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Bilanz der letzte Wochen:
2. Juni Schliersee, 10 Stunden geschleppt, nichts
9. Juni Obinger See, 8 Stunden geschleppt, nichts
16. Juni Stallauer Weiher, 10 Stunden Ansitz, nichts
22. Juni Stallauer Weiher, 8 Stunden Ansitz, nichts
23. Juni Olympia Regatta Strecke 6 Stunden Spinnfischen, danach 5 Stunden Ansitzangeln am Heimstettener See, nichts
24 Juni Spitzingsee, 10 Stunden geschleppt, nichts.

Ich finde, damit kann man mal ein wenig prahlen. Wenn ich das Geld für die Tageskarten, die Boote und den Sprit rechne, habe ich bald eine Reise zum Mond raus.

Schneider heil
Jo


----------



## Gorcky (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



JoBi schrieb:


> Bilanz der letzte Wochen:
> 2. Juni Schliersee, 10 Stunden geschleppt, nichts
> 9. Juni Obinger See, 8 Stunden geschleppt, nichts
> 16. Juni Stallauer Weiher, 10 Stunden Ansitz, nichts
> ...


 
Bor,das ist auf jedenfall ne harte Kiste...|bigeyes


----------



## Big Man (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



JoBi schrieb:


> Bilanz der letzte Wochen:
> 2. Juni Schliersee, 10 Stunden geschleppt, nichts
> 9. Juni Obinger See, 8 Stunden geschleppt, nichts
> 16. Juni Stallauer Weiher, 10 Stunden Ansitz, nichts
> ...


 
Da kann man schon sagen das ist die Anwartschaft zum 

Junidauerschneiderabo:m​


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hab auch einen tollen Schneidertag zu verzeichnen:

Angelbegin Mittwoch 27.7. 20 Uhr
Angelmethode: Ansitz mit Köfi an Knicklichtpose auf Zander

Nachdem erstmal über zwei Stunden garnichts ging lief um punkt 22:30 Uhr die erste Rute aber richtig deftig, wollte gerade hinlangen als plötzlich auch die zweite lief! Unmöglich denk ich der muss durch die Schnur der anderen geschwommen sein (sehr unwahrscheinlich bei der Position der Ruten). Ich nehm also die erste Rute zur Hand weil da die Schnur nur so runter rast: Anhieb...baaam Sitzt und zwar genau 3 Sekunden lang dann "bitsch" Kevlarvorfach durch (das war das letzte mal das ich das Verwendet hab). Zweite rute in die Hand etwas Mutlos da ich immernoch fest überzeugt war dass es nur ein Schnurschwimmer war und die Schnur auch nicht mehr lief. Anhieb : "zack sitzt" O_O Ich fang an zu drillen...heftiges Kopfschütteln -> Zander folgt mir wie ein Hündche nan allen Sträuchern vorbei ins Freiwasser und lässt sich bis ans Ufer drillen ich seh ihn schon deutlich im Schein der Stirnlampe, kein riese geschätze 65cm aber ok hauptsache Zander will ihn über den Kescher ziehen als plötzlich "plopp" mit die Montage um die Ohren fliegt und der Zander gemächlich zurück ins Freiwasser zieht. Ich bin ja normalerweise keine Heulsuse aber da standen mir echt die Tränen in den Augen. Habs dann noch bis zum Morgen weiter probiert und noch einen 12 Pfündigen Karpfen auf Köderfisch landen können, was mich aber nach den beiden verpatzten Raubfischbissen (auch noch zur gleichen Zeit wie oft kommt das denn vor) auch nicht tösten konnte.


----------



## J-son (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht dass dieser Thread nicht ganz so lückenlos gepflegt wird wie der "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge"-Thread, aber damit hier keiner behaupten kann im AB drehe es sich nur um Fangmeldungen und -bilder (sic!), gebe ich mal meinen vierten Raubfischschneidertag in dieser Saison zum Besten:
beste Bedingungen, raubende Fische, wenig Betrieb am Wasser, und sämtliche mir bekannten Register der Köderführung gezogen, aber nach zwei erfolglosen Stunden immerhin ohne Verletzungen oder drastische Blutverluste durch Mückenstiche, und natürlich ohne einen einzigen Zuppler wieder nach Hause gefahren...Petrusseidank aber mit dem Auto, nicht per Velo.


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

so, ich komm grad vom mlk und muss mich mal wieder als schneider outen. :c
ich hatte zwar 2-3 schöne bisse, aber die waren so spitz, dass ich sie nicht verwerten konnte. und zu allen überfluss hatte ich dann noch einen zander von etwa 65-70cm als nachläufer #q|motz:


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

melde gehorsamst einen weiteren Raubfischschneider tag. Einziger richtiger Biss (auf Köderfisch) entpuppte sich als 4 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen da aber kein Raubfisch zählt das nicht. Ansonsten nur einige Zupfer wahrscheinlich von vorsichtigen Zandern (das Stahlvorfach verfluch)


----------



## greenangel (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Hi
Was los mit euch?Bin ich der einzige der nichts fängt?|supergri
Hatte heute im vereinssee nicht einen biss, weder auf blinker
spinner oder gummi|gr:
Und das geht bei mir seit wochen so|gr:
mfg greenangel


----------



## Big Man (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Na gut dann werde ich mich mal wieder Outen müssen.

Wir ware letzte Woch im Jugendlager 3 Kids und ich. Angeln was das Zeug hält mit allen möglichen und unmöglichen Varianten. 

Nichts.

Aber unser Kleinster holt mit einem Wurm und nem Spirolino an eine 20er Mono Schnur mit eine 10,- € Rute aus dem Baumarkt  nen Hecht.

Das ist natürlich dann noch ein Tiefschlag den man als Betreuer so richtig gebrauchen kann:c


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Kann mich auch mal wieder eintragen.

Ich war heut abend am Niehler Hafen und wollte ein paar Zander mit dem Gufi überlisten. 3 Stunden an verschiedenen Stellen ohne einen Zupfer. 
Dann hab ich auf Wobbler umgebaut. Bei jedem 2ten Wurf wurde mein Wobbler bis an die Spundwand von 2 bis 5! Barschen eskortiert. Nicht dumm, wurde ein kleinerer Wobbler montiert. Mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Dann halt der kleinste, ein Salmo von 3 cm Länge. Pustekuchen. Dann noch Spinner und Blinker, aber nullkommanix. 

Aber wenigstens hab ich viele Barsche gesehen.

Ralf


----------



## J-son (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

...und noch ein Raubfischschneidertag, und zwar die NR. 5, zur Strafe für die eigene Dummheit.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Hechtchris (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> melde gehorsamst einen weiteren Raubfischschneider tag. Einziger richtiger Biss (auf Köderfisch) entpuppte sich als 4 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen da aber kein Raubfisch zählt das nicht. Ansonsten nur einige Zupfer wahrscheinlich von vorsichtigen Zandern *(das Stahlvorfach verfluch)*



Sofern du nicht mit 1x7 auf Zander ansitzt wars ganz bestimmt nicht wegen dem Stahlvorfach

1. wegen der Hitze
2. es waren Aale
3. Aale 

Die Zupfen oft blos rum am köfi ....


----------



## Wizard2 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

so bin auch wieder zuhause, leider nur ein biss auf köfi, leider hat der hecht den köder wieder ausgespuckt. ich muß wohl meine montage überarbeiten, ein einzelhaken reicht nicht.


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So, nun mal die Revue über die vergangene Angelwoche, da ich morgen wohl vorraussichtlich auch nicht mehr los kommen werde:

Montag: Ansitzen und SCHNEIDER
Dienstag: war ich nicht los
Mittwoch: vormittags am Fluss ne Regen, abends Ansitzen und SCHNEIDER
Donnerstag: Ansitzen und SCHNEIDER
Freitag: Beim Ansitzen auf Zander nen Aal als Beifang
Heute: Mittag weng Spinfischen mit nem großen Bucktail und SCHNEIDER 

Zum Ansitzen jetzt abends bin ich nicht los, weil meine Freundin scho weng Terror macht, weil ich (in meim Wohlverdienten Urlaub) ja nur fischen bin...! Ok, versuchen wir mal die Beziehung zu retten und gehn halt schweren Herzens mal nicht los...!


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So, liebe "Schneiderkollegen": Hier auch von mir die nächste Meldung vom Sonntag, dem 22.07. ( Stelle war Mosel in Stadtbredimus, Lux.) : Direkt bei den ersten Würfen mit nem 1er Spinner hing n 10cm- Barsch am Drilling, der wurde aber direkt als Köfi für die grundrute verwertet, von da an war den ganzen Tag sowohl auf Köfi, als auch auf Tauis, als auch mit Gufi oder Wobbler Totalflaute! Wenigstens hab ich mir n knackigen Sonnenbrand eingefangen  ... Nächstes Mal wird wieder besser!


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Darf den gestrigen Tag auch als Schneidertag melden. Ich hatte zwar einen Hammer"Biss" auf Gummifisch aber nach etwa 20 Sekunden stieg der aus und es hing eine Karpfenschuppe am Haken, hab also wiedermal eins von den Teichschweinen am Rücken erwischt. Danach fings an zu gewittern und ich musste einpacken.


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So, darf ich mich hier also auch mal wieder als "Fast-Schneider" melden...! Nachdem ich tatsächlich 2 Köfis gefangen hatte und diese schön brav an der Posenrute ausgelegt hatte gabs nach gut einer Stunde auch schon den ersten Biss...! Nach dem Anschlag sah mein Köfi aus wie sonstwas, typisch Kleinaal...! Also, wieder raus, das zerfetzte Ding (hatte ja nur die 2 Köfis)...! 

Nächster Biss wurde dann nicht laufen gelassen, sonder sofort angeschlagen und ging wieder ins Leere...!

Also, von dem "Fetzen-Köfi" den Schwanz runtergeschnitten und auf nen kleinen Haken ruf, wär ja gelacht, wenn wir die kleinen Schlängler nicht kriegen würden...! Nächster Biss lies auch nicht lange auf sich warten, kurz laufengelassen, Anschlag und...!

Krumm war die 2Ibs Karpfenrute...! Uuiiihhh...! Da macht aber einer ordentlich Druck...! Nur irgendwie so Zander- und Aaluntypisch...! Und,was hat man davon, wenn man mit Karpfenruten fischt, richtig, nen dämliches 3Pfd Wasserschwein!!!

Also,wars wieder nix mit nem Raubfisch und hab dann gegen kurz nach Mitternacht die Segel gestrichen...!

Petri an alle andren Nicht-Fänger, wird schon wieder!!!


----------



## Schuschek (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Konnte nach 3 ausgedehnten Raubfischangriffen keinen einzigen Fisch ans Ufer drillen. Lediglich 1 Biss, welcher max 2 sek. am Haken hing. Köder waren Diverse und auch meine angelaufenen Stellen kann man mit 3 mal erfolglos bezeichnen. hat alles sein Gutes: Es kann nur besser werden!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich war bis gestern Schneider - Abstinenz- bzw Urlaubsschneider, also Schneider aus Mangel an Gelegenheit. Heute war ich mal am Forellensee, na gut, im *Puff*, den ich mit meinem minderjährigen Sohn besucht habe, um meine *Entzugserscheinungen* auf natürliche Weise abklingen zu lassen... (Leonard hat sich dort ne dufte kleine Trutta fario geangelt, die laut Puffvater dort eigentlich gar nicht vorkommt...). Demnächst (morgen?) geht's wieder an richtige Gewässer mit realen Schneiderchancen!


----------



## Gloin (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

So, nach einem Nachmittag vergeblichen Twister badens, kann ich mich mit Stolz als "angeschneidert" bezeichnen.
Gab einen Biss auf GuFi, doch konnte sich der Zander (?) 5m vorm Ufer befreien, ohne sich mir auch nur einmal gezeigt zu haben. Daher denke ich der Schneiderehre gerecht geworden zu sein und habe nun auch mal wieder was in diesem elitären Club beigetragen.#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Demnächst (morgen?) geht's wieder an richtige Gewässer mit realen Schneiderchancen!



Die habe ich voll wahrgenommen, die Chancen. Vier Stunden Spinnfischen, vier Stunden ohne Biss & Fisch! Tja. ich habe offensichtlcih nix verlernt im Urlaub!


----------



## J-son (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Tja,

ich sehe mich gezwungen den sechsten und siebten Raubfischschneidertag zu melden...der sechste verlief ganz ähnlich wie der fünfte, aber heute war ich mal woanders.:q
Den Grand Canal d'Alsace hatten wir uns ausgesucht, und prompt musste ich zum wiederholten Male feststellen, dass Rhein nicht gleich Rhein ist, dass verschiedene Jighead-Varianten sich im Gepäck DOCH gut machen, und dass man durchaus wissen kann wie ein Führungsstil funktioniert, ohne ihn auch nur ansatzweise zu beherrschen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Christopherus (5. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Einen wunderschönen Schneidertag! Na da kann ich mich gut einreihen. Ich war in diesem Jahr drei Nächte (auf Karpfen) und insgesamt ca. 10 Stunden mit Gufis los. Na und .... Eine Brasse auf einen Boilie. Ich werde noch bekloppt!!!


----------



## FPB (7. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

mich hat es gestern erwischt, endlich mal an der saale, die fänge von veit im hinterkopf und dann
"willkommen im leben".
es hat zwar mal kurz an meiner rute geruppelt, aber nix gehakt.  zum glück hatten meine  beiden  mittangler  auch die schneiderkarte  in der tasche ,  so das  kein  neid  auf  die  fänge  des  nachbarn  aufkamen.

gruß
frank


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Am Wochenende war Familien-Wochenende am Edersee. Angeln also eher Nebensache. Trotzdem habe ich am Samstag früh endlich mal mein Belly-Boat (RT, Fliegenfischen-Prämie) "entjungfert" und - wieder nix gefangen. Dieser Edersee ist wirklich wie verhext!


----------



## Schnyder (7. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Heute morgen von 8 Uhr-12 Uhr mit der Spinnangel unterwegs am Vereinsteich Möllenbeck ....habe mich in den Rausch geschneidert...werde noch verrückt .Köder waren Spinner versch. Größen und Farben,Kopytos bis 7,5 cm in versch.Farben,Wobbler in Barschdesign (5cm)....so macht das echt schon kein Spaß mehr.....muss wohl wieder in den F.Puff fahren und mich dort austoben...wie armselig


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Vinkeveen / Holland

Wenn an einem Supergewässer am 1.7 der Hecht aufgeht und man erst am 11.8. Zeit hat, dorthin zu fahren, könnt ihr Euch vorstellen wie das Angelfieber grassiert.

Gestern war es so weit.

2.30h aufstehen, Kaffee machen und Proviant einpacken. 3.45h, mein Neffe sitzt schon im Auto, also Abfahrt Richtung Vinkeveen. Die 270 km flogen nur so dahin, weil man ja voller Vorfreude ist und alle möglichen Methoden bespricht.
06.15h Ankunft am Bootshafen. Das Boot liegt bereit, jetzt das ganze Gerödel verstauen und ab gehts. Direkt hinter der Hafeneinfahrt dann dieses Bild ( s. u. ).
Da schlägt das Anglerherz höher. Echolot einrichten. Nanu, das Ding gibt keinen Mucks von sich. Also eine halbe Stunde rumgefummele und fehlersuche. Nix is, das Echolot bleibt stumm. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, schließlich kennen wir uns aus. Ruten aufgetakelt. Der Monsterbarsch von Balzer ist Pflicht, quasi ein Abo für Hecht hier in diesem Gewässer. Ein grünlicher Hilo, Ein Firetiger und ein Shad Rap in Silber sollen die ersten Hechte des Tages bringen. 
Voller Zuversicht und Vorfreude geht es los. Langsame Fahrt voraus. 
Nun muß man wissen, das Vinkeveen eines der besten Hechtgewässer ist, das ich kenne. Hier ist Hecht fast garantiert. 
Wir schleppen also so vor uns hin und harren der Dinge die da kommen sollen.
Allein, sie kamen nicht. Bis 14.00 haben wir alles ausprobiert. Flach, Mittelwasser, dicht über Grund, Alle möglichen Farb- und Größenkombinationen. Langsame Fahrt, schnelle Fahrt. Nix war.
Dann, gegen 14.00h hat mein Neffe den ersten Biß. Ein handlanger Barsch hat sich auf einen kaum größeren Rapala gestürzt. Ein Haken saß von außen im Unterkiefer. Na, wenn schon keinen Hecht, dann wenigstens Barsche. Also umgerüstet auf Barsch. Spinner, Blinker, Miniwobbler, Pustekuchen. Nix.
Also wieder auf Hecht umgebastelt. Der Abend wirds schon bringen. Natürlich haben wir diskutiert und überlegt, was wir falsch machen. Ist´s der Wind ? Das Wetter ? Und fällt nichts ein, was wir falsch gemacht haben, es müssen äußere Einflüsse sein. Nun probiere ich die Nachläufermontage aus, die ich hier im Board kennengelernt habe ( s. Mointagen ) Das sieht gut aus, sehr gut sogar. Leider aber heute nicht für die Hechte.
Nada, Null. Gegen 21.00 wird die Rückfahrt zum Hafen beschlossen. 500m vor der Hafeneinfahrt wieder ein Biß bei meinem Neffen. Ein knapp 45cm langer Hecht hat sich auf den Wobbler gestürzt. Nach langem, aufregendem Drill, bei dem der Wobbler sich mehr gewehrt hat als der daran hängende Hecht, können wir ihn sicher landen 
Die Rückkehr in den Hafen wird für eine weitere Runde verschoben. Sollten die Biester jetzt erst anfangen zu fressen ?
10 Min. später ein erneuter Biß bei meinem Neffen. Diesmal ist der Hecht etwas kleiner als der erste. Pfffrrt.
Das ist für uns der Beweis, daß wir nix falsch gemacht haben, sondern die Hechte tagsüber einfach nicht beißen wollten. Seltsam war jedoch, dass alle drei Fische jeweils von außen, direkt vorne im Unterkiefer gehakt waren. 
Nach etwas mehr als 14 Stunden schleppen und einbrechender Dunkelheit ging es zurück. 

Da ich ja nun - erstmalig - in Vinkeveen Schneider war, konnte ich mir auf der Heimfahrt noch die blöden Sprüche meines Neffen anhören. Neffen sind manchmal echt eklig.

Zu dem Beißverhalten schreib ich noch was in einem gesonderten Thread.

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Ich habe die Ehre den gestrigen Tag auch als Vollschneider zu melden. Zuerst wurde eine Runde mit Mister Big - Wobbler gedreht. Da vor kurzem Portionsrefos besetzt wurden sah ich meine Chancen recht gut mit dem großen Wobbler im Refo - Design den ein oder anderen Hecht zu foppen, aber Pustekuchen. In der Dämmerung hab ich dann auf Kopyto (modell Veit) umgerüstet und mein Glück auf Zandr versucht. Kurz vor 10 dann am Ufer direkt vor keinen Füßen plötzlich ein "Hänger". Hm? Seid wann liegen denn her Äste im Wasser. Ich hebe leicht die Rute an um den "Hänger" los zu werden als der plötzlich versucht mich los zu werden. Ein lauter pflatsch, und der Kopyto fliegt mir um die Ohren. Toll da kriegt man endlich nen Biss und versaut ihn so richtig gründlich. Leicht angesäuert versuche ich es weiter. 3 Würfe später wieder der "Hänger" an gleicher Stelle. "Denkste diesmal krieg ich dich" pffft der Anhieb wird durchgezogen..und der Kopyto lernt erneut das Fliegen. Der Fisch verabschiedet sich mit einem spöttischen "pflatsch" ins Tiefe Wasser (dem Geräusch nach zu schließen war es kein großer..wenigstens etwas). Nachdem die halbe Stunde danach nichts mehr ging bin ich mit meinem ziemlich durchgekauten Kopyto nach Hause marschiert. Wohlgemerkt die Zahnabdrücke waren im Kopfbereich und rund um den Haken..ein Wunder dass der Fisch nicht hängengeblieben ist.


----------



## corny31 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun - erstmalig - in Vinkeveen Schneider war, konnte ich mir auf der Heimfahrt noch die blöden Sprüche meines Neffen anhören. Neffen sind manchmal echt eklig.


 
Ts ts, ich hab dir ja angeboten den 2. Hecht zu "drillen" nachdem ich festgestellt hatte das er noch kleiner war als der erste! Du wolltest ja nicht! :q

Aber mal im ernst! Spaß hatten wir trotzdem abgesehen von den ganzen Wassersportlerfreaks in der Mittagszeit! Sowas braucht kein Mensch oder?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



corny31 schrieb:


> Ts ts, ich hab dir ja angeboten den 2. Hecht zu "drillen" nachdem ich festgestellt hatte das er noch kleiner war als der erste! Du wolltest ja nicht! :q


 
Du weißt Bescheid !


----------



## an78 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Naja, jetzt darf ich mich endlich auch mal einreihen, nach 3 Angeltagen, an dem mich am ersten ein 70er Esox und am zweiten ein 40er entschneidert haben, musste es am Dritten natürlich nochmal bergab gehen. Erst ein Wahnsinnsabriss an der Posenrute (war wohl ein Karpfen auf Wurm) und dann dass. Im strömenden Regen beim Ansitz (alle haben gefange, ausser ich) hab ich mir doch die Spinne gepackt. Schönen kupfernen Profiblinker drann und dann einen verdächtigen Baum im Wasser beackert. Nach 20 Würfen endlich rums. Die Sänger Shaekespeare mit 100gr WG richtig (richtig!) krumm. Die fest eingestellte Bremse der Red Arc mit 23kg TG Geflochtener surrt und ein Esox (hab ne verdammt dicke, grüne Flanke kurz unter der Oerfläche gesehen) zieht mal locker 10Sekunden Schnur ab, zeigt kurz die Flanke, ich rufe laut Fisch und.....Schnur schlaff.
Er hats tatsächlich gschafft, am nicht zu knappen Drilling, die zwei sitzenden Haken gut aufzubiegen. Da war er mein erster Meter......ich könnt heute noch heulen..

Gruß André


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Und wieder ein schöner Schneidertag. Nachdem auf den Cormoran Gufi im Barschdesign über eine Stunde garnichts ging wechselte ich auf meinen Frustköder Kopyto 8cm in Perlweiß/Schwarz(Modell Veit). Kurz vor Dämmerung dann ein Biss auf Sicht etwa 3m Parallel zu meiner Angelstelle kam unter einer Wurzel eine goldene Hechtflanke (die zu einem c.a. 50ger Hechtlein gehört haben mochte) herausgeschossen und schon lief ein deutlicher Ruck durch die Schnur, allein gehakt wurde er nicht. Ich konnt beobachten wie der Fisch eine Sekunde verwirrt stehen blieb um sich dann wieder (geradezu beleidigt) unter seine Wurzel zu begeben. Nach etwa 10 weiteren Würfen an die gleiche Stelle dann das gleiche Spiel aber diesmal wars nicht der Hecht, nein ein stahlgrauer Zander von vergleichbarer Größe kam (von der entgegengesetzen Seite aus der der Hecht angegriffen hatte also richtung Seemitte) ins Sichtfeld und schnappte nach dem taumelnden Gufi. Wieder ein deutlicher Ruck und da ich den Fisch schon eine Sekunde vorher gesehen habe kam der Anschlag sofort und der Kopyto durfte wiedermal fliegen...ohne Fisch versteht sich. Das war das erste mal dass ich einen Zander beim beißen gesehen habe und das in maximal 1m tiefem, glasklaren Uferwasser, mein Puls war auf 180 Bisse auf Sicht sind einfach genial auch wenns nur Kleine sind. Schade nur dass keiner gehakt wurde.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Heute war's ein wirkliches Wechselbad der Gefühle! Um Fünf aus den Betten (mein Sohn und ich), kurzes Frühstück und zum Sonnenaufgang um 20 nach Sechs waren wir am Wasser, einem Vereinsweiher. Forellen oder Barsche, eventuell Hechte, vielleicht auch einen der raren Zander hofften wir zu erbeuten. Ganz persönlich wünschte ich mir einen Hecht, denn die habe ich dieses Jahr bisher total vernachlässigt.

Nach zwei, drei Würfen schaue ich gerade dem Salmo Bullhead beim Auftauchen zu, da zuckt es plötzlich, ich sehe eine Hechtflanke (sah und fühlte sich nach einem 50er an) aufblitzen - da war der Spuk auch schon vorbei. Mein aufgrund der kurzen Schnur vorsichtiger Anschlag hatte offensichtlich nichts genutzt und kam auch 'n bisschen spät.

Dann passierte anderthalb Stunden nicht viel, ausser das mein Sohn meinen einzigen Illex (Gott sei Dank ein Geschenk, kein Kauf) verlor... *

Um Acht mussten wir pünktlich weg, also machte ich mich gegen Viertel vor so langsam ans Aufhören - ein Wurf noch, mit einem sehr klassischen Spinner DAM dressed Gr. 3, silbern mit roten Streifen, kleinmütig wollte ich noch mal die Forellen locken...

Plötzlich ein dumpfer, aber entschiedener Widerstand. "Leonard! Fisch! Kescher!" rufe ich, der kommt auch sofort angeflitzt. Ich schlage dosiert an, da schüttelt es, etwas zieht seitlich weg, mehrmals schnarrt die Bremse meiner nicht besonders weich eingestellten 300x, die Sportex Carat Spin 2 biegt sich ganz ordentlich. Ich stelle die Bremse etwas fester, immer noch schnarrt es, da sehe ich den Hecht - nicht schlecht! Für hiesige Verhältnisse ein großer, so fühlt er sich auch an. Nach einigen Ausreissversuchen wird er zusehends schwächer, auch wenn der Kescher ihn noch zweimal mobilisiert. Schließlich muss er aber doch in die Maschen! Beim Herausheben knackt etwas am Keschergestänge (wird reklamiert, der war noch neu!), was ich später angesichts des 5-pfündigen 72ers unangebracht finde. Zur Kampfkraft des schönen Fisches passt es jedoch schon eher.

Dieses Mal war ich jedenfalls - kein Schneider! (Naja, 95% der Zeit schon!)


* leider ein Suspender, kein Schwimmer...


----------



## J-son (18. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Soso,

seit einem Monat ist also keiner mehr ohne Fisch gewesen!?
War heute mit einem Freund unterwegs, am Grand Canal d'Alsace:
bei ihm stieg beim ersten Wurf ein 60er Hecht ein, den er für die Küche mitgenommen hat...bei mir NIX.
30 min später drillte er seinen zweiten Hecht, diesmal mit knapp 80cm...bei mir NIX!
Hab' sämtliche Register gezogen, Blech geworfen, Gummi geschmissen, gefaulenzt und gejiggt...ausser einem zerfetzten Gummi (hab' nichtmal was mitgekriegt) war leider heute für mich nichts zu holen.
Nachher kauf ich noch'n paar Spinner, die waren nämlich bei meinem Kollegen recht fängig heut. Ich selber hatte leider nur Blinker und Shads dabei.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## The Driver (18. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

hab dieses jahr auch schon genug schneidertage (vor allem auf meinem "Lieblings"-Edersee) gehabt. Vor allem vergangene Woche war hart!
wenn man 12 STunden angelt, auf den klippen der talsperre sich als extremkletterer beweist und bis zum schluss nicht einen fisch hochhalten kann verliert man schonmal die lust....;-)


----------



## J-son (18. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Jo,

hab das Hechtfoto im Edersee-Thread letzten Monat gesehen...damit solltest Du für dieses Jahr bedient sein, oder? Mit so'nem Brummer kann man doch Monate von der Erinnerung zehren...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## The Driver (18. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

da haste recht, allerdings angle ich trotzdem weiter und zwar noch motivierter als vorher, weil ich weiß dass es noch genug andere fische gibt! das wär ja traurig wenn man sich nach so nem fang "zur ruhe " setzen würde.

die erinnerung ist allerdings da, und wirds auch immer sein


----------



## J-son (20. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Tja,

Spinner waren auch nicht die Geheimwaffe...hab's heut nochmal an der gleichen Stelle versucht, allerdings nicht ohne mein Sortiment um die altbewährten Quirle zu erweitern - erfolglos.
Auf Shad und Blinker ging ebenfalls nichts, also lag's wohl nicht am Köderangebot.
Aber ich komm' dieses Jahr noch an meinen Kapitalen...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## The Driver (20. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

soooo gestern wieder ne saubere Null.....


----------



## NorbertF (20. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> soooo gestern wieder ne saubere Null.....



da wird man langsam nachdenklich oder?


----------



## The Driver (20. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

das sag ich dir... ich würd mich ja auch freuen wenn mein kumpel ingo was fangen würde...wenn wir zusammen spinnen gehen ...ganz egal.... aber da kommt ja auch nix großartig


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Am TDE war ich mit meinem Sohn an einem Vereinsweiher - der Lohn der Mühe: ein Barsch - ganz am Schluss.

Heute war ich an der Nidda, meine neue 8er Fliegenrute einweihen, der Lohn der Mühe: ein Barsch - ganz am Schluss.

Beide Male wäre ich fast Schneider geblieben, aber eben nur fast... Naja, das nächste Mal klappt's wieder!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Heute war ich wieder lupenreiner Schneider: Kein Fisch, kein Biss, kein Zupfer, kein Stupser - nix!

Als vorläufiges Resumee dieses Threads lässt sich sagen: Während in der ersten Jahreshälfte sehr viele von gelungenen Raubfischschneidertagen zu berichten wussten, hat das in der zweiten Halbzeit dann doch stark nachgelassen. Alleine in den letzten zweieinhalb Monaten - kein einziger Schneidertag! Ein Phänomen!

Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wie 2008 so läuft...
#::#2:|clown:


----------



## Waagemann (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Heute war ich wieder lupenreiner Schneider: Kein Fisch, kein Biss, kein Zupfer, kein Stupser - nix!



...da kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## J-son (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
den letzten Schneidertag hab' ich nicht gemeldet, und der ist auch ewig lange her...aber nicht weil ich so toll fang', sondern weil ich nicht mehr zum Angeln komme=(

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: so gesehen ist das AB ein Online-Fangbuch:
alle Fänge mit Datums- und Köderangaben, Bild und Masse...und selbst die Schneidertage sind vermerkt=)


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Will auch mal einen Schneidertag melden...
War heute nach dem Mittag losgefahren um eine kleinen Jahresabschußangeltag vorzubereiten, den wir (mit ein paar Angelkollegen) alljährlich am Silvestertag durchführen.
Mein Auftrag lautete: Gewässer erkunden und dabei natürlich etwas Angeln, wenn man schonmal da ist.
Meinem Vorsatz folgend, stieg ich gegen Halbzwei in meinen Hundefänger, ausgerüstet mit Skelli (4-24) Damokles (30-80) einer Sammlung von Kunstködern, Gummi und allerlei Gerümpel, was ich eigentlich immer mitnehme (aber noch nie gebraucht habe) und fuhr gen Süden, an eine kleine Talsperre auf ~ 400m üNN. Dort angekommen begrüßte mich schon der dort wohnende Bauer und meinte, "brauchst gar net hinner laafen, alles zugefrohrn"... Ich sah schon bei der Anfahrt die Eisbedeckung, hatte jedoch insgeheim die Hoffnung, das an den Zuflüssen der Talsperre noch eisfreie Stellen zu finden sind.
Nach 500m Fußmarsch  begleitet von knarzenden Geräuschen der Eisdecke im Gewässer, musste ich feststellen, "der Olle hatte recht", alles dicht.
Eine Zigarettenlänge und 500m weiter saß ich wieder im Auto und fuhr ca.12km zur zweiten Talsperre.
Auf dem Weg dorthin überlegte ich noch abzubiegen und wieder nach Hause zu fahren, fuhr aber nach kurzem Zögern, trotzdem das ursprünglich angepielte Ziel an.
Schon die Auffahrt zur Talsperre (man sieht die Staumauer mit dem Überlauf) zeigte mir, ich hätte doch Abbiegen sollen um nach Hause an den Kaffeetisch zu fahren. 
Im Überlauf war kein Wasser zu sehen, welches ein Iindiz für niedrigen Wasserstand oder eben, in dieser Jahreszeit, für die Eisbedeckung ist. 
Mein erster Gedanke bestätigte sich bei Sichtung des Gewässers (während meiner Weiterfahrt).
Trotzdem fuhr noch 1km weiter zum Parkplatz, stellte das Auto ab und stieg aus.
Auf dem Parkplatz traf ich einen Arbeitskollegen, welcher mit seiner Frau einen Spaziergang machte und mich, nach kurzer Begrüßung, erstaunt fragte, was ich in diesem Aufzug (Dam-O-flex + Tretorn + umhängende Polbrille) hier wolle.... 
Ich versuchte ihm zu erklären, dass ich eigentlich Angeln wollte und dieses wohl wegen der Eisdecke ausfallen würde...
daraufhin sagte er: " hättst'e ma lieber Schlittschuh eingepackt"..... 
Nach kurzem Smalltalk und reichlich genervt verabschiedete ich mich vom Kollegen nebst Gattin, jedoch nicht ohne einen "Guten Rutsch" zu wünschen und setzte mich abermals in mein Gefährt.
Ich überlegte noch kurz ein drittes Gewässer anzufahren, welches ich dann aber auf dem Weg wieder verwarf und mich für Kaffee und Stollen entschied.
Ein Angeltag der keiner war und auch dem eigentlichen Zweck, dem Erkunden der Gewässer nur in sofern diente, dass wir an diesen zwei Gewässern nicht Angeln werden.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Schön, das mal wieder an den Therad erinnert wird.

Ich hatte leider in den letzten Monaten nicht viel Zeit zum angeln. Und die paar Ausflüge haben mir die blöden Fische auch noch versaut und Kratzer in meine schönen Wobbler und Gufi´s gemacht.
Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, das ich im neuen Jahr wieder häufiger von den Biestern ignoriert werde.

Ralf


----------



## flori66 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischschneidertage 2007*

Und hier auch ein Schneidertag.
War von 15uhr bis halb 12nachts an der oder auf Quappen. 2 kleine Zupper und sonst nix weiter.


----------

